# Naruto 573 Discussion Thread



## Golden Circle (Feb 1, 2012)

Hiroshi said:
			
		

> Some things you should keep in mind before posting:
> 
> 1. Don't post if you can't keep on-topic.
> 2. Don't post if you're going to flame others.
> ...





			
				Fitzchivalry said:
			
		

> Let's hope there will come a time when people will stop asking if Raws are out when there are no new threads to dicuss the release of the latest chapter, therefore meaning that there is no new Raw out. This widespread density kills a piece of me off weekly.
> 
> It's like asking if there's an earthquake occuring while everything around you isn't shaking. Or better yet, like an annoying kid in the backseat of his parents car asking over and over if they're there yet, despite the fact that they're driving full speed on the highway. Cut down on the agony spamming, simply look in the main Konoha Telegrams section, check the spoiler thread where the Raw links are always posted, or if the Raw's been out for some time, see if new threads have been made and you people will have your answer. If nothing's posted, then there obviously isn't a released Raw chapter yet. For Christ's sake.



Predict away...


----------



## Coldhands (Feb 1, 2012)

The biju are now dealt with so Bee will probably go into base as well. And then they start fighting Tobi. I'd expect Tobi to defeat Bee, Kakashi and Gai rather quickly and then he takes on Naruto 1v1.


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 1, 2012)

My hopeful prediction of the summary for next week's chapter:

Tobi uses the rinnegan powers to gain one-up on Naruto.
More helpers arrive.  Could it be...?!?


----------



## Taijukage (Feb 1, 2012)

the jins help the masters fight tobi, while naruto fights gedo mazo.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 1, 2012)

Tobi gets serious. Whoops some ass.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Feb 1, 2012)

Tobi fights directly, finally.

Hoping for some awesome lines from him.


----------



## vered (Feb 1, 2012)

Tobi and Gedo mazou vs Naruto 1 vs 1.with Naruto using what was given to him by the bijuus.


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 1, 2012)

Kurama takes on Tobi
Tobi uses absorption no jutsu
Kurama says that can't do that again, the chakra goes to Gedo Mazo.
Kakashi and Gai reappear and develop a strategy to take down Tobi.


----------



## Mayaki (Feb 1, 2012)

No more hatin' on "Kurama is the big evil and trusts in some brat?" because now Naruto is like Kuramas daddy's reincarnation. So I predict Tobi's mask finally being crushed or Tobi retreats.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Feb 1, 2012)

Tobi gets stomped, then at the end of the chapter Tobi's sad flashback starts 
Naruto purifies Tobi's evil chakra and Tobi is revealed to be non other than Obito  
Obito gives Kakashi the Rinnegan which makes Kakashi high Kage tier.


----------



## bearzerger (Feb 1, 2012)

Next it's GM's turn. It'll dig himself out of the ground and take down Gyuuki a peg. The Hachibi and perhaps Kakashi and Gai as well will become Naruto's shields as Naruto needs several minutes to gather the natural energy necessary to replenish his stamina.


----------



## Who Dat (Feb 1, 2012)

*Best Prediction*

Best prediction for a chapter, you can tell who are the children and those who can understand the story of Naruto





BIJUU CONFERENCE 

- The beast bomb clash blinds the landscape in white light. Naruto is now facing all the bijuu infront in a setting like Naruto and Sasuke's clash after the Kage meeting. 

Naruto: One by one please im not good with names 

- Bijuu all at once shouting over each coming across hostile due to being under control of Tobi

Kurama: SILENCE!!!

- Bijuu recognise Kurama's presence

Kurama: This is Naruto Uzumaki, his will recognises our existence like no other since The Sage of the Six Paths. LET HIM SPEAK!!!

Bijuu: !!!

Naruto: ...I am Naruto Uzumaki

- Naruto lifts his head to face to see the bijuu in a line with the chakra chains and stake just like Son.

Naruto: The guy in the mask is controlling you all, using your power. He wants to fulfill a plan which will leave the entire world in his possession.

Bjiuu: ...!!

5 tails: Kurama you should know better, this human doesn't deserve our audience. Power, power, power!!! For centuries we have exhausted our own efforts to please these humans. Our power has been abused for centuries and now we are to bow because you have!!

Naruto: I AM UZUMAKI NARUTO!! Im not just a human, I have a name! You all are not beasts! Your not weapons for people to use like the masked guy. I will set you all free, i wont fail you 'it is my ninja way'.

Two Tails: ...This child!!!

Kurama: HAHAHA!!! Trust me to be the one to find 'him'.

Five Tails: You really think so Kurama.

Two Tails: If Kurama fights with him and 8 tails I will fight too in the name of freedom!

- Naruto & Kurama grinning, scoping the other bijuu Naruto is surrounded by fists. 

Kakashi: GAI HERE COME THE BLAST HOLD ON!!!

- The fox shroud catches Kakashi & Gai from the blast. The Bijuu fly across to the Gedo Mazo and Tobi struggling to find footing from the blast. 

Tobi: UZUMAKI!!! Your death will bring peace come fourth!!!

Naruto: My life will bring freedom to all, you who control, abuse and lie will never bring peace to this world, Nagato and Itachi are examples of what your vision can cause. It finishes now!!

- Naruto Creates a hand seal for 'that jutsu'

**** Next Week, Ass handed to Tobi


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Feb 1, 2012)

Naruto talks about the Bijuu, takes up most the chapter.

Tobi then steps in to fight. Naruto is exhausted, as are Killerbee, Kakashi, and Guy. 

Tobi says this is the end, then the entire alliance shows up(Bar Gaara's division and Chojuro's area). Naruto looks around and sees everyone here. Naruto gets up(He falls at some point), and with a determine look on his face he says "It's the end for you!".

Tobi vs the world.


----------



## Kuromaku (Feb 1, 2012)

Expecting GM to take its turn, and hopefully, this time, Tobi will actually be able to do significant damage.

Still standing my prediction of someone else in the Alliance appearing within the next couple of chapters to lend a hand.

Also still doubt Sasuke getting involved.


----------



## Escargon (Feb 1, 2012)

I predict next chapter ending up with Tobi having the upper hand and RSennin showing up and saving Naruto. Yeah.


----------



## Lovely (Feb 1, 2012)

More Tobi and a small scene change.


----------



## Tyrannos (Feb 1, 2012)

*Chapter 573 Prediction*:   The Trust of the Bijuu

Madara thinks Naruto is out of energy, but instead Naruto is recharged with the powers from the seven bijuu and goes on the offensive once again.   But Madara is waiting and pulls out a surprise.


----------



## Chaos Hokage (Feb 1, 2012)

I predict that Bee & Gyuki will fight Tobi while Kakashi & Gai are covering the wore-out Naruto.


----------



## Itachisaywat (Feb 1, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



    -> Tobi starts owning the group and summons GM

    -> Gai goes eighth gate and prepares to harm GM

    -> Tobi tries to stop him but Kakashi keeps him intangible with Kamui as a threat

    -> Gai harms GM and he spits out the Bijuu

    -> Tobi controls them with his Sharingan, quickly takes Bee (got worn out of Hachibi) and sends them all back to his hideout to avoid chakra loss

    -> Tobi at his hide-out: Alright, time to use hachibi's tentacle + kinGin bros + bijuu to revive Juubi

    -> Tobi: nah i'll wait, if he's unstable i might not be able to control hi-

    -> GM automatically starts taking the chakra

    -> Tobi: Wait.. wha?

    -GM's horn impales Tobi

    - The sky turns red and black as fuck, then you see the moon appear

    - Tobi: Is this.. Kabuto!

    / at kage fight

    Madara and Kages: What!? What has Kabuto accomplished!?

    /back at Kabuto's hide-out

    Kabuto: This sky...

    Kabuto: What has tobi done!?

    Is the Juubi finally acting on his own accord!?



Problem?


----------



## Untitled (Feb 1, 2012)

I don't know the contents of the chapter, all I know is it will end like this. 
And try to get past my Paint Skills and just try and get what I'm saying. 


by get past my paint skills I mean read the comic without stopping to post to compliment them because they're so amazing.


----------



## Doge (Feb 1, 2012)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> Naruto talks about the Bijuu, takes up most the chapter.
> 
> Tobi then steps in to fight. Naruto is exhausted, as are Killerbee, Kakashi, and Guy.
> 
> ...




Madara and Kabuto say hi.


----------



## Talis (Feb 1, 2012)

Naruto exhausted and cant do anything.
Tobi starting to use Rinnegan techniques.
Gai/ Kakashi regenrated from the Kyuubi's cloack and using that chakra from it to spam Kamui and gates.
GM finally in action/ Naruto might uses his summonings.


----------



## Jakeirako (Feb 1, 2012)

Tobi fights directly or using GM to fight his battle and on the unlikely but possible list is seeing what Itachi or Sasuke is up to, and seeing reinforcements arrive.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Feb 1, 2012)

Next chapter: more from Rikkudou Sennin's flashbacks, Tobi gets serious and finally displays his mangekyou sharingan. Shitstorm on NF, nuff said.


----------



## Jizznificent (Feb 1, 2012)

i'm hyped for the next chapter. will we finally see tobi getting his own hand dirty; will he risk it and fully bring out gedo mazo or maybe he has something else cooked up.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 1, 2012)

Tobi enters the battle personally and unsheathes the Uchiha war fan from his back.

And Naruto most likely uses the chakra that the 6 Bijuus gave him to fight Tobi and aims all of his attacks to his mask.

And if Tobi plans on using Gedou Mazou, I think this could be the perfect chance to see Gai using the 8th Gate, though I'd expect him to use the 7th before and see how much does the Afternoon Tiger technique harms GM.


----------



## Greedy master (Feb 1, 2012)

naruto will seal sasuke inside him then he will use izanagi to split him into 9 parts ( legs , arms , body , penis , ass etc ) then all of them will stand together in a circle around naruto and naruto will say , one day all of you will find someone who will respect you ,  the speech will make the ass cry.


----------



## Legendary Madara (Feb 1, 2012)

Hopefully some Sasuke but thats very unlikely.


----------



## Yozora (Feb 2, 2012)

Tobi definitely gonna capture Bee next chapter.

part 3.


----------



## Klue (Feb 2, 2012)

Judging from Tobi's words, it doesn't appear as if he will retreat after all.


----------



## Garfield (Feb 2, 2012)

Naruto one shots tobi


----------



## Penance (Feb 2, 2012)

I predict Sage Mode...


----------



## blacksword (Feb 2, 2012)

I predict intense battle where Tobi dominates.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Feb 2, 2012)

adee said:


> Naruto one shots tobi



This, but after Tobi gets one shotted he usess Uchihas Art of Runn + Izanagi to live another day


----------



## blacksword (Feb 2, 2012)

> This, but after Tobi gets one shotted he usess Uchihas Art of Runn + Izanagi to live another day


please, make up your mind. Weren't you the one who said that Tobi would win this fight?


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Feb 2, 2012)

blacksword said:


> please, make up your mind. Weren't you the one who said that Tobi would win this fight?



Not after recent events, seriously how can you beat the combined power of Kurama + 7 Bijuu + possible SM merge  Tobi was trolled hard yet again, there is no believable way for him to winn.


----------



## blacksword (Feb 2, 2012)

> Not after recent events, seriously how can you beat the combined power of Kurama + 7 Bijuu + possible SM merge Tobi was trolled hard yet again, there is no believable way for him to winn.


Tobi also has 7 bijuu at his disposal. Plus he hasn't fought himself yet.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Feb 2, 2012)

blacksword said:


> Tobi also has 7 bijuu at his disposal. Plus he hasn't fought himself yet.



Tobi doesent have Kurama. Kurama's power stalemated the combined power of like 5 Bijuu. Naruto now has not only Kurama but the chakra of the other Bijuu + possible KSM + "That jutsu" which MInato left for him.
Tobi has only the weaker Bijuu and a giant statue that was being held back by fucking Choji. At this rate Tobi is gonna get stomped badly or he will retreat 
He could have won this fight if Naruto hadnt reached full BM.


----------



## blacksword (Feb 2, 2012)

> Tobi doesent have Kurama.


KinGin brothers says hi.



> Tobi has only the weaker Bijuu and a giant statue that was being held back by fucking Choji. At this rate Tobi is gonna get stomped badly or he will retreat


You got to be kidding me. gedo mazo roflstomped Choji and the whole division without sustaining any damages.


----------



## bearzerger (Feb 2, 2012)

Now for my detailed prediction:
573: Promise
Chapter starts with Tobi ridiculing Naruto's words and then he has GM rise fully out of the ground. GM attacks and Naruto tries to enter KCM again but it fails, however B and Gyuuki block the attack for him as Naruto falls down exhausted. B tells Naruto to take five and how he promised Iruka that he wouldn't let him die. 

Kakashi and Gai reach Naruto and Kakashi asks Naruto how long it would take for him to replenish his chakra levels with natural energy. Naruto replies that it would take three minutes. Meanwhile B and Gyuuki are hard pressed by GM and only by using the Samehada at the same time can the two of them somewhat keep up. 

Kakashi tells Naruto to start and that the three of them will buy him the time he needs. Naruto closes his eyes sitting in lotus posture and starts to gather natural energy. Tobi notices Naruto sitting there and has GM unleash another barrage of attacks which finally manages to injure Gyuuki and B severely. 

Gyuuki finally out of the way GM and Tobi attack Naruto however Gai blocks GM by opening the 7th gate and Kakashi blocks Tobi who had sneaked up on them from underground to suck Naruto into his eye. By blocking Tobi's S/T ninjutsu Kakashi seems to figure something out about Tobi's identity. Obviously Kishi will tease us about it and have Kakashi phrase it like this: "I knew it, could you be...?" Tobi is shocked, but before Kakashi can finish the sentence GM attacks again this time with something even stronger, but in the last second Gyuuki rams it and alters the path of the attack so that it doesn't hit Naruto. Gyuuki finally collapses and the transformation gets undone leaving a B who is bleeding heavily from a wound in the chest. 

Chapter ends with Gai saying that his youth is now over and then opening the 8th gate. 

574: Youth
Chapter is mostly a series of short flashbacks of Gai of when he taught Lee. The origin of the Gates is made known and how Gai's obsession with youth is just his expression of the will of fire. How he always felt that the fire in youths always burns the brightest and was the most beautiful. In between those flashbacks we see 8th gated Gai kicking ass fighting equally with GM. Gai uses Midnight Dragon which actually manages to damage GM for the first time. But that's all he'll accomplish until he runs out of gas. He collapses as his vision turns dark until suddenly a spark of light reappears and he opens his eyes being invigourated by Naruto's KCM. And that's how Gai will survive using the 8th Gate and Kishi will troll NF.
Chapter ends with Naruto saying to leave the rest up to him.







†_Camorra_† said:


> Not after recent events, seriously how can you beat the combined power of Kurama + 7 Bijuu + possible SM merge  Tobi was trolled hard yet again, there is no believable way for him to winn.



I, too, don't think that Tobi is going to win this. However, I think you are missunderstanding Naruto's power. Naruto doesn't have the combined power of eight bijuu. The power the six bijuu gave him these last two chapters can be compared to the power Minato and Kushina gave him as a baby or which Gaara's mother gave her son or which Itachi gave Sasuke. It's basically just a piece of their yin energy which is reserved for some special purpose and by far not their full power. That purpose won't be revealed in this fight or Kishi would have been straightforward about it. 
Naruto will finish this fight "just" with Kurama's power and perhaps SM as well.


----------



## Escargon (Feb 3, 2012)

I swear the mask will fucking break.


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 3, 2012)

bearzerger said:


> [sp]Now for my detailed prediction:
> 573: Promise
> Chapter starts with Tobi ridiculing Naruto's words and then he has GM rise fully out of the ground. GM attacks and Naruto tries to enter KCM again but it fails, however B and Gyuuki block the attack for him as Naruto falls down exhausted. B tells Naruto to take five and how he promised Iruka that he wouldn't let him die.
> 
> ...


You are probably right.

Even though Gai will probably die.

Lol that rhymes.


----------



## †obitobi (Feb 4, 2012)

*Joining With The Four Tails*

*Prediction: Joining With The Four Tails*​



*Spoiler*: __ 







_With Naruto's new found confidence, he stands in battle as boldly as ever. But where does this new confidence come from...??_



*Kakashi:* (What are you up to Naruto...?)



*Outside of one of Orochimaru's hideouts*



*Suigetsu:* It looks like we're here... Seems pretty empty...

Oh man, I absolutely hate that smell...

*Juugo:* It's the smell of putrid bodies... I couldn't stand it either... However, the scent seems a little too fresh...

A snake appears and looks at Juugo...

*Juugo:* ...

*Snake:* ...

Juugo looks fascinated with the snake.

*Suigetsu:* ...? What's wrong with you? Do you know that snake?

*Juugo:* Let's go inside, Suigetsu...

*Suigetsu:* ...? In there? I don't feel anything with chakra dwelling in there at all, much less Sasuke's...

*Juugo:* Sasuke has changed... The key to finding Sasuke lies in there... I am sure of it... (I've got a feeling that things have only just begun to become interesting...)



_*Back at Naruto's battle.*_



*Tobi:* What on earth are you talking about...

*Naruto:* ... you'll see... 


Kuchiyose...!!


The field is dusty... It clears and...

*Tobi:* ...!!

*Kakashi:* ...!! Naruto... You've just summoned...

*Naruto:* Son!!

*Son Goku:* ... Wow kid... I honestly didn't think that you'd be able to do it...

*Gai:* I see... Since he was able to learn the names of the bijuu then that's how he was able to summon them...

*Kakashi:* Up until this point, only a select few must have known the names and had enough chakra to actually summon a tailed beast... But that still doesn't explain how he's freed _*the yonbi*_ from the Gedo Mazou statue...

Son's attention is caught immediately...

*Son Goku:* ...!! You wretched simpleton...!

*Kakashi:* ...?

*Son Goku:* You may have that Kurama on a leash tight enough to be talked to any sort of way, but you WILL address me by my proper title...

I am *SON!!* Beautiful ape king of the Suiren Caves, child!!


*Kakashi:* ... -_-



At any rate, Naruto, would you care to explain how you did this...

*Naruto:* Sure, It's simple...

When I was talking to all of the tailed beasts and the jinchuuriki together in their pre-consciouses earlier... They told me that in order to free them from the Gedo Mazou Statue, then I'd have to undo the seal that Akatsuki put on each of the beasts. All that I had to do was overpower the Gedo Mazou's chains and tug him out...

*Killer Bee:* We told him the trick was just like before, when he beat the Kyuubi in a tug of war...

*Kakashi:* I see... I guess something like that's to be expected from you at this point... 

(is this really the same Naruto...? I can't believe how far he's come... He's literally left the rest of us in the dust in terms of abilities...)

Tobi closes in on Kakashi...

*Tobi:* Watch yourself Kakashi...

Tobi reaches his arm into Kakashi's chest and pulls out a heart... Kakashi falls to the ground... Tobi jumps away from Naruto, Gai, and Killer Bee before he looks at the heart and throws it on the ground...

*Tobi:* What a shame...

*Naruto:* ...!! NO!!

A giant hand appears above Tobi... Son Goku quickly tries to crush him but he phases through it and jumps high into the air...

*Gai:* Crap Kakashi... and it looks like he's going to attack the yonbi next...

*Tobi:* Ignorant beast... let's see how you fare with no eyes...

Tobi jumps meters towards Son's face preparing a great fireball no jutsu...

*Tobi:* Katon: Gōkakyū no Jutsu...!!

*Son:* ...!

Just before Tobi could fully perform the jutsu...




*Voice:* Doton: Doryūheki...!!




A huge wall quickly rushes laterally to defend Son Goku's face from the flames...

*Naruto:* Sensei...!!

*Kakashi:* Naruto, leave him to me...!!

The heart on the ground and Kakashi's body turns out to be a lightning clone...

Kakashi runs towards Tobi... and Tobi in turn runs towards Kakashi...

*Kakashi:* (it will be a battle of speed... who can strike first...)

And as they draw closer they appear to be getting ready to strike...

*Kakashi:* Chidori Nagashi...!!

Tobi only pretends to attack and phases through him, and then disappears into another dimension...

*Kakashi:* ...!? He's gone...

Tobi is behind Kakashi...

*Tobi:* This time you die for real, "Copy Ninja"...

Tobi warps Kakashi.


*Naruto:* ...

*Gai:* ...

*Killer Bee:* ...



*Tobi:* ...


Now for the rest of you...




*Voice:* Rasengan...!!

Tobi is attacked from his left...




*Tobi:* ... genjutsu...!




It's Kakashi. Tobi phases through it in time and jumps away... As he lands, he stares at Kakashi...

*Tobi:* Kakashi, Kakashi... Your skills are even better than the legends about you... If not for this sharingan, I would've surely bit the dust just then...


Kakashi looks at Tobi...

*Kakashi:* (Crap... I almost had him... I sure do hope that Naruto isn't out of commission)


*Kakashi:* Naruto, do you have enough chakra to pull the rest from the Gedo Mazou statue...?

*Naruto:* Well... maybe for about 2 more...

*Son Goku:* Naruto... I have something to give you... Let me do it while we have the chance...

Son Goku touches Naruto on the fourhead...



*Naruto is in Son's mind...*



*Naruto:* What are we doing here, Son...?

*Son Goku:* Here, bump with my fist... You will have the rest of my chakra and I will dwell within you freely until the fight is over...

*Naruto:* Are you sure...?

*Son Goku:* I see something in you that I haven't seen in any one in a long time... Even my most prized students weren't half as determined as you...

Naruto and Son Goku Bump Fists...



*Back in the physical world*



Naruto hunches over folded...



*Tobi:* That chakra...?! 


Hehe, not on your life kid... I'll send you to another dimension before you even take another breath...



Tobi jumps high into the air flowing towards Naruto...


*Gai:* He's relentless...! I'll stop him now...

Eight Gates...!!

Gai jumps near Tobi and is about to punch him, but Tobi see's him...

*Tobi:* And that's one down...


Tobi's hand draws inches away from Gai's hand, and then... *kick* Tobi goes flying...

Naruto's chakra is red and Yellow...

*Gai:* Naruto, you went from rest faster than me in my 5 gates...

*Kakashi:* Naruto, are you now holding two tailed beasts...!?

*Naruto:* Kakashi sensei... Gai Sensei... you two should rest for now... I have enough energy to get them... I'm going to recover all of the tailed beasts and become their jinchuuriki...



_Naruto's cloak is red with one tomoe on his back. Is this the power of two tailed beasts in one jinchuuriki??
/end._


----------



## VlAzGuLn (Feb 4, 2012)

My friend's great prediction ( i modified some talks)

*573: Uchiha Confrontation* 
Tobi: You may defeat my beasts but you just exhausted yourself
Naruto: I'll defeat you (runs to Tobi)
Tobi: I still have a trump card... Rise!!
(Gedo Mazo rises and attacks Naruto)
Naruto: I can take care of you (tries to get into Rm)
Naruto: Why doesnt it work?
Kurama: Idiot! We need more time to get fused
Naruto: What!!
(Gedo Mazo is getting closer)
(Hachibi lariats Gedo mazo)
Bee: Come here bakayaro konoyaroo
(Scene switches to Madara vs Kages)
Mizukage: He is more powerful than i thought. If it goes bad i must use my secret technique
Raikage: He is coming again! I'm gonna deflect him
Madara: First, i'll take care of the slowest one
(Madara dodges Raikage)
(Tsunade tries to kick him but he dodges again)
Tsunade: He is going to Onoki
Mizukage: Tsucikage-dono behind!!
Onoki: !!
(Gaara catches Madara from his foot with his sand)
Onoki: That was close
Raikage: Grasp him Kazekage, Elbow Drop!!
Madara: Not good enough, Shinra Tensei!!
(Onoki and A thrown away)
Tsunade: What the hell was that? His technique is even more powerful than Pain's, Grandfather how did you defeat this bastard?
Madara: Now you are the next one
Mei: Back Off , Im gonna use my secret technique
(She put his hand to his right eye)
Mu:!!
(Meanwhile)
Itachi: Finally i have found you, Kabuto this madness is over now!
Kabuto: Kukuku so what? Are you going to seal me like how you did to Orochimaru-sama? You cant stop this techinique
Itachi: Unless...Mangekyou Sharingan
(Suddenly a body thrown away towards Itachi)
Kabuto: This is one of my Edo Tensei ninja
(Sasuke appears with his Susanoo)
Sasuke: Itachi!!! Nee-san how?!
Itachi: So you've come too Sasuke
Kabuto: (I have to make my move quick) Kuchiyose no jutsu!!
(Madara disappears)
Kages:!!...
KabutO: It is not over it just begins
(Madara appears in front of Uchiha Brothers!!!)
End..


----------



## Gabe (Feb 4, 2012)

Naruto summons ma and pa and bunta to help against gedo mazo and maybe kyuubi will allow ma and pa to merge with naruto


----------



## Final Fantasy VII (Feb 4, 2012)

naruto is now the jinchuuriki of all 9 bijuus


----------



## Majin Lu (Feb 5, 2012)

I predict that finally the divisions will arrive to help Naruto.

And some panels of Madara vs. Gokage.


----------



## Talis (Feb 5, 2012)

Nah, the divisions probably will face Sasuke.
Kishi will probably show the gap between Sasuke and the rookies.


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 5, 2012)

Tobi's final words:

His final words: "You see, Naruto....You didn't win..."

AND BAM. HIS BODY EXPLODES KILLING EVERYBODY IN THE WORLD


----------



## Coldhands (Feb 5, 2012)

It's really hard to predict what happens next. The Six Paths of Pain are defeated, Tobi has barely done anything himself and is at near full stamina, while Naruto and co are all out of breath. Will Tobi actually use Gedo Mazo to fight them? Who knows.

In the end I think Bee, Kakashi and Gai will be defeated. Not killed, but unable to continue fighting. Then it will be Naruto vs. Tobi 1v1.


----------



## Harbour (Feb 5, 2012)

Will be laugh if Tobi will defeat Naruto even without Rinnegan use.


----------



## Syntaxis (Feb 5, 2012)

Scene opens with Madara sliding backward due to a kick from the Raikage, and being surrounded by the Kages.

"You guys sure live up to your names.."

Tsunade is seen with her forehead seal released and Katsuyu summoned. Each of the Kages has a Katsuyu clone on them.

".. I feel like I'm not the only one with immortality here."

The scene zooms out and it shows hundreds of craters, huge weapons spread all over the battlefield, defeated summons with gashing wounds, dying and some just popping off in a cloud of smoke. The landscape is utterly destroyed.

Next page shows a similar view at Naruto's scene. Except it's at least ten times as large. And the craters were former mountains.

The 8-tails speaks to Naruto with a slight hint of concern. "If your link isn't perfect yet, it's best to let me and Bee take the fight from here on out, you did great already.."

Naruto is visibly exhausted and panting. But smiling with a big grin on his face. "No. We're going to rip your comrades out of that statue thing. I promised Son. I promised it to them all." - "... but you are clearly not in a state to fight.." - "Heh. That's what he thinks, too.."

Meanwhile, Tobi is standing on top of Gedo Mazo. "Go." It dashes toward Naruto and Bee. Gedo Mazo is seen weaving some seals whilst sprinting. It summons a huge wall of rock behind Naruto and Bee, effectively locking them down. Simultaneously, its left hand is roaring with lightning infused chakra, its right hand blowing with wind chakra.

Both hands shoot forward. Three panels show the hands of Gedo Mazo get closer and closer to Naruto, the last panel showing it just inches away from his grin.

Suddenly, Naruto's cloak reforms. Arms and hands in the shapes of the bijuu he has allied himself with shoot out and grab Gedo Mazo. 

Tobi is visibly surprised, shocked even, for the briefest of moments. "You.. Kyuubi..? No.."

Flashback to Naruto's latest statement (previous chapter): "I know all their names.." - "So that's how.. no matter.."

Gedo Mazo's mouth opens and flames shoot out. 

The smoke clears and Naruto is still standing strong, in a perfect power balance with Gedo Mazo. "Bee, go!" Naruto shouts. Bee wastes no time and jumps up behind Gedo Mazo. He instantly transforms into the 8-tails and has a bijuu-ball at the ready.

It lands in Gedo Mazo's back. A perfect hit. But there's no visible damage at all. "What the f.. that was a clean hit.."

Gedo Mazo roars and wrestles itself free of Naruto's grasp. Naruto's chakra cloak dissipates instantly and Bee is slammed backwards while Naruto is pounded face-first into the ground.

Tobi slips up from the ground and starts walking towards Naruto. "It was a futile attempt, but I commend you for trying.. let me 'store' you first, Kyuubi." He touches Naruto and the swirls of his dimensional jutsu appear. Just at that moment, it turns to a block of wood. "Kawarimi.. th--"

He can't finish his sentence. Naruto, in Sage Mode, is already behind him. A rasengan hits Tobi's back. "Uwwahhhhh!!!" - Tobi is sent flying down the hole Gedo Mazo created just moments ago whilst pounding Naruto into the ground. "Gah.." Tobi coughs up blood and tried standing up. He staggers and falls. "You bastard..!" He coughs up some more blood, his mask is cracking.

"The beasts all gave me some of their chakra, and it wasn't enough to defeat that statue.. maybe.. but plenty to trick you."

Tobi finally stands up, holding himself against the wall. "Like it matters, you haven't defeated it or me. I won't let you touch me ag--"

"But I have." Naruto answers as he interrupts Tobi.

Behind him, Gedo Mazo is seen trembling and cracking all over. "I merely injected the unbounded chakra back into that statue. The beasts are living beings of chakra, remember? Their souls can be bound to whomever they plead allegiance. They are ripping the chains. They are currently battling for control of their own chakra reserves."

"But that's not all."

"I gave them a little something of my own."

Tobi looks at Naruto shocked.

".. heh. You wouldn't understand anyway."

Tobi has one half of his mask fall off. "You bastard.. you will pay for this!"
Tobi lunges towards Naruto but stops halfway there.

"You will lose because I have something you don't.."

Tobi is stopped dead in his tracks. "This feeling.."

"Meet my comrades."

Shikamaru has Tobi locked in the kage mane no jutsu. He looks at the Gedo Mazo. "Guess that one won't be helping you today, huh."

Kakashi and Gai appear behind Tobi. Gai pokes Tobi with a kunai. "He's still being a ghost.." Gai complains. "According to information from the Hidden Rain, his jutsu only holds for about 5 minutes.. seeing how Konan was defeated anyway, it'll be a bit longer.." Kakashi responds. He looks up at Shikamaru. "You gonna hold it?"

Shikamaru frowns. "Of course." The scene zooms out a little more. At least a dozen Nara clan-members are surrounding the crater and are holding Tobi down.

The scene zooms out even more. Numerous groups of various nins from all countries are assembling and yelling instructions. Generals are ordering them to protect the scene until 'Madara' is taken care of. Nobody is to interfere.

Back to the real Madara.

Tsunade is the last one standing. She's in her old hag form and clearly defeated. Madara towers over her. "It's over."

- End of chapter -


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 5, 2012)

Syntaxis said:


> Scene opens with Madara sliding backward due to a kick from the Raikage, and being surrounded by the Kages.
> 
> "You guys sure live up to your names.."
> 
> ...


d'aww.

Well then what happens then?


----------



## Syntaxis (Feb 5, 2012)

TittyNipple said:


> d'aww.
> 
> Well then what happens then?



Well, apparently it's over. End of the series. Madara said so.

Or maybe the next chapter will involve Kabuto having to summon Madara back in order to take care of Itachi


----------



## Star★Platinum (Feb 5, 2012)

Hopefully back to Madara's battle for a while/ Itachi meeting Kabuto.
Naruto talks about the bijuu for a while and friendship quoting itachi's saying.
Tobi being his usual apathetic self makes fun of Naruto's speech and Itachi failing to find him out and attacks with Gedo Mazo or his own powers.
Gai and Kakashi stand up for him to allow him to refuel his chakra, quoting similar friendship stuff and strengthening Naruto's statement.


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 5, 2012)

Now we finally get to see Tobi in action, took long enough.


----------



## Face (Feb 6, 2012)

Tobi will lose.


----------



## Zerst?ren (Feb 6, 2012)

Tobi will retreat. And make some changes to his plan acording to Edo Madara's apparition.

Then, he'll go take care of Kabuto, and will run with Itachi.


----------



## blacksword (Feb 6, 2012)

Tobi is not getting out of this battle without his mask coming off.


----------



## console65 (Feb 6, 2012)

I'm hoping that the other Tailed Beasts' chakra they gave to Naruto is specifically Yin chakra.  That way Kurama's full power is restored.  I mean, the "Bijuu mode" we all saw Kyuubi and Naruto transform into was most likely an expansion of his previous chakra mode made of yang chakra.  I want to see a full on transformation of Kurama into his original form, size, and power.

That^ would be badass.


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 6, 2012)

573: Return of Sasuke

Scene switch to Sasuke
Sasuke leave cave and say
my body is ready
He opens his eyes and warps from view!

Scene switch to Naruto
Tobi sitting on ground crying and say
You won Naruto now kill me
When suddenly...

A wild Sasuke appears! He's incredibly strong!
Naruto chooses Kurama
Sasuke chooses Hatred
The battle is on!

Naruto uses chakra blast
Sasuke warps out of sight
Naruto uses bijuu fist smash
Sasuke uses sunshin and dodges

Naruto transforms to human form!
Sasuke runs in for the kill

Naruto uses sexy no jutsu. It's super effective!
Sasuke faints.

Next chap: Sasuke has a penis! How will he fight with this new revelation???


----------



## Coldhands (Feb 6, 2012)

Golden Circle said:


> 573: Return of Sasuke
> 
> Scene switch to Sasuke
> Sasuke leave cave and say
> ...


Sasuke has a penis _and_ is straight? Lets keep it real, that's never going to happen.


----------



## blacksword (Feb 6, 2012)

Sasuke is going to end up running into Itachi.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Feb 6, 2012)

In theory that mask could shatter any chapter now, but I'm pretty sure it'll be done as a cliffhanger, with the actual reveal being a chapter later.

Naruto will pull one last unexpected move, shattering Tobi's mask. But that's as far as he'll get. He probably won't even force him to use Izanagi.

I also expect Bee will do something to make himself relevant in this battle again.


----------



## blacksword (Feb 6, 2012)

> In theory that mask could shatter any chapter now, but I'm pretty sure it'll be done as a cliffhanger, with the actual reveal being a chapter later.


Remember the cliffhanger when Tobi was taking off his mask in front of Sasuke and then Amaterasu ruined everything? Worst chapter ever.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Feb 6, 2012)

blacksword said:


> Remember the cliffhanger when Tobi was taking off his mask in front of Sasuke and then Amaterasu ruined everything? Worst chapter ever.



Yeah, that was pretty lame. All that teasing for nothing.


----------



## jgalt7 (Feb 6, 2012)

What did the 6 tailed beasts teach Naruto?  They taught him the 6th paths.  Sennin mode plus 6 paths = sage of the six paths.  Those who possess the final eyes can read in the tablet and the secret it reveals....which is the name of the sag  e of the six paths...which is Naruto.  The six paths is required in order to stop the juubi once it is formed.

I know...long shot, but intriguing.


----------



## Coldhands (Feb 6, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> In theory that mask could shatter any chapter now, but I'm pretty sure it'll be done as a cliffhanger, with the actual reveal being a chapter later.
> 
> Naruto will pull one last unexpected move, shattering Tobi's mask. But that's as far as he'll get. He probably won't even force him to use Izanagi.
> 
> I also expect Bee will do something to make himself relevant in this battle again.



Yup, Tobi's mask is definitely going to break soon. This fight has already taken 9 chapters. To compare Naruto vs. Pain took 12 chapters and I think it was the longest fight in the manga so far, though it looks like this fight will be even longer than that.

So I'd give maybe a few more chapters until we see Tobi's mask breaking, as a cliffhanger of course and then in the next chapter we see who, or what, he really is.


----------



## vered (Feb 6, 2012)

blacksword said:


> Sasuke is going to end up running into Itachi.



previously i thought it wouldn't be the case.but with Narutos latest developments it may happen.


----------



## Marsala (Feb 6, 2012)

vered said:


> previously i thought it wouldn't be the case.but with Narutos latest developments it may happen.



The main reason that I somewhat expect it is Kishimoto's Jump Festa interview where he wouldn't give information on Sasuke because it involved Itachi.


----------



## Klue (Feb 6, 2012)

jgalt7 said:


> What did the 6 tailed beasts teach Naruto?  They taught him the 6th paths.  Sennin mode plus 6 paths = sage of the six paths.  Those who possess the final eyes can read in the tablet and the secret it reveals....which is the name of the sag  e of the six paths...which is Naruto.  The six paths is required in order to stop the juubi once it is formed.
> 
> I know...long shot, but intriguing.



Damn, that would mean the Rikudou Sennin is capable of seeing the future. Just like the Gama Sennin.

As expected of the Six Paths.


----------



## Garfield (Feb 6, 2012)

Marsala said:


> The main reason that I somewhat expect it is Kishimoto's Jump Festa interview where he wouldn't give information on Sasuke because it involved Itachi.


Sasuke emotional moment coming up? I think so.


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 6, 2012)

pretty sure that rikudou could see the future, or he already had contact with that frog that makes prophecies 





Marsala said:


> The main reason that I somewhat expect it is Kishimoto's Jump Festa interview where he wouldn't give information on Sasuke because it involved Itachi.



i thought that itachi would meet sasuke from the moment that he got revived. There is a lot of stuff to clean up, kishi would never miss the opportunity.

Still, if kabuto just controlled him against sasuke it would feel generic, then when he got freed by kotoamatsukami with "protect konoha" as the command, i had even more certain that they would end up meeting.

People say that they wont because he told naruto that, but we need to see that it just means that this time itachi is not planning on going after sasuke and doing everything by himself. Nothing stops Sasuke from accidentaly finding him imo.

Kishi's words just confirmed what i thought.


----------



## Uchiha Ryken (Feb 6, 2012)

Sasuke meeting up with Kabuto right as Itachi forces him to undo Edo Tensei could be the extra hatred impetus for Sasuke to start killing. Beginning with Kabuto, finally ending everything that was, is, or ever will be Orochimaru.

Just think about Kabuto and Itachi fighting, ending with Itachi getting him in the genjutsu to release Edo Tensei. Kabuto is ticked, says something mean or whatever, and undoes Edo Tensei. Sasuke arrives on the scene and sees Itachi.

"...Itachi?"

Itachi looks over his shoulder at Sasuke, and smiles. "Goodbye, Sasuke."

Then crumbles to Edo Tensei dust.

Sasuke is already bat crazy, so this just makes him foam at the mouth and run screaming at Kabuto for the kill.


Of course, I don't think this will happen next chapter, but something similar could be in the future. As for this chapter, I hope that Naruto puts Tobi in a corner, and breaks the mask. Afterwards, Tobi will somehow weasel his way out, taking the Hachibi with him.


----------



## Addy (Feb 6, 2012)

Golden Circle said:


> 573: Return of Sasuke
> 
> Scene switch to Sasuke
> Sasuke leave cave and say
> ...


yes, then the female proceeds in a very well known and instinctual ritual in which the female naruto sets upon it's prize to procreate a new life............

a marvelous sight to be held indeed


----------



## blacksword (Feb 6, 2012)

The next chapter will be turning point in the war. Tobi will show his true power.


----------



## CrystalCypher (Feb 6, 2012)

Uchiha Ryken said:


> Sasuke meeting up with Kabuto right as Itachi forces him to undo Edo Tensei could be the extra hatred impetus for Sasuke to start killing. Beginning with Kabuto, finally ending everything that was, is, or ever will be Orochimaru.
> 
> Sasuke is already bat crazy, so this just makes him foam at the mouth and run screaming at Kabuto for the kill.



Sasuke has already killed and is batshit insane already, though. 

here


----------



## Uchiha Ryken (Feb 6, 2012)

Yeah, I just mean to start the next wave of killing. Specifically Konoha shinobi. No one liked the samurai; he was doing us all a favor back then.


----------



## Superstars (Feb 6, 2012)

blacksword said:


> The next chapter will be turning point in the war. Tobi will show his true power.



Woooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

You just got me hyped!!


----------



## Chibason (Feb 6, 2012)

I too believe now that Sasuke may run into Itachi...Although, I'd rather Sasuke fought with Edo Madara than Itachi...

@Prediction- Tobi uses the rinnegan jutsu to take out first Kakashi & Gai, followed by B....


----------



## jacamo (Feb 6, 2012)

prediction: we get J-Man vs Itachi one way or another


----------



## atenzor (Feb 6, 2012)

```
このスポイラーを翻訳することができますか？
```


----------



## Ghost14 (Feb 6, 2012)

atenzor said:


> ```
> このスポイラーを翻訳することができますか？
> ```




That's not a spoiler.  It's just asking if anyone can translate the spoilers.


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 6, 2012)

jacamo said:


> prediction: we get J-Man vs Itachi one way or another


They take each other out and the forum collapses.


----------



## Klue (Feb 6, 2012)

blacksword said:


> The next chapter will be turning point in the war. Tobi will show his true power.



By using his Jikūkan to escape?


----------



## Team 7 Reformed (Feb 6, 2012)

Tobi pops up behind Naruto, Kakashi, and Guy and says "lets get serious now" as the Hachibi punches the ground where Tobi stands but Tobi went intangible then the GM punches the Hachibi knocking him back a ways
Then Tobi starts to fight Guy, Kakashi, and Naruto and avoiding them with ease while the GM and the Hachibii fight each other
End of the chapter we see Tobi teleporting himself, GM, and a beaten Hachibi to the bone graveyard while saying "Enjoy the last couple of hours of free will, Kyuubi Brat!"


----------



## First Tsurugi (Feb 6, 2012)

Klue said:


> By using his Jikūkan to escape?



I seriously don't know why so many people think he's going to run away.

Tobi has gone all in on this fight, he is not going to even consider retreating empty handed.


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Feb 6, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> I seriously don't know why so many people think he's going to run away.
> 
> Tobi has gone all in on this fight, he is not going to even consider retreating empty handed.



You are absolutely correct, but I as are many are simply tired of this current bought. 

8 chapters in and the real fight has just started. 

Tobi simply teleporting out of there next chapter with the consolation prize being bee is more preferred.


----------



## forkandspoon (Feb 6, 2012)

About time for this damn mask to come off.


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Feb 6, 2012)

I don't give a damn what happens in the next chapter, as long as Sasuke is int it.

I'm having Sasuke withdrawal symptoms.


----------



## dream (Feb 6, 2012)

I really hope that Tobi gets serious in this chapter and shows us exactly why he is a candidate for being the final villain.


----------



## Melodie (Feb 6, 2012)

i predict gokage vs madara, like i always predict every week.


----------



## Klue (Feb 6, 2012)

I would give anything to see Madara fight the Gokages next week.


----------



## shintebukuro (Feb 6, 2012)

I definitely want some attention to Madara vs. the kages. It should not be off-panel. However, I am fucking sick and tired of Tobi's mask. That shit needs to come off. Enough's enough, Kishi.


----------



## Bringer (Feb 7, 2012)

I predict the Kages and Madara/ Konaha 11 vs Sasuke/ Byakugan turns it to be the strongest Dojutsu when Tobi reveals he has it on his forehead.


[My dream chapter]


----------



## Addy (Feb 7, 2012)

kage vs madara? 

10 chapters of naruto vs tobi and another 5 for flashbacks


----------



## Klue (Feb 7, 2012)

shintebukuro said:


> I definitely want some attention to Madara vs. the kages. It should not be off-panel. However, I am fucking sick and tired of Tobi's mask. That shit needs to come off. Enough's enough, Kishi.



Agreed.

I thought he was to lose his mask once he sets his ambitions in motion.


----------



## koohiinin (Feb 7, 2012)

shintebukuro said:


> I definitely want some attention to Madara vs. the kages. It should not be off-panel. However, I am fucking sick and tired of Tobi's mask. That shit needs to come off. Enough's enough, Kishi.



I completely agree about the mask. It seems like all almost all the major story elements are in place (except for things like Kabuto's motivation and whatever happened to Rin), so it feels like the time is right for the big reveal.

At least I hope it is.


----------



## Cymbalize (Feb 7, 2012)

atenzor said:


> ```
> このスポイラーを翻訳することができますか？
> ```



And last week you were claiming that you could read and translate katakana/hiragansa.


----------



## blacksword (Feb 7, 2012)

I miss tuesday spoilers.


----------



## silenceofthelambs (Feb 7, 2012)

*No time to write a detailed prediction this week (it was a Giant weekend for me ), so I'll just give a summary of what I believe will happen:

1. Naruto confronts masked man, at last. The Pain Rikudou have been permanently incapacitated once more, as the trauma of having their beasts removed has succeeded in destroying them again.

2. Tobi declares that he will take no prisoners, and asserts he will break every bone in Naruto's body. 

3. Naruto provokes him to try. Tobi merely tells him that he has no idea what's about to happen to him.

4. General confusion from Kakashi and Gai, who cannot understand how Tobi can be so confident when Naruto is on the verge of defeating him. They warn Naruto to "be careful. He's taken express action to make sure his arsenal isn't revealed. He is hiding something."

5. Naruto replies by saying he has something too. And so Naruto vs. Tobi begins.

6. Naruto first begins by testing the waters, and so creates a shadow clone to attack Tobi (a Rasengan in its right hand). As expected, Tobi turns intangible. Naruto asks Kakashi "what do you see?"

7. Kakashi, confused, says "what do you mean?" Naruto uses logic and says "it's more likely than not that his ghost jutsu is derived from his Sharingan; seeing how you have the Sharingan, isn't there a change you notice when his body isn't solid?"

8. Kakashi ponders Naruto's statement for a while, and suddenly something dawns on him. "I can't believe I didn't figure it out the first time...it was so obvious. I completely understand the mechanics behind his intangibility! Including how to prevent him from de-solidifying!"

9. Naruto's face lights up, but he also remembers something. "Shit...how could I forget that?! Kakashi-sensei, I remember something important! Those flowers Pain's partner gave me actually had a message stored inside them. It said that this masked guy's technique only lasts up to five minutes!" 

10. Kakashi, having heard this critical piece of information, is only reassured in the pursuit of his original idea. "That must be it, then." Kakashi activates his Mangekyou Sharingan, telling Naruto to continue bombarding Tobi with attacks; he does, and Tobi realizes what they plan to do. As Kakashi takes a few seconds to observe Tobi with his MS, he tries to tell Naruto that "the key to defeating that jutsu of his is-!"

11. Naruto is sent back violently before Kakashi has a chance to finish his sentence. Tobi thinks "I can't waste any more time. It looks like Konan really told them everything there was to know."

12. Tobi prepares a hand sign, but no one in the group can recognize it. They all look on in bewilderment. Just behind Tobi is Gedo Mazo, performing the same sign. And miles away from Tobi and the demonic statue, Uchiha Madara performs the same seal still.

13. Tobi shouts out: "Impure World Resurrection!" Edo Madara slams his palms down on the ground, and the Kage have not the slightest clue as to what he is doing.

14. Suddenly, a feral scream overtakes the battlefield. Four coffins rise out of the ground, but as they rise higher and higher, the screaming intensifies. It is deafening. Finally, the caskets are wholly visible, and Tobi smiles devilishly.

15. He explains the entire process: "with the help of a powerful Shinobi, with the help of this statue, and with the help of a human realm technique joined to an outer path technique, further added to Edo Tensei, I bring you..."

16. The lids of the coffins open.

17. "The first four Hokage!"

END*


----------



## blacksword (Feb 7, 2012)

Tobi summoning 4 previous Hokages would be overkill. They would rape Naruto and co in seconds.


----------



## SENTINEL (Feb 7, 2012)

Not if naruto is in Bijuu mode.


----------



## Cymbalize (Feb 7, 2012)

blacksword said:


> I miss tuesday spoilers.



me too, hoping we'd get early spoilers sincce bleach is debuting after a long while.


----------



## blacksword (Feb 7, 2012)

> Not if naruto is in Bijuu mode.


lol

Biju mode is overrated.


----------



## Neomaster121 (Feb 7, 2012)

blacksword said:


> lol
> 
> Biju mode is overrated.



i agree if naruto uses km 2 that should be the best
km2 with sm naruto clones to deal with the 4 hokages

km2 vs minato
sm clones vs 3 kages


----------



## blacksword (Feb 7, 2012)

so Naruto is capable of handling 4 Hokages now?


----------



## SilenceOz (Feb 7, 2012)

blacksword said:


> so Naruto is capable of handling 4 Hokages now?



Why not, Sage mode Naruto took out the Third Raikage [Who is apparently the strongest Kage Cloud has ever produced]

KM2 with full charka should be able to give them a pretty good show.


----------



## blacksword (Feb 7, 2012)

> Why not, Sage mode Naruto took out the Third Raikage [Who is apparently the strongest Kage Cloud has ever produced]


what? It has never been stated that he was strongest Raikage.


----------



## bill1228 (Feb 7, 2012)

I think a better way of bringing back the 4 Hokages would be for Kabuto to have some link with Orochimaru's arms in the Death God's stomach, and having them be a workaround to allow him to summon the hokages.  

He could summon them using Muu once it switches back to Madara v. Kages scene.  If Naruto and Co. win or force Tobi to retreat, they would likely move to assist the 5 kages effort against Madara.  Madara would be outmatched at that point and need assistance, which the Hokages could provide.


----------



## lo0p (Feb 7, 2012)

OMG Naruto just beat all the other tailed beasts but he's out of chakra, can't go into Kyuubi mode anymore, and has to deal with Tobi directly now!!!

Time to switch to another fight


----------



## Coldhands (Feb 7, 2012)

This is the most important battle of this whole war, we're not gonna see any other fights until this one is finished.


----------



## Fuyuu Hidarite (Feb 7, 2012)

bill1228 said:


> I think a better way of bringing back the 4 Hokages would be for *Kabuto to have some link with Orochimaru's arms in the Death God's stomach*, and having them be a workaround to allow him to summon the hokages.
> 
> He could summon them using Muu once it switches back to Madara v. Kages scene.  If Naruto and Co. win or force Tobi to retreat, they would likely move to assist the 5 kages effort against Madara.  Madara would be outmatched at that point and need assistance, which the Hokages could provide.



Wouldn?t this possibility allow Orochimaru to "take" care of Edo Nagato?s Rinnegan into the Totsuka Sword dimension they?re trapped now? Would be interesting to see Oro finally getting the most powerful doujutsu since his life leit motif was to pursue the truth behind ninjutsu...


----------



## SilenceOz (Feb 7, 2012)

blacksword said:


> what? It has never been stated that he was strongest Raikage.



Im pretty sure taking on TEN THOUSAND enemies without dying for 3 days straight is worthy of putting him up there as one of the strongest Kages in history


----------



## KareNot (Feb 7, 2012)

148 ：ohana ◆IR7jauNn4E ：2012/02/07(火) 18:10:37.06 ID:2mY7mEX5P
    あんまり話は進まない。
    ナルトの成長に歳を感じるガイ
    まだまだ～とカカシ
    戦場に雨が降り出す。
    その雨を自分の汗だと、最初勘違いする仮面マダラ


    通信部が、みんなに連絡
    みんな、ナルトのところへ行ってくれと。

    みんなデッパツ
    ここで、ヒナタのポエム。
    今度は追うのではなく、歩幅を合わせて一緒に歩きたい～～
    同期のちょっとポエム

    地面にいっぱい穴があいてる。
    そこに立つのはサスケ。

    ばっかるこーん。 

Spoilers are out.

LOL at Hinata Poem.


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 7, 2012)

naruto transforms back to human mode
tobi and naruto mexican stare off
their hands by their sides
when suddenly, their phones ring!

tobi pick up phone and say
what that's kabuto? gedo mazo is out of control?
have you tried turning it off and back on again?

naruto picks up phone and say
what's that sakura? you can't find the keys?
didn't i leave them in kitchen drawer?

tobi gives naruto the evil eye and say
it looks like we are at a stalemate
i have to go, there are pressing concerns for me
naruto respond so do i

tobi warps out of the area
naruto turn around and look at kakashi and gai
their jaws are dropped to the ground
naruto shrug and say
typical day at the office

next chap: what a bad cliffhanger! how will kishi recover from such bad writing???





KareNot said:


> 148 ：ohana ◆IR7jauNn4E ：2012/02/07(火) 18:10:37.06 ID:2mY7mEX5P
> あんまり話は進まない。
> ナルトの成長に歳を感じるガイ
> まだまだ～とカカシ
> ...


Oh cool, Hinata is in the chapter.

This is going to be interesting.


----------



## Coldhands (Feb 7, 2012)

Google Translate said:
			
		

> Story does not progress much.
> Guy feel the age of the growth of Naruto
> Scarecrow - and still
> Rain begin to rain on the battlefield.
> ...



Can anyone confirm if this is real?


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 7, 2012)

JuubiSage said:


> Can anyone confirm if this is real?


I just checked 2ch. The post is from the naruto spoiler thread. It's her tripcode. It's real.


----------



## KareNot (Feb 7, 2012)

^
Yes it's real is from 2ch. There are more:

158 ：ohana ◆IR7jauNn4E ：2012/02/07(火) 18:15:33.93 ID:2mY7mEX5P
    最後ページ見開きどーんで
    サスケがばっかるこーん 

170 ：ohana ◆IR7jauNn4E ：2012/02/07(火) 18:23:41.05 ID:2mY7mEX5P
    夜ごはん家族で焼肉行くから、詳細遅くなるばっかるこーん

173 ：ohana ◆IR7jauNn4E ：2012/02/07(火) 18:25:08.01 ID:2mY7mEX5P
    出発するぞー！を、デッパツするぞー！って私たちのまわりでは言うので
    変換が、そうなっただけですが？
    なにか？
    わざわざ書かないと、いけないくらいお宅も頭わるいん

No Mods online to open the spiler thread?


----------



## bill1228 (Feb 7, 2012)

Fuyuu Hidarite said:


> Wouldn?t this possibility allow Orochimaru to "take" care of Edo Nagato?s Rinnegan into the Totsuka Sword dimension they?re trapped now? Would be interesting to see Oro finally getting the most powerful doujutsu since his life leit motif was to pursue the truth behind ninjutsu...



Itachi will be engaging Kabuto sooner or later.  Itachi mentioned every jutsu has weakness while fighting Nagato, yet his Susano'o hasn't shown any weakness when he is healthy.  Kabuto may know of one, as he seems to collect knowledge obsessively like Orochimaru.  

So maybe he could find a way to bring Oro back through the sword.  Oro w/Rinnegan would be bit too much for me though, only the Sage's ancestors(Senju, Uchiha, possibly Uzumaki) should be using it.


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 7, 2012)

KareNot said:


> ^
> Yes it's real is from 2ch. There are more:
> 
> 158 ：ohana ◆IR7jauNn4E ：2012/02/07(火) 18:15:33.93 ID:2mY7mEX5P
> ...


Thanks



> No Mods online to open the spiler thread?


I said this a few weeks ago:

MODS ARE ASLEEP
POST SPOILERS ANYWAY





> This time, rather than chase, ~ ~ I want to walk together to fit the stride


I'm sorry, I was wrong.

This is going to be VERY interesting.


----------



## Coldhands (Feb 7, 2012)

The Google Translate is pretty cryptic... But from what I gather Guy and Kakashi notice how Naruto is grown and it starts raining. Then something about the communications unit and the divisions... The last page is Sasuke.


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 7, 2012)

JuubiSage said:


> The last page is Sasuke.


Finally! :WOW




On another note, Sasuke and Hinata are in the same chapter. That has to be a first.


----------



## Coldhands (Feb 7, 2012)

Golden Circle said:


> Finally! :WOW



I bet it'll be just fanservice like all the other "wild Sasuke appears" moments in this war. We'll get one or two pages of Sasuke and then we dont see him in like 10 chapters


----------



## Fay (Feb 7, 2012)

JuubiSage said:


> The last page is Sasuke.



Saucecakes? Yeeey :33

I wonder what he's doing in the last page. Is he the one saying they should walk together ?


----------



## Coldhands (Feb 7, 2012)

Fay said:


> I wonder what he's doing in the last page.



Has a hole in the ground full.
Sasuke stand there.

Buccal cone.

---

Dawn is the last page spread
Sasuke buccal cone

---

Buccal cone from going in the family roast dinner, more slow

---

Yeah, you go and figure that out


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 7, 2012)

Two "background" characters make a cameo. The forums are going to explode. Just like last week.

Calling it now.



Fay said:


> I wonder what he's doing in the last page. Is he the one saying they should walk together ?


That's Hinata's poem.



JuubiSage said:


> Has a hole in the ground full.
> Sasuke stand there.
> 
> Buccal cone.
> ...


From what I gather that's from google missing the the end of a word.
It reads something like: Sasuke ga bakke karu kone


----------



## Fay (Feb 7, 2012)

So Hinata is reading a poem and Sauce is looking down on a hole...are we sure this spoiler is real


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 7, 2012)

I think it has something to do with Sasuke cutting something. Maybe his hair or something like that.


----------



## Coldhands (Feb 7, 2012)

I hope we'll get the chapter today as well.


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 7, 2012)

Fay said:


> So Hinata is reading a poem and Sauce is looking down on a hole...are we sure this spoiler is real


As real as spoilers from Ohana get. Ohana said that the manga goes down a gear this chapter if that helps you any.


----------



## Fay (Feb 7, 2012)

Sasuke is cutting his hair? I don't believe that, that's something for girls...I doubt he cares about his looks.


----------



## Kαrin (Feb 7, 2012)

JuubiSage said:


> The last page is Sasuke.



:WOW:WOW


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 7, 2012)

Fay said:


> Sasuke is cutting his hair? I don't believe that, that's something for girls...I doubt he cares about his looks.


Well the verb means "to cut (hair)" so he could be using his sword.


----------



## Coldhands (Feb 7, 2012)

Enter: Bald Sasuke


----------



## Fay (Feb 7, 2012)

Golden Circle said:


> Well the verb means "to cut (hair)" so he could be using his sword.



Ohwww, but he could also be cutting Kiba, it doesn't have to be his hair :33


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 7, 2012)

JuubiSage said:


> Enter: Bald Sasuke


Shh! Do you hear it?

It's the sound of fangirls crying.


----------



## Coldhands (Feb 7, 2012)

Golden Circle said:


> Shh! Do you hear it?
> 
> It's the sound of fangirls crying.



My favourite sound of all time


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Feb 7, 2012)

I want to see Tobi edos Jman, Konan, Kisame, Danzo and Ino's Ancestor..


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 7, 2012)

MEIzukage said:


> I want to see Tobi edos Jman, Konan, Kisame, Danzo and Ino's Ancestor..


Bad news. It looks like Tobi doesn't do anything this chapter.

But it does seem like every tom dick and harry are heading towards Naruto.


----------



## Perv_Shinobi (Feb 7, 2012)

KareNot said:


> 148 ：ohana ◆IR7jauNn4E ：2012/02/07(火) 18:10:37.06 ID:2mY7mEX5P
> あんまり話は進まない。
> ナルトの成長に歳を感じるガイ
> まだまだ～とカカシ
> ...



Finally some spoilers, but I wander how real is this spoiler..............


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 7, 2012)

Perv_Shinobi said:


> Finally some spoilers, but I wander how real is this spoiler..............


Check the 2ch spoiler thread. It's real.

And no, I'm not going to link it to you


----------



## Marsala (Feb 7, 2012)

I see Kishimoto is now totally stalling the story pace without any shame.


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 7, 2012)

Marsala said:


> I see Kishimoto is now totally stalling the story pace without any shame.


It stands to reason that outside battles the manga will progress slower. Not that I am complaining though, I understand that such chapters a necessary.

Remember how people were complaining about the second last chapter being slow. I wonder what they are thinking now?


----------



## vered (Feb 7, 2012)

spoilers!!!!


----------



## Coldhands (Feb 7, 2012)

vered said:


> spoilers!!!!



Don't get too exited, nothing really happens. Also Sasuke.


----------



## vered (Feb 7, 2012)

about the final page i think.

最後ページ見開きどーんで 
サスケがばっかるこーん


----------



## Coldhands (Feb 7, 2012)

Oh and about the "buccal cone"... I don't think it has anything to do with the chapter. Ohana also wrote buccal cone in the end of Bleach spoiler.


----------



## Marsala (Feb 7, 2012)

vered said:


> about the final page i think.
> 
> 最後ページ見開きどーんで
> サスケがばっかるこーん



Sasuke buccal cone? NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 7, 2012)

buc?cal/ˈbəkəl/
Adjective:	

    Of or relating to the mouth.
    Of or relating to the cheek.


So does that mean Sasuke looks like this:

?


----------



## vered (Feb 7, 2012)

Tobi uses the rain jutsu?


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 7, 2012)

vered said:


> Tobi uses the rain jutsu?


I think that's coincidental.

But if it was deliberate it would be awesome. "I can sense anyone in my rain" is what Pain said. Maybe Tobi is doing it to overcome not having paths anymore.


----------



## Face (Feb 7, 2012)

Golden Circle said:


> buc?cal/ˈbəkəl/
> Adjective:
> 
> Of or relating to the mouth.
> ...



So Sasuke has cone shaped cheeks and is bald. 

Interesting chapter.


----------



## Gortef (Feb 7, 2012)

Hmm... according to the Bing translator, Kamen Rider makes an appearance.



> Too much story does not advance.
> Feel the old Naruto growth guy
> And the still-Kakashi
> Rain to fall in the battlefield.
> ...


----------



## vered (Feb 7, 2012)

Golden Circle said:


> I think that's coincidental.
> 
> But if it was deliberate it would be awesome. "I can sense anyone in my rain" is what Pain said. Maybe Tobi is doing it to overcome not having paths anymore.



pain has all the paths powers.he couldn't use them while controlling the edo jins.this is not the case anymore.


----------



## vered (Feb 7, 2012)

anyway it seems like there is a hole in the ground?Sasuke comes out?


----------



## Nandireya (Feb 7, 2012)

Golden Circle said:


> Well the verb means "to cut (hair)" so he could be using his sword.



To cut one's hair can be pretty symbolic in Asian cultures...it usually means you're severing your ties with something...something important...like your family...


----------



## mayumi (Feb 7, 2012)

sasuke making dramatic entrances since forever. anyway, i am sure even if the chapter is slow there will be enough fanboys screaming that sasuke has saved the manga.


----------



## vered (Feb 7, 2012)

Sasuke literally cutting his hair?dosent make sense


----------



## blacksword (Feb 7, 2012)

looks like Madara uses rain jutsu.


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 7, 2012)

Gortef said:


> Hmm... according to the Bing translator, Kamen Rider makes an appearance.


There's a reason why I never use Bing. Google > Microsoft





mayumi said:


> sasuke making dramatic entrances since forever. anyway, i am sure even if the chapter is slow there will be enough fanboys screaming that sasuke has saved the manga.


Don't forget Hinata. I wonder if we will see much of her boobies this chapter. 





vered said:


> Sasuke literally cutting his hair?dosent make sense


I think it is just something that means snip or cut.


----------



## vered (Feb 7, 2012)

if its the rain jutsu we'll finally see it being used in real combat.


----------



## Marsala (Feb 7, 2012)

blacksword said:


> looks like Madara uses rain jutsu.



Wait a minute. Is it Tobi-Madara or Madara-Madara?


----------



## Perv_Shinobi (Feb 7, 2012)

vered said:


> Sasuke literally cutting his hair?dosent make sense



this spoilers doesn't make any sense.................


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 7, 2012)

Marsala said:


> Wait a minute. Is it Tobi-Madara or Madara-Madara?


Ignore blacksword. She deliberately uses Obito or Madara to refer to Tobi in order to get a rise out of people.




Perv_Shinobi said:


> this spoilers doesn't make any sense.................


That's because all we have is a google translation.


----------



## blacksword (Feb 7, 2012)

> Wait a minute. Is it Tobi-Madara or Madara-Madara?


i checked again. It's masked Madara.


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 7, 2012)

vered said:


> if its the rain jutsu we'll finally see it being used in real combat.


This is going to blow your mind:

The rain jutsu was probably invented way back when for Tobi.


----------



## vered (Feb 7, 2012)

so its Tobi with the rain jutsu?


----------



## Face (Feb 7, 2012)

vered said:


> Sasuke literally cutting his hair?dosent make sense



Maybe he's cutting something else off.


----------



## blacksword (Feb 7, 2012)

> so its Tobi with the rain jutsu?


yes. 

10char


----------



## Gortef (Feb 7, 2012)

Golden Circle said:


> There's a reason why I never use Bing. Google > Microsoft



Actually they somewhat help eachother out. Bing translates some parts better than Google.

Then again, for me the translations from these two are mostly for the laughs.


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 7, 2012)

vered said:


> so its Tobi with the rain jutsu?


Yep. So he can sense where people are most likely. Now the question is: can Naruto outrun and dodge a raindrop?





blacksword said:


> yes.
> 
> 10char


The [noparse][/noparse] tags are your friends.


----------



## vered (Feb 7, 2012)

Golden Circle said:


> Yep. So he can sense where people are most likely. Now the question is: can Naruto outrun and dodge a raindrop?



so finally after all this time we'll see this jutsu for the hax it was.
assuming its not just regular rain ofcourse.where is a translator when you need one.


----------



## blacksword (Feb 7, 2012)

lol at outrunning the rain drop.


----------



## vered (Feb 7, 2012)

doppelganger said:


> If only it was acid rain.



It dosent have to be.this jutsu potentially gives the user a full insight or control if you want over the battlefield.with it one can sense anyone anywhere possibly rivaling SM naruto great sensing if you like.
kishi never let pain use this jutsu against konoha when he attacked it.


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 7, 2012)

blacksword said:


> lol at outrunning the rain drop.


Raindrops are Celestia tier. 





vered said:


> It dosent have to be.this jutsu potentially gives the user a full insight or control if you want over the battlefield.with it one can sense anyone anywhere possibly rivaling SM naruto great sensing if you like.
> kishi never let pain use this jutsu against konoha when he attacked it.


Yeah, Kishi was saving it for Tobi.


----------



## blacksword (Feb 7, 2012)

I guess that Sasuke tested his new jutsu.


----------



## Marsala (Feb 7, 2012)

I wonder how many threads we're going to get about Hinata's poem making NaruHina canon?


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 7, 2012)

Marsala said:


> I wonder how many threads we're going to get about Hinata's poem making NaruHina canon?


Let's be realistic. It's only one-way atm. Maybe one and half way depending on whether you swing that way.


----------



## Shattering (Feb 7, 2012)

Fake or real spoilers? -_-


----------



## Ns87 (Feb 7, 2012)

It's real spoiler


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 7, 2012)

Shattering said:


> Fake or real spoilers? -_-


Real.

Ohana confirmed.
Ona confirmed.
Himajin confirmed.
etc.

As best as you can get.


----------



## Coldhands (Feb 7, 2012)

Why the translators are never there when you need them >:I


----------



## mayumi (Feb 7, 2012)

sasuke after bazillion chapters of no entry he needs to show his fanz how he cuts his hair to look so duckbutt.


----------



## vered (Feb 7, 2012)

JuubiSage said:


> Why the translators are never there when you need them >:I



well nobody expected the spoilers to come this early.usually telegrams is empty at this hour.


----------



## Coldhands (Feb 7, 2012)

I just have this image of bald Sasuke in my head now and I'm afraid I can never take him seriously again


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 7, 2012)

Okay, just for the record, here are all the posts that Ohana has made:


```
148 ：ohana ◆IR7jauNn4E ：2012/02/07(火) 18:10:37.06 ID:2mY7mEX5P
    あんまり話は進まない。
    ナルトの成長に歳を感じるガイ
    まだまだ～とカカシ
    戦場に雨が降り出す。
    その雨を自分の汗だと、最初勘違いする仮面マダラ


    通信部が、みんなに連絡
    みんな、ナルトのところへ行ってくれと。

    みんなデッパツ
    ここで、ヒナタのポエム。
    今度は追うのではなく、歩幅を合わせて一緒に歩きたい～～
    同期のちょっとポエム

    地面にいっぱい穴があいてる。
    そこに立つのはサスケ。

    ばっかるこーん。 


158 ：ohana ◆IR7jauNn4E ：2012/02/07(火) 18:15:33.93 ID:2mY7mEX5P
    最後ページ見開きどーんで
    サスケがばっかるこーん


170 ：ohana ◆IR7jauNn4E ：2012/02/07(火) 18:23:41.05 ID:2mY7mEX5P
    夜ごはん家族で焼肉行くから、詳細遅くなるばっかるこーん 



173 ：ohana ◆IR7jauNn4E ：2012/02/07(火) 18:25:08.01 ID:2mY7mEX5P
    出発するぞー！を、デッパツするぞー！って私たちのまわりでは言うので
    変換が、そうなっただけですが？
    なにか？
    わざわざ書かないと、いけないくらいお宅も頭わるいんですか？
```





JuubiSage said:


> I just have this image of bald Sasuke in my head now and I'm afraid I can never take him seriously again


Cue the fanarts.


----------



## andrea (Feb 7, 2012)

Bald, cone-shaped Sasuke?
Hinata reciting poems in the rain?
Sounds like a fun chapter


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 7, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> Bald, cone-shaped Sasuke?
> Hinata reciting poems in the rain?
> Sounds like a fun chapter


There's stuff in here for everyone to get involved with. Hinata fans, Sasuke fans, Naruto fans, hell, even Kakashi and Gai fans.

It's going to be a very telling chapter.


----------



## Mateush (Feb 7, 2012)

Sasuke became nazi.


----------



## Harbour (Feb 7, 2012)

Bald Sasuke?
Okay, he will be just like

Cool.


----------



## Coldhands (Feb 7, 2012)

​


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 7, 2012)

JuubiSage said:


> I just have this image of bald Sasuke in my head now and I'm afraid I can never take him seriously again


People took him seriously?


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 7, 2012)

Harbour said:


> Bald Sasuke?
> Okay, he will be just like
> 
> Cool.




I'm okay with that.





JuubiSage said:


> ​


New telegrams pic. Not sure whether to laugh or cry.


----------



## Coldhands (Feb 7, 2012)

Skywalker said:


> People took him seriously?



Well played


----------



## Marsala (Feb 7, 2012)

mayumi said:


> sasuke after bazillion chapters of no entry he needs to show his fanz how he cuts his hair to look so duckbutt.



He's cutting his hair short like Obito and Tobi. Hint hint.


----------



## 1nkorus (Feb 7, 2012)

From mangahelpers


> I'm in a hurry so I won't bother with line to line translation
> 
> Seeing Naruto's growth Gai feels that the years are passing, while Kakashi says "Not yet". On the battlefields everyone is asked by HQ to run out and help Naruto, and Hinata is shown in this process.
> The chapter ends with a double-spread of Sasuke.


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 7, 2012)

^ Sounds like a shoddy translation. Doesn't even mention Hinata's poem, which is pretty obvious from the spoilers. I can get all that from the google trans.


----------



## blacksword (Feb 7, 2012)

*"On the battlefields everyone is asked by HQ to run out and help Naruto,"*

Tobi is just too strong


----------



## Shattering (Feb 7, 2012)

Double-spread of sasuke? why? new outfit? new haircut? I need moar info!!!!


----------



## SaiST (Feb 7, 2012)

Oh, uh... Hot dang.

_* SaiST opens spoiler thread._


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 7, 2012)

blacksword: Tobi's army must have gotten defeated offscreen for them to do that.





Shattering said:


> Double-spread of sasuke? why? new outfit? new haircut? I need moar info!!!!


It's a cocktease for the Sasuke fans. Can't say that I'm not wondering the same thing however.


I wonder what direction Sasuke is going to take from this point on. I really want to like him again. 





SaiST said:


> Oh, uh... Hot dang.
> 
> _* SaiST opens spoiler thread._


How about we keep the spoiler thread open in future? Just an idea...

And Juubisage beat me to it.


----------



## Yuna (Feb 7, 2012)

Googling "ばっかるこーん" "ナルト" (Buccal cone + Naruto) gives me nothing. It seems to be a pretty generic term or something.


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 7, 2012)

Why did 1nkorus have to post that translation? It's so vague, words fail me.


----------



## SaiST (Feb 7, 2012)

Golden Circle said:


> How about we keep the spoiler thread open in future? Just an idea...


Nah. I originally proposed the idea to keep the thing locked until the usual time we get spoilers, in order to prevent the posting of obvious fakes.

Only exception to this is when spoilers hit earlier than expected, like today.


----------



## Coldhands (Feb 7, 2012)

Yuna said:


> Googling "ばっかるこーん" "ナルト" (Buccal cone + Naruto) gives me nothing. It seems to be a pretty generic term or something.



Ohana's Bleach spoiler also had "buccal cone" in the end so I don't think it's related to the chapter.


----------



## Lovely (Feb 7, 2012)

Sasuke


----------



## Yuna (Feb 7, 2012)

JuubiSage said:


> Ohana's Bleach spoiler also had "buccal cone" in the end so I don't think it's related to the chapter.


Yeah, that's what I meant. Possible a weird generic term, such as a greeting or something.


----------



## vered (Feb 7, 2012)

ohana said something with Sasuke.possibly look?or something he's done?


----------



## Coldhands (Feb 7, 2012)

Yuna said:


> Yeah, that's what I meant. Possible a weird generic term, such as a greeting or something.



Yeah, probably.



vered said:


> ohana said something with Sasuke.possibly look?or something he's done?


He's obviously bald now.


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 7, 2012)

Lovely said:


> Sasuke


Oh great, here come the Sasuke fans...

I will have to prepare my body.

No offense.


----------



## blacksword (Feb 7, 2012)

wtf is buccal cone?


----------



## Wonder Mike (Feb 7, 2012)

Early spoilers!!


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 7, 2012)

blacksword said:


> wtf is buccal cone?



Back on page eight:


Golden Circle said:


> buc?cal/ˈbəkəl/
> Adjective:
> 
> Of or relating to the mouth.
> ...


----------



## 1nkorus (Feb 7, 2012)

> 仮面が持ってるのって扇子？
> うちわ？


Probably she write script?


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 7, 2012)

doppelganger said:


> By the way, could this lead to an early release?


Most likely it will happen while I am asleep.


----------



## Marsala (Feb 7, 2012)

doppelganger said:


> By the way, could this lead to an early release?



Probably, though likely not this morning.


----------



## SaiST (Feb 7, 2012)

doppelganger said:


> By the way, could this lead to an early release?


Might.

Expect releases at the usual time, be pleasantly surprised if they happen to hit early.


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 7, 2012)

1nkorus said:


> Probably she write script?


Actually, it says something about mask holding.


----------



## Mariko (Feb 7, 2012)

Sasuke? 

So what?!

He just has EMS... So he's Kakashi or Gaara level, no more after all... 

I never thought i'll say that some day, but Sauce needs a power up now...


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 7, 2012)

ero_luffy said:


> Sasuke?
> 
> So what?!
> 
> ...


That is so wrong... 

You're flamebaiting. Stop now.


----------



## blacksword (Feb 7, 2012)

> Probably she write script?


something about Tobi's fan.


----------



## vered (Feb 7, 2012)

something with the elemental fan?or Tobis fan?


----------



## mayumi (Feb 7, 2012)

JuubiSage said:


> ​



Perfect duckbutt :rofl


----------



## andrea (Feb 7, 2012)

I can't wait for everyone to arrive on the battlefield. Was getting pretty tired of Jesus Naruto soloing everything.


----------



## Addy (Feb 7, 2012)

> The chapter ends with a double-spread of Sasuke.



all i read


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 7, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> I can't wait for everyone to arrive on the battlefield. Was getting pretty tired of Jesus Naruto soloing everything.


I enjoy seeing the support characters just as much as the main characters.

Much like Derpy and Lyra from mlp:fim actually.


----------



## blacksword (Feb 7, 2012)

> something with the elemental fan?or Tobis fan?


she seems to ask the name of Tobi's fan.


----------



## Addy (Feb 7, 2012)

hinata?

hinata is gonna die moment again?


----------



## vered (Feb 7, 2012)

should be a good chapter.


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 7, 2012)

blacksword said:


> she seems to ask the name of Tobi's fan.


Wasn't aware that it had a name.

But from a quick google search, it looks like a Gunbai fan.





Addy said:


> hinata?
> 
> hinata is gonna die moment again?


After she got revived, her plot shield is now as strong as Naruto and Gaara's.


----------



## Shattering (Feb 7, 2012)

LOLOLO dont tell me that Tobi will start the rain jutsu with his fan, more dragonball references.


----------



## blacksword (Feb 7, 2012)

> should be a good chapter.


what? Basically nothing happened in this chapter

I'm tired of Tobi doing nothing.


----------



## Addy (Feb 7, 2012)

hope sasuke's double spread is cool with him raping someone


----------



## Coldhands (Feb 7, 2012)

I just want that Tobi does _something_ with the fan. We'v been wondering about the fan's abilities for a very long time...


----------



## Grimzilla (Feb 7, 2012)

To be true, Hinata never died, Pain let her live for unknown reason (maybe her story tear-jerked him)

Still, NEVER mess with Naruto when she's around.

Sasuke's reappearance...PLEASE tell me were gonna get Kurama shroud vs Susanoo


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 7, 2012)

blacksword said:


> what? Basically nothing happened in this chapter
> 
> I'm tired of Tobi doing nothing.


Tobi isn't the main character.

Furthermore, it is Naruto and his friends that drives the plot.


----------



## mayumi (Feb 7, 2012)

Tobi doing a rain dance and sasuke is bald. We get pairing threads again this week. After narusasu troll this week its naruhina.


----------



## blacksword (Feb 7, 2012)

> Tobi isn't the main character.


yep. He is not the main character. But he is the main villain


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 7, 2012)

blacksword said:


> yep. He is not the main character. But he is the main villain


I must respectfully disagree. Sasuke is the main villain and also a main character. Tobi is a red herring.


----------



## Topher (Feb 7, 2012)

When i saw the spoiler thread containing spoilers I immediately knew sasuke made an appearance.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Feb 7, 2012)

So that means Edo Madara was taken care of?


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 7, 2012)

Divinstrosity said:


> So that means Edo Madara was taken care of?


Off panelled like a boss.

hahaha I didn't see that coming.


----------



## blacksword (Feb 7, 2012)

> I must respectfully disagree. Sasuke is the main villain and also a main character. Tobi is a red herring.


Sasuke is not the final villain. 

He is just stupid teenager who doesn't know what he wants from the life.


----------



## Addy (Feb 7, 2012)

ShockDragoon said:


> To be true, Hinata never died, Pain let her live for unknown reason (maybe her story tear-jerked him)
> 
> Still, NEVER mess with Naruto when she's around.
> 
> *Sasuke's reappearance...PLEASE tell me were gonna get Kurama shroud vs Susanoo*



according to google translation, sasuke is a hole in the ground.

sasuke is a hole in............ who ami kidding, what the fuck is wrong eith you google translation?


----------



## Jin-E (Feb 7, 2012)

Seems like the editors are pressing Kishi to include Sasuke atleast once every volume


----------



## Synn (Feb 7, 2012)

Early chapter this week?

Spoilers are already leaking...


----------



## Addy (Feb 7, 2012)

Divinstrosity said:


> So that means Edo Madara was taken care of?



no, it just means that everyone needs to go to naruto. does not mean that the kages will go.


----------



## blacksword (Feb 7, 2012)

> Off panelled like a boss.


Only Madara can be offpaneled like boss.


----------



## Sword Sage (Feb 7, 2012)

Where did the japenese text says about Hinata coming to Naruto's aid?


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 7, 2012)

blacksword said:


> Sasuke is not the final villain.
> 
> He is just stupid teenager who doesn't know what he wants from the life.


Sasuke knows exactly what he wants: revenge.

And lol stupid teenager. Come up with a better insult.


----------



## Coldhands (Feb 7, 2012)

So Tobi takes on Naruto, Bee, Gai, Kakashi and the whole goddamn ninja alliance (excluding the Kages) alone :V


----------



## vered (Feb 7, 2012)

Divinstrosity said:


> So that means Edo Madara was taken care of?



i doubt it.aside of the hokages facing Madara.all the units were ordered to go and help naruto against Tobi.that was established a few chapters ago.


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 7, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> Where did the japenese text says about Hinata coming to Naruto's aid?


Apparently everyone is rushing to join Naruto. That includes Hinata.

Also, Hinata made a poem that isn't mentioned in the translation. The translator said it was a rush job.


----------



## blacksword (Feb 7, 2012)

> Sasuke knows exactly what he wants: revenge.


Revenge is too lame for final villain.


----------



## Synn (Feb 7, 2012)

Ino better be in this god damn chapter.


----------



## Grimzilla (Feb 7, 2012)

Golden Circle said:


> Apparently everyone is rushing to join Naruto. That includes Hinata.
> 
> Also, Hinata made a poem that isn't mentioned in the translation. The translator said it was a rush job.



Hinata made a poem...in the middle of war....oh hell, at this point might as well make a poem about the guy you love. That goes to show you how well she's doing and/or how many Zetsus Naruto killed


----------



## ilcane87 (Feb 7, 2012)

Golden Circle said:


> Apparently everyone is rushing to join Naruto. That includes Hinata.
> 
> Also, Hinata made a poem that isn't mentioned in the translation. The translator said it was a rush job.





ShockDragoon said:


> Hinata made a poem...in the middle of war....oh hell, at this point might as well make a poem about the guy you love. That goes to show you how well she's doing and/or how many Zetsus Naruto killed



"Poem" is probably a joke-term used by Ohana, I'd interpret it as Hinata giving a little solemn speech or something.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Feb 7, 2012)

....and STILL ...

...no Itachi.


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 7, 2012)

blacksword said:


> Revenge is too lame for final villain.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Feb 7, 2012)

ilcane87 said:


> "Poem" is likely a joke-term used by Ohana, I'd interpret it as Hinata making a little solemn speech or something.



Must be a speech indeed!


----------



## SaiST (Feb 7, 2012)

Here comes the script...


----------



## Klue (Feb 7, 2012)

Divinstrosity said:


> ....and STILL ...
> 
> ...no Itachi.



lol, he's coming soon. I can feel it.


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 7, 2012)

> Hinata (Naruto chasing you anymore ... I've been tracking much ... much ... much to you ...... from the end of the war to stop this demo will) ...
> (The following is the same ... I want to walk in stride while holding your hand firmly installed in the next Naruto! Do not Wait!)


character development...


----------



## SaiST (Feb 7, 2012)

Man, didn't waste any time finishing that up.

Sasuke puts the fire on that behind of hers.


----------



## Klue (Feb 7, 2012)

So, what's happening? Is this a transitional chapter of sorts?


----------



## mayumi (Feb 7, 2012)

pairing crap


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Feb 7, 2012)

I think they(rookies) are all thinking about naruto not just Hinata, they have their lines...


----------



## vered (Feb 7, 2012)

something with Tobi at the start.


----------



## Klue (Feb 7, 2012)

mayumi said:


> pairing crap



My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 7, 2012)

mayumi said:


> pairing crap


now now now, I know you secretly enjoy it.


----------



## Jad (Feb 7, 2012)

> Mr. Sai I complain about is speed up from Lee!





THATS ALL I READ AND NEED TO READ,  ROCK LEE BABY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

GET OUTTA MY FACE NARUTO FANS, ROCK LEE IS BACK!


----------



## stockholmsyndrome (Feb 7, 2012)

What I can gather froom google translate (not a good source) is Gai going about where the time has gone seeing how powerfull Naruto currently is the Divisions are moving towards Naruto's position and Sasuke hasn't even moved yet


----------



## Topher (Feb 7, 2012)

SaiST said:


> Man, didn't waste any time finishing that up.
> 
> Sasuke puts the fire on that behind of hers.



Sasuke puts fire on who?


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 7, 2012)

Klue said:


> So, what's happening? Is this a transitional chapter of sorts?


Yes.

Also we might see the aftereffects of a jutsu from Sasuke.


----------



## Klue (Feb 7, 2012)

Topher said:


> Sasuke puts fire on who?



He's saying, Sasuke lit a fire behind Ohana, which lead her to write the script quickly.


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Feb 7, 2012)

Rookie vs. Sasuke? WTF is Ino talking about his FATHER?


----------



## Hariti (Feb 7, 2012)

> Mr. Sai I complain about is speed up from Lee!


OMG,Lee.


----------



## Klue (Feb 7, 2012)

MEIzukage said:


> Rookie vs. Sasuke? WTF is Ino talking about his FATHER?



Ino's talking about Sasuke's father?


----------



## SaiST (Feb 7, 2012)

Klue said:


> He's saying, Sasuke lit a fire behind Ohana, which lead her to write the script quickly.


i no engwish gud? :B



> _The rain intensified. Thunder
> Sasuke is standing_


*Dun dun dunnnnnn!!*


----------



## Red Raptor (Feb 7, 2012)

MEIzukage said:


> I think they(rookies) are all thinking about naruto not just Hinata, they have their lines...



FINALLY!!!!!! Tenten is thinking about someone or someone else's action. Dammit I was wishing she would be thinking about the Bashosen...


----------



## Jad (Feb 7, 2012)

Hariti said:


> OMG,Lee.



YEAAAAAAAAAAAH BOI!   IM SO PUMPED FOR THIS MANGA. I could careless if I see half his face, FUDGE YEAH! This is CHARACTER dedication!


----------



## Coldhands (Feb 7, 2012)

Apparently the chapter ends with Sasuke standing around while it's raining and lightning and there's a lot of holes in the ground. Possibly some new jutsu? Who knows.


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 7, 2012)

MEIzukage said:


> Rookie vs. Sasuke? WTF is Ino talking about his FATHER?


HER father. Ino's parent appear this chapter.


----------



## blacksword (Feb 7, 2012)

From the script it looks like the rain wasn't Tobi doing. 

Naruto summoned the rain?


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Feb 7, 2012)

Klue said:


> Ino's talking about Sasuke's father?



(I have to be realized that prophecy ... father always gave me to tell everybody thank you's father! What strong feelings for Naruto it!) Ino 



Golden Circle said:


> HER father. Ino's parent appear this chapter.



I tought she was talking about Naruto's Father or wjatevs!


----------



## lathia (Feb 7, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 





> (Tues.) 2012/02/07 21:41:08.59 ID:: ohana ◆ IR7jauNn4E 2mY7mEX5P
> 537 road to shine
> In the name of the nine *breast* was entrusted ー, emergency! !
> 
> ...






All I read


----------



## mayumi (Feb 7, 2012)

This chapter is naruto x everyone. Sasuke looks cool. Ok


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 7, 2012)

blacksword said:


> From the script it looks like the rain wasn't Tobi doing.
> 
> Naruto summoned the rain?


Most likely a tropical low summoned the rain. Like in chapter 354.


----------



## Klue (Feb 7, 2012)

blacksword said:


> From the script it looks like the rain wasn't Tobi doing.
> 
> Naruto summoned the rain?



No, just no.


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 7, 2012)

MEIzukage said:


> I tought she was talking about Naruto's Father or wjatevs!


That too.**


----------



## vered (Feb 7, 2012)

Tobi talking to himself?


----------



## SaiST (Feb 7, 2012)

Golden Circle said:


> Most likely a tropical low summoned the rain. Like in chapter 354.


Or maybe he was playing around with his Enton.


----------



## Klue (Feb 7, 2012)

Does Tobi retreat? Like 8 divisions are going to backup Naruto - he needs to get his ass out of there.


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 7, 2012)

vered said:


> Tobi talking to himself?


The first sign of madness....


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Feb 7, 2012)

So what the hell happens with Tobi theres like nothing about him in the script, but at least Sasuke is in the chapter.


----------



## blacksword (Feb 7, 2012)

> Tobi talking to himself?


It seems like Tobi is crapping his pants looking at Naruto's face. He also surprised by the rain.


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Feb 7, 2012)

rookie vs Sasuke in the rain?


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 7, 2012)

MEIzukage said:


> rookie vs Sasuke in the rain?


I can't wait for that to be animated pek

It had better be better than Neo vs Smith in the rain.


----------



## Klue (Feb 7, 2012)

Tobi is realizing that Naruto has Rikudou powers. He's developing the Sharingan, Mangekyou and Rinnegan.


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 7, 2012)

doppelganger said:


> Kishi found a way to include all the rookies in the same chapter, and with Sasuke's appearance...the end is nigh.


Yeah, things are actually moving rather fast. The pieces are all falling into place.


----------



## Jin-E (Feb 7, 2012)

Sasuke vs Rookies?

Yes please.


----------



## Klue (Feb 7, 2012)

I honestly hope Sasuke manages to kill one of his fellow rookies.


----------



## blacksword (Feb 7, 2012)

something about neji's byuakugan. lol

Mangekyo buyakugan is coming?


----------



## BroKage (Feb 7, 2012)

_(... Because ... there is no need to support the perfect Naruto Ninja of us!) Shino_

Shino sounds jelly.


----------



## Klue (Feb 7, 2012)

Arcystus said:


> _(... Because ... there is no need to support the perfect Naruto Ninja of us!) Shino_
> 
> Shino sounds jelly.



Yes, yes. Now do the Tobi portion.


----------



## Escargon (Feb 7, 2012)

Yet another chapter with Tobis mask still not cracked?

Im about to take a break off Naruto for 6 months and see whatll happen:/


----------



## N120 (Feb 7, 2012)

rookies vs sasuke..bout time.

sakura is gonna die this time for sure.


----------



## Harbour (Feb 7, 2012)

Its time for Neji vs Sasuke!!!
What last spoiler said?


----------



## Klue (Feb 7, 2012)

N120 said:


> rookies vs sasuke..bout time.
> 
> sakura is gonna die this time for sure.



Bitch, please.

Hinata will die. Kishi doesn't have the balls to kill Sakura.


----------



## Sword Sage (Feb 7, 2012)

Can somebody get the script translated?


----------



## Klue (Feb 7, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> Can somebody get the script translated?



No translators are available at the moment.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Feb 7, 2012)

Oh nevermind looks nothing happens with Tobi just Kakashi/Gai talking about Narutos growth then it switches to the rookies it seems.

Then chapter ends with Sasuke showing up.


----------



## Marsala (Feb 7, 2012)

Harbour said:


> Its time for Neji vs Sasuke!!!
> What last spoiler said?



I think it's just that he barely appears and doesn't say anything?

Lol Byakugan...


----------



## Addy (Feb 7, 2012)

Golden Circle said:


> character development...



i dont know. she is saying the sane crap she always said.

naruto needs the development unless we see hinata forget avou naruto


----------



## Sword Sage (Feb 7, 2012)

Is Sakura still in the medical camp?


----------



## ISeeVoices (Feb 7, 2012)

blacksword said:


> something about neji's byuakugan. lol
> 
> Mangekyo buyakugan is coming?


*
                               Brace yourself*


*The return of the Golden byakugan posts are coming*


----------



## handsock (Feb 7, 2012)

Imagine if Hinata ends up dying, but before doing so....gives her eyes to Naruto so he can fuel them with Kurama power creating the golden byakugan

ninjaedit: ^wow, ur post wasn't even there when i started typing...ur psychic

ninjaedit clone 2: and in doing so, is able to have even more hax field of vision than Nagato did.


----------



## overlordofnobodies (Feb 7, 2012)

N120 said:


> rookies vs sasuke..bout time.
> 
> sakura is gonna die this time for sure.



For some reason I did not even see Sakura in the spoiler.So did I miss her or is she really not there.


----------



## Neomaster121 (Feb 7, 2012)

handsock said:


> Imagine if Hinata ends up dying, but before doing so....gives her eyes to Naruto so he can fuel them with Kurama power creating the golden byakugan
> 
> ninjaedit: ^wow, ur post wasn't even there when i started typing...ur psychic



i'd prefer it if she kept her eyes
and neji somehow could break the curse and give his eyes to naruto


----------



## stockholmsyndrome (Feb 7, 2012)

Harbour said:


> Its time for Neji vs Sasuke!!!
> What last spoiler said?



that covers one panel what about the rest?


----------



## Coldhands (Feb 7, 2012)

She's probably still in the medical camp. 

Meanwhile Sasuke slaughters all of Konoha 11 (except Sakura and Naruto) and Sakura still goes "I still love you Sasukeeeee"


----------



## handsock (Feb 7, 2012)

Neomaster121 said:


> i'd prefer it if she kept her eyes
> and neji somehow could break the curse and give his eyes to naruto



no way, then Naruto can make Gentlefist Rasenshuriken tigers.


----------



## blacksword (Feb 7, 2012)

By the way, Tobi says something about Naruto vs Sasuke rematch.


----------



## Klue (Feb 7, 2012)

JuubiSage said:


> She's probably still in the medical camp.
> 
> Meanwhile Sasuke slaughters all of Konoha 11 (except Sakura and Naruto) and Sakura still goes "I still love you Sasukeeeee"



Realistic enough. Kishi understands women, perfectly.


----------



## handsock (Feb 7, 2012)

JuubiSage said:


> She's probably still in the medical camp.
> 
> Meanwhile Sasuke slaughters all of Konoha 11 (except Sakura and Naruto) and Sakura still goes "I still love you Sasukeeeee"



I actually have a theory about that... what if the reason Sakura hasn't had a power up yet is because she hasn't had an uber beyond bitchy moment like the Hokage does from time to time. So get this, Sasuke kills alotta people, Sakura powers up to Naruto/Sasuke level with PMS infused chakra.


----------



## Coldhands (Feb 7, 2012)

Klue said:


> Realistic enough. Kishi understands women, perfectly.



Considering Sakura's history I wouldn't be surprised at all.


----------



## N120 (Feb 7, 2012)

Klue said:


> Bitch, please.
> 
> Hinata will die. Kishi doesn't have the balls to kill Sakura.



Nah bro, kishi has slowly killed off sakuras character and taken everything from her ! 

she has no back story, no parents, no special role for the future, lost her love, forced to renege on her PoAlt, pretty much has her heroine status removed ..man, he even admitted that he forgot that she even existed when interrogated by the VA's!

things just arent looking good for the sakura, face it


----------



## vered (Feb 7, 2012)

blacksword said:


> By the way, Tobi says something about Naruto vs Sasuke rematch.



yea and also said something about a power felt from Naruto?
Takl will translate it.


----------



## Klue (Feb 7, 2012)

I see takL.


----------



## Jad (Feb 7, 2012)

I hope to hell it isn't Sasuke vs Rookies. I would break down and have a fit. I don't want to give Sasuke that much credit >_>

Screw that junk.

I still have hope for the Rookies powers, call me what you want.


----------



## BlinkST (Feb 7, 2012)

Goddamnit I forgot to put my usual "I predict Sasuke" prediction..


----------



## Sword Sage (Feb 7, 2012)

blacksword said:


> By the way, Tobi says something about Naruto vs Sasuke rematch.



Did he say that in this spoiler? Then that means Naruto will fight Sasuke next.


----------



## Sorin (Feb 7, 2012)

Woot?Early spoilers? 



> The chapter ends with a double-spread of Sasuke.


----------



## Nimander (Feb 7, 2012)

Whoa.  Early spoilers are unexpected.  I F5'ed purely by chance, otherwise the Telegrams page would've still been stuck in yesterday afternoon.


----------



## Coldhands (Feb 7, 2012)

Klue said:


> I see takL.



Finally


----------



## N120 (Feb 7, 2012)

overlordofnobodies said:


> For some reason I did not even see Sakura in the spoiler.So did I miss her or is she really not there.



yeah i had to do a double take too, its odd kishi would remember her.


----------



## Z3bra (Feb 7, 2012)

kakashi needs to shut the fuck up with his "mada mada" line concerning naruto, because right now naruto can make him his bitch without going RM mode at all. SM can take him out...


----------



## Sorin (Feb 7, 2012)

Z3bra said:


> kakashi needs to shut the fuck up with his "mada mada" line concerning naruto, because right now naruto can make him his bitch without going RM mode at all. SM can take him out...



His point








Your head.


----------



## CA182 (Feb 7, 2012)

...Tuesday spoilers? 

We've returned to being epic 



> The chapter ends with a double-spread of Sasuke.



I promise a return of TOSS-FTW if this is true...
(But only if he's doing something like attacking Sakura.)


----------



## Epyon (Feb 7, 2012)

I have really misjudged the rookies powers if Kishi honestly believes that evn a complete Aizenstomp of the rookies at Sasuke's hands would put him anywhere close to on level with a Naruto can straight up beat the collective strength of 7 Tailed Beasts. Seriously Kishi, Sasuke had a better be on an entirely different level if we're suppoe to see him as threat to the current Naruto. He needs bigger fish to fry, honestly. Have him kill Itachi/Kabuto/Bee or something.


----------



## forkandspoon (Feb 7, 2012)

Man it looks like a pretty weak week for jump, all the early spoilers suck.


----------



## Tengu (Feb 7, 2012)

Sasuke makes his move.


----------



## Klue (Feb 7, 2012)

forkandspoon said:


> Man it looks like a pretty weak week for jump, all the early spoilers suck.



I honestly expected Tobi's mask to crack this week.


----------



## Velocity (Feb 7, 2012)

I wonder... Assuming he's heading for Kabuto (whether knowingly or not), I wonder who will get their first - him or Itachi?


----------



## Z3bra (Feb 7, 2012)

Epyon said:


> I have really misjudged the rookies powers if Kishi honestly believes that evn a complete Aizenstomp of the rookies at Sasuke's hands would put him anywhere close to on level with a Naruto can straight up beat the collective strength of 7 Tailed Beasts. Seriously Kishi, Sasuke had a better be on an entirely different level if we're suppoe to see him as threat to the current Naruto. He needs bigger fish to fry, honestly. Have him kill Itachi/Kabuto/Bee or something.



Are you serious? whenever kishi's shown sasuke nomatter what huge upgrade naruto got beforehand, sasuke's upgrades always make naruto look like a chump.

either your post was sarcasm or you haven't been reading this manga at all. Sasuke's the fav of kishi and he's never behind naruto at all in terms of flashyness and utter powerfulness

what i'm and everyone should be worried about is if naruto's upgrades thus far are good enough for the WTF-PWN UBERness sasuke's bout to pull in the upcoming chapters on naruto and co...


----------



## blacksword (Feb 7, 2012)

I didn't expect for Kages to be this strong. Stalling Madara for 9 chapters.


----------



## CA182 (Feb 7, 2012)

...Google translate works it's magic again.



> In just four people, including the buttocks buttocks ...



Four people have double buttocks? 



> ... yeah rhino



Pain's rhino returns! 



> Sakura ... (Naruto ... you guys now, but say what you're they've supposed to be in charge of I suffer serious always like this always ... now is trying to save the world of shinobi ... but saved the leaves and ... ... together in a
> Together in trying to fight everyone ... not just me this time! )



And Sakura is in this chapter.


----------



## Sword Sage (Feb 7, 2012)

Tobi said something about Naruto vs Sasuke, does that mean that Tobi knows Sasuke is coming and will fight Naruto?

Sasuke has already made his statement that his next target is Naruto.


----------



## Red Raptor (Feb 7, 2012)

Early spoilers don't mean an early chapter, right?


----------



## SaiST (Feb 7, 2012)

Red Raptor said:


> Early spoilers don't mean an early chapter, right?


No, not necessarily.


----------



## blacksword (Feb 7, 2012)

> Tobi said something about Naruto vs Sasuke, does that mean that Tobi knows Sasuke is coming and will fight Naruto?


I dont know but I think Tobi said that Naruto was strong enough to face Sasuke and he(tobi) planning on watching the match. (I may be wrong though)


----------



## Epyon (Feb 7, 2012)

Z3bra said:


> Are you serious? whenever kishi's shown sasuke nomatter what huge upgrade naruto got beforehand, sasuke's upgrades always make naruto look like a chump.
> 
> either your post was sarcasm or you haven't been reading this manga at all. Sasuke's the fav of kishi and he's never behind naruto at all in terms of flashyness and utter powerfulness
> 
> what i'm and everyone should be worried about is if naruto's upgrades thus far are good enough for the WTF-PWN UBERness sasuke's bout to pull in the upcoming chapters on naruto and co...



I know that. What the actual rematch will be like wasn't what I was talking about at all.

This is still a story. Kishi shouldn't be being all meta and thinking "He's Sasuke, off course my readers will accept any arbitrary power-up I slap on him without any build up whatsoever." Naruto defeating all 7 tailed beasts at once should mean something to the story. 

Kishimoto should be thinking "Well Naruto did something completely unprecedented and awesome, time to have Sasuke doing something just as good, or preferably far better (to make Naruto the underdog)." 

He comes up the Rookies. You see my problem


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 7, 2012)

so the Sauce is back....


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Feb 7, 2012)

I had a dream we'd get spoilers today...my dreams are fucking psychic


----------



## BlinkST (Feb 7, 2012)

What about LORD Zetsu?


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Feb 7, 2012)

Early spoilers I see and the Sauce returns. Great!


----------



## Perv_Shinobi (Feb 7, 2012)

spoilers are reading nicely can't wait until the chapter is released.................


----------



## Z3bra (Feb 7, 2012)

Epyon said:


> I know that. What the actual rematch will be like wasn't what I was talking about at all.
> 
> This is still a story. Kishi shouldn't be being all meta and thinking "He's Sasuke, off course my readers will accept any arbitrary power-up I slap on him without any build up whatsoever." Naruto defeating all 7 tailed beasts at once should mean something to the story.
> 
> ...



see thats where you forget that kishi doesn't care. you cant tell me he forgot that naruto knows how to channel wind element and use it, but kishi doesn't make naruto do anything ingenious with it. its only purpose is to make another rasengan...lol

sure he doesn't forget that naruto defeated that many tailed beasts but THIS IS SASUKE! lol kishi loves sasuke like no other! and no matter how powerful he made naruto look, sasuke will be shown with as much flashiness if not ten times more.

Whats pissing me off is naruto's tired right now, and sasuke's on his way or already there.  How the fuck is kishi going to make this fight fair?


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Feb 7, 2012)

The emo sauce is back??Oh my .....


----------



## Saizo sarutobi (Feb 7, 2012)

Z3bra said:


> How the fuck is kishi going to make this fight fair?



he's not.thats why kakshi and gai is there


----------



## SaiST (Feb 7, 2012)

We don't even know if Sasuke is even on the battlefield right now. He could just be testing his new ocular powers out in the open.


----------



## ♥Red♥ (Feb 7, 2012)

Sasuke is back ,damn I just fucking came after reading his name in the spoilers .


----------



## Z3bra (Feb 7, 2012)

Saizo sarutobi said:


> he's not.thats why kakshi and gai is there



true...i guess sasuke vs kakashi part 2 is coming..then again sasuke might not be at the battlefield right now so maybe this whole crap dies down enough for a second retreat and rest for naruto...


----------



## BlinkST (Feb 7, 2012)

Sasuke needs to try that.


----------



## Klue (Feb 7, 2012)

Blinx-182 said:


> Sasuke needs to try that.



Or he could just get the Rinnegan.


----------



## Epyon (Feb 7, 2012)

Z3bra said:


> see thats where you forget that kishi doesn't care. you cant tell me he forgot that naruto knows how to channel wind element and use it, but kishi doesn't make naruto do anything ingenious with it. its only purpose is to make another rasengan...lol
> 
> sure he doesn't forget that naruto defeated that many tailed beasts but THIS IS SASUKE! lol kishi loves sasuke like no other! and no matter how powerful he made naruto look, sasuke will be shown with as much flashiness if not ten times more.
> 
> Whats pissing me off is naruto's tired right now, and sasuke's on his way or already there.  How the fuck is kishi going to make this fight fair?



He doesn't care nearly as much as he should, but he care a little at least. 

Sakura and Shikamaru defeated Akatsukis for story purposes. Kakuzu and Deidara died for hype purposes. Naruto needed a clean win over an Akatsuki, hell he outright said Kakuzu was merely a stepping stone to taking on Sasuke,  so Kakuzu got fed to Naruto. There was no reason why it needed to be one on one, but it did, Naruto needed a victory. Sasuke needed one too. Deidara died for no other reason then to justify Sasuke thinking he was ready to take on Itachi. 
He, off course, wasn't anywhere close. But we can see why he thought he was because of what he did to Deidara and Orochimaru. 

Now the Kage Summit arc was just horrible but it was legitimately a tight spot for Kishi to write himself out: Sasuke needed to kill Danzo, Team 7 had to have a full reunion, Sasuke needed to go blind so he'd go for Itachi's eyes. All these things had to happen at once and to add to that, Sasuke already had like five full chakra recoveries in one day, another one would be ever so lame. What happened was Naruto facing a exhausted, depleted and blind Sasuke, and still being convinced he'd lose. Stupid as all get out.

But this isn't that, Kishi is not in a tight spot here. Sasuke literaly has the pick of every remaining character in the manga to face before Naruto. 

Defeating the Rookies aren't the feat he needs right now. Kishi should understand that at least. And make no mistake, if it's anything less then an Aizenstomp, if the rookies manag to do anything at all (and they probably will), that would be even worse. Nothing Sasuke has done so far would be as ludicrous as going from having trouble against the current Rookies to being equal or superior to the current Naruto.


----------



## blacksword (Feb 7, 2012)

Geez. Where are all the translators?


----------



## Sword Sage (Feb 7, 2012)

^
Yeah whats keeping it?


----------



## Frawstbite (Feb 7, 2012)

Sasuke returns, I am not a Sasuke fanboy but I look forward to it, I won't lie.


----------



## Coldhands (Feb 7, 2012)

A wild Yagami1211 appeared 

I hope we'll get translation soon.


----------



## Sorin (Feb 7, 2012)

Frawstbite said:


> Sasuke returns, I am not a Sasuke fanboy but I look forward to it, I won't lie.



The problem is that he's coming for 4766356356 chapters now.We get a cool pose,2-3 pages wasted and then nothing for 45453 chapters till he shows and does nothing, again . Wasted panels.


----------



## Arles Celes (Feb 7, 2012)

From what I saw in the Databook 3 there is a mention there of a new Ultimate Mangekyo jutsu...perhaps it is that what Sasuke wanted to test a bit.


----------



## jdbzkh (Feb 7, 2012)

Sasuke vs the rookies? All I gotta say is he better kill one of them, if not beat them as badly as itachi did to kid sauce.


----------



## Sorin (Feb 7, 2012)

> Sasuke has learnt 5 more difficult names than naruto in 5 different languages and he has made the most powerful bijuu daama ever by correcting einstein's theory where in fact E=MC? x B^3 wherein B = Bullshit expressed in bL's bL= bullshit level.
> 
> Meanwhile madara has been defeated by konohamaru with a kunai.


----------



## Klue (Feb 7, 2012)

JuubiSage said:


> A wild Yagami1211 appeared
> 
> I hope we'll get translation soon.



He is the third.

Both takL and ShounenSuki came and went.


----------



## Coldhands (Feb 7, 2012)

Klue said:


> He is the third.
> 
> Both takL and ShounenSuki came and went.



Why would they do this to us


----------



## Z3bra (Feb 7, 2012)

Epyon said:


> He doesn't care nearly as much as he should, but he care a little at least.
> 
> Sakura and Shikamaru defeated Akatsukis for story purposes. Kakuzu and Deidara died for hype purposes. Naruto needed a clean win over an Akatsuki, hell he outright said Kakuzu was merely a stepping stone to taking on Sasuke,  so Kakuzu got fed to Naruto. There was no reason why it needed to be one on one, but it did, Naruto needed a victory. Sasuke needed one too. Deidara died for no other reason then to justify Sasuke thinking he was ready to take on Itachi.
> He, off course, wasn't anywhere close. But we can see why he thought he was because of what he did to Deidara and Orochimaru.
> ...



basically your issue is that you dont want sasuke to even have to work a sweat to take out the rookies...that's very understandable and even naruto wouldn't have trouble with any rookies right now if he were serious.

my point was sasuke's upgrades whatever they may be, we dont even need to worry, since he'll make naruto's feats look normal lol just by sheer flashiness....its annoying but hopefully when they do fight all that flashiness wont matter as its who get cleans hits that matters.

All the rookies where struggling with white zetsus at some point, while naruto waltzed in and made patte out of zetsus in minutes and ended the chaos..

We should expect sasuke to stomp the rookies, now as to where he is right now and what a tired naruto has to face...we need tranlation of script for that..


----------



## Frawstbite (Feb 7, 2012)

Sorin said:


> The problem is that he's coming for 4766356356 chapters now.We get a cool pose,2-3 pages wasted and then nothing for 45453 chapters till he shows and does nothing, again . Wasted panels.



Something should happen soon hopefully, though I feel his role is diminished. Hopefully the panels depict him doing something that we can make sense of. I agree that a page of him putting his sword back into the sheath is retarded.


----------



## Coldhands (Feb 7, 2012)

Awesome, Yagami is translating it as we speak


----------



## blacksword (Feb 7, 2012)

what the fuck is wrong with you Tobi? Don't be so pathetic.


----------



## Klue (Feb 7, 2012)

lol, Tobi doesn't know their names. This will be the reason why his 60+ years of planning shall ultimately fail.

He doesn't know their names.


----------



## BlinkST (Feb 7, 2012)

> Tobi : Sweat ? No, it's rain. That's it. Fighting thoses guys shouldn't make me sweat. Naruto is just a test to Sasuke.
> Thoses guys are supposed to be just entertainment to me.


And the dehype has struck. InB4 "It's just his opinion/mistranslayshun!!"


----------



## Jad (Feb 7, 2012)

blacksword said:


> what the fuck is wrong with you Tobi? Don't be so pathetic.



His scared of the Masters, that's why. Why wouldn't you be scared ?

Mother F**king Masters are in his face. HE should be sweating bullets.


----------



## blacksword (Feb 7, 2012)

> lol, Tobi doesn't know their names. This will be the reason why his 60+ years of planning shall ultimately fail.


60 years of planning? lol

We don't know how old is he.


----------



## Coldhands (Feb 7, 2012)

Is it just me or does Tobi sound like Aizen when he was losing to Ichigo? This can't be happening


----------



## Epyon (Feb 7, 2012)

Z3bra said:


> basically your issue is that you dont want sasuke to even have to work a sweat to take out the rookies...that's very understandable and even naruto wouldn't have trouble with any rookies right now if he were serious.
> 
> my point was sasuke's upgrades whatever they may be, we dont even need to worry, since he'll make naruto's feats look normal lol just by sheer flashiness....its annoying but hopefully when they do fight all that flashiness wont matter as its who get cleans hits that matters.
> 
> ...



My point is that the rookies shouldn't be Sasuke's warm-up to Naruto. It should be someone whose defeat we can be impressed about.

Edit: I'm glad that Tobi has gotten of the high horse he's been on these last few chapters at least. He had no cause to be indifferent.


----------



## Klue (Feb 7, 2012)

Blinx-182 said:


> And the dehype has struck. InB4 "It's just his opinion/mistranslayshun!!"



Tobi is implying that he-himself > Sasuke.


----------



## Klue (Feb 7, 2012)

blacksword said:


> 60 years of planning? lol
> 
> We don't know how old is he.



I'm exaggerating for Tobi, but I ultimately meant Madara. Moon Eye Plan is at least 60 years old.


----------



## Jimnast (Feb 7, 2012)

Who keeps removing my translation? How do they know it's incorrect, I write perfect japanese.


----------



## CA182 (Feb 7, 2012)

JuubiSage said:


> Is it just me or does Tobi sound like Aizen when he was losing to Ichigo? This can't be happening



...my god you're right.

Please Kishi don't make Naruto turn into the final Rasengan.


----------



## BlinkST (Feb 7, 2012)

Same time implying Naruto is just a warmup before the big game with Sasuke 

Though of course he's unlikely underestimating both of them. But you get it


----------



## Klue (Feb 7, 2012)

And with Tobi not knowing the Bijuu's names, we can officially put an end to the ridiculous Tobi = original Rikudou theory.


----------



## Frawstbite (Feb 7, 2012)

JuubiSage said:


> Is it just me or does Tobi sound like Aizen when he was losing to Ichigo? This can't be happening



Aizen: He caught my sword, this doesn't make any sense. Blocking it is understandable. But even then, he shouldn't have been able to block it, but I could understand. But he actually caught it. (or something like that)

Tobi : Sweat ? No, it's rain. That's it. Fighting thoses guys shouldn't make me sweat. Naruto is just a test to Sasuke. Those guys are supposed to be just entertainment to me.


----------



## vered (Feb 7, 2012)

so Tobi isnt RS fully confirmed now.


----------



## blacksword (Feb 7, 2012)

> so Tobi isnt RS fully confirmed now.


lol you believed in that retarded theory?


----------



## Addy (Feb 7, 2012)

> I fully understand their powers. This uneasyness doesn't come from their powers. Then what is it ?


tobi's first phase to his downfall


----------



## Kyuubi No Yoko 90 (Feb 7, 2012)

ahahah love the fact that he didn't know thw name of th beast he so desperatky want, this wiil be cause of his fall


----------



## lathia (Feb 7, 2012)

So it begins, Naruto playing mind games with Tobi. Already sweating like a little girl, rain will pour when the all mighty bible is shown.


----------



## vered (Feb 7, 2012)

blacksword said:


> lol you believed in that retarded theory?



no i didnt.but there were quite a few who did so its good this theory is over.


----------



## Jimnast (Feb 7, 2012)

And the patheticnness continues! DRUM ROLL


----------



## Kyuubi No Yoko 90 (Feb 7, 2012)

can't wait to read the other lines


----------



## gershwin (Feb 7, 2012)

thats it. tobi is a goner


----------



## CA182 (Feb 7, 2012)

vered said:


> so Tobi isnt RS fully confirmed now.



Hmm the probability he is an Uzumaki from Whirlpool just increased from 1% to 1.1% 

Also does anyone reckon Tobi is gonna bust out rinnegan/sharingan combos now?


----------



## B.o.t.i (Feb 7, 2012)

lol remember that thread about whys tobi not worried now look 

Tobi is such a wannabe self proclaims everything.There is no way uchiha or senju could be a rikudou.

Sweat drops falling from his head uneasyness=uchiha shakes he's about to run


----------



## blacksword (Feb 7, 2012)

lol Tobi is sweating bullets due to Kyubi's chakra?


----------



## vered (Feb 7, 2012)

ok i think Tobis thoughts signal his coming end.


----------



## Virgofenix (Feb 7, 2012)

Tobi has whatever path that absorbs chakra. Idk why he's so nervous.


----------



## CA182 (Feb 7, 2012)

...Damnit Inochi.

You saying Tobi is backed into a corner makes it incredibly likely Tobi is gonna do something utterly insane.


----------



## ♥Red♥ (Feb 7, 2012)

lol Tobi ,now It should be obvious who will become the final villain


----------



## mayumi (Feb 7, 2012)

tobi just got TNJ with naruto remembering names. LOL tobi. poor guy. but the thought that naruto and sasuke are his little playtoys makes me laugh more.


----------



## Coldhands (Feb 7, 2012)

Tobi better not die here


----------



## Frawstbite (Feb 7, 2012)

CA182 said:


> ...Damnit Inochi.
> 
> You saying Tobi is backed into a corner makes it incredibly likely Tobi is gonna do something utterly insane.



That's also what that Byukugan said about Pain, and well, we know how that turned out. I wouldn't get my hopes up.


----------



## Arles Celes (Feb 7, 2012)

Is Sasuke becoming the Final Villain?


----------



## Leon (Feb 7, 2012)

JuubiSage said:


> Tobi better not die here



He won't. He'll retreat, perhaps in a moment of desperation and try to ressurect the Juubi without the Kyuubi and/or Hachibi in order to defeat Naruto. One way or another the Juubi has to come into play.


----------



## Z3bra (Feb 7, 2012)

Naruto didn't even touch him yet and Tobi's already wet...fuck he's done in this town...


----------



## Mayaki (Feb 7, 2012)

Actually I like it. Tobis character becomes clearer and clearer. He is sophomoric as Itachi said and now is afraid of someone with "true power". as naruto stated in part 1: true strength is gained by fighting for other than your own desires. blabla


----------



## CA182 (Feb 7, 2012)

Frawstbite said:


> That's also what that Byukugan said about Pain, and well, we know how that turned out. I wouldn't get my hopes up.



Was that before or after Chibaku Tensei?

Edit 

It was before.


----------



## Klue (Feb 7, 2012)

CA182 said:


> Was that before or after Chibaku Tensei?



Before, when Naruto smashed Asura Path.


----------



## B.o.t.i (Feb 7, 2012)

sweat drops+uneasiness= uchiha shakes=dudes about to run.


----------



## Frawstbite (Feb 7, 2012)

CA182 said:


> Was that before or after Chibaku Tensei?



The end result is the same. Naruto will tell Tobi the beasts names, and he will put his faith in them.


----------



## mayumi (Feb 7, 2012)

there will lots of claims that tobi isn't a uchiha after this. he will be abandoned by his fans.


----------



## CA182 (Feb 7, 2012)

Frawstbite said:


> The end result is the same. Naruto will tell Tobi the beasts names, and he will put his faith in them.



Lol I expect something like a full merge with Gedo Mazo.


----------



## Neomaster121 (Feb 7, 2012)

B.o.t.i said:


> sweat drops+uneasiness= uchiha shakes=dudes about to run.



lmao

if he did naruto is the boss


----------



## blacksword (Feb 7, 2012)

> there will lots of claims that tobi isn't a uchiha after this. he will be abandoned by his fans.


lol no . He is still uchiha but he's not the ideal one.

I'm 100% sure that Tobi is Obito at this point. Obito was only Uchiha who acted like pussy.


----------



## Arles Celes (Feb 7, 2012)

Frawstbite said:


> The end result is the same. Naruto will tell Tobi the beasts names, and he will put his faith in them.



Every villain loses sooner or later. It all comes to whether said villain dies in an awesome manner and/or has some convenient excuse for losing(fighting many powerful opponents at once, being sick, holding back, etc)

If Tobi ends up being defeated by the combined might of many powerful shinobi and not just Naruto and on top of that he does not end up TnJ'd then that is as good end as any villain in this manga could hope for IMO


----------



## jplaya2023 (Feb 7, 2012)

So Tobi can control the elements with Rinnengen like Nagato could?


----------



## ♥Red♥ (Feb 7, 2012)

*


Z3bra said:



			Naruto didn't even touch him yet and Tobi's already
		
Click to expand...

*


Z3bra said:


> *wet*...fuck he's done in this town...





________________


----------



## Selva (Feb 7, 2012)

lmfao Tobi is so going down very soon


----------



## Addy (Feb 7, 2012)

he is not afraid
maybe tobi is having a heart attack


----------



## Klue (Feb 7, 2012)

Tobi better do the right thing and escape.


----------



## auem (Feb 7, 2012)

vered said:


> so Tobi isnt RS fully confirmed now.



chances that he is RS's elder son is increasing....
tobi now recognize something in naruto's face...can it be the silhouette of his father..?!


----------



## Divinstrosity (Feb 7, 2012)

Tobi has been lame since the day he was introduced as "Madara". 

Now he's lame and over-powered. 

I hope Kishimoto kills him off soon.


----------



## Klue (Feb 7, 2012)

auem said:


> chances that he is RS's elder son is increasing....
> tobi now recognize something in naruto's face...can it be the silhouette of his father..?!



No, just no.


----------



## Yozora (Feb 7, 2012)

Whooaaa.. Is this real? an early spoiler?


----------



## BroKage (Feb 7, 2012)

@ Tobi.

Pissing his pants and starting to consider Naruto special. That mothafucka's dead, arc villain'd.


----------



## Coldhands (Feb 7, 2012)

Kishi you are NOT going to make Sasuke final villan


----------



## Klue (Feb 7, 2012)

JuubiSage said:


> Kishi you are NOT going to make Sasuke final villan



Looks that way.

I was hoping Sasuke's revenge story would have ended a long time ago, sparking the return of Team 7 - the new Sannin. It would have been cool to see them go on missions together.

The only mission the three did together was Wave, lol.


----------



## Fruit Monger (Feb 7, 2012)

Sasuke makin' it rain?


----------



## Klue (Feb 7, 2012)

Fruit Monger said:


> Sasuke makin' it rain?



He doesn't possess the skills.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Feb 7, 2012)

Klue said:


> He doesn't possess the skills.


Yeah because he totally didn't do that against Itachi.


----------



## vered (Feb 7, 2012)

pairing shitstorm?


----------



## Klue (Feb 7, 2012)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Yeah because he totally didn't do that against Itachi.



He made it rain dollars?


----------



## Garfield (Feb 7, 2012)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Yeah because he totally didn't do that against Itachi.


I think people would have noticed huge black flames, with so many around.


----------



## Coldhands (Feb 7, 2012)

Yagami1211 said:


> Hinata : ( Naruto-kun ! I always tried to follow you, to catch up to you ... but once this war is over. I won't try to catch up to you anymore.
> Next time I'll be right next to you while I grap your hand and walk with you. Please ... wait for me )



And here we go again


----------



## Tengu (Feb 7, 2012)

NaruHina is confirmed.


----------



## Gunners (Feb 7, 2012)




----------



## Tyrion (Feb 7, 2012)

Double spread of Sasuke? Brings back a certain memory from the Danzou fight


----------



## Klue (Feb 7, 2012)

Let the pairing wars commence.


----------



## Jimnast (Feb 7, 2012)

Whoa the excitement is killing me, it just keeps getting better and better, all we need now is sakura to come in crying and tripping on the floor and kishi will have maxed out on his writing skillz.


----------



## Mayaki (Feb 7, 2012)

> NaruHina is confirmed.


 I WISH I WAS! But .. it gives me some hope. : D


----------



## Frawstbite (Feb 7, 2012)

Naruto, Kakashi, Killer Bee, and Gai will go down in history with that message Inoichi is broadcasting.

Oh and lol @ Hintata.


----------



## Mayaki (Feb 7, 2012)

Fuck I want this chapter! NOW!


----------



## vered (Feb 7, 2012)

yea its definitly going to be Hinata/Naruto


----------



## auem (Feb 7, 2012)

hinata is sure of getting naruto..cool girl cool!..


----------



## Selva (Feb 7, 2012)

oh Kishi you  I sense a great disturbance in the air :WOW


----------



## mayumi (Feb 7, 2012)

oh hinata :LOL

there is still sakura's comments to read at the end. hold on this pairing storm is just starting.


----------



## Klue (Feb 7, 2012)

Hinata probably isn't speaking romantically.


----------



## The Scientist (Feb 7, 2012)

Mayaki said:


> Fuck I want this chapter! NOW!



well seeing as we already have spoilers, we might just get the chapter today.


----------



## Sword Sage (Feb 7, 2012)

Klue said:


> Hinata probably isn't speaking romantically.



Are you sure?


----------



## Yozora (Feb 7, 2012)

Are we reading the same spoiler? why do people assume that Sasuke is Final villain? It looks like to me that Tobi doesn't give a shit about Naruto new power.


----------



## Addy (Feb 7, 2012)

> Hinata : ( Naruto-kun ! I always tried to follow you, to catch up to you ... but once this war is over. I won't try to catch up to you anymore.
> Next time I'll be right next to you while I grap your hand and walk with you. Please ... wait for me )
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hariti (Feb 7, 2012)

Oh God,Hinata...
This week in telegrams is going to be so much fun.


----------



## Kyuubi No Yoko 90 (Feb 7, 2012)

poor hinata, she will be sad when she know that Naruto twin soul is... Kurama ahahah


----------



## Selva (Feb 7, 2012)

Addy said:


> bye hinata. kill her sasuke
> 
> then sakura


And not a single fuck was given that day  do it Kishi


----------



## Klue (Feb 7, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> Are you sure?



Not totally, but there is no need for anyone to get their hopes up believing she is. I really hate pairing crap, but I much rather she ended up with Naruto, but the guy hasn't shown any interest whatsoever.

AAAAAHHHH, what am I doing?


----------



## Fruit Monger (Feb 7, 2012)

Klue said:


> He doesn't possess the skills.



It could obviously be just rain, but it seems totally unrandom (to me).  It could also be done for dramatic effect. 

When it comes to new power-ups (in this case EMS), I'm prepared for anything.  Just sayin'


----------



## auem (Feb 7, 2012)

of course after that confession and sacrifice in pain arc,there was no way that naru-hina won't happen...more quickly kishi resolve this,better....that would ensure sasu-saku and also in the process ensure sasuke will be redeemed.....


----------



## Kuromaku (Feb 7, 2012)

Aw shit.  Does anyone remember which chapters (and their corresponding weeks) caused pairing wank?  I'm thinking of making a chart to predict the next one.



auem said:


> of course after that confession and sacrifice in pain arc,there was no way that naru-hina won't happen...more quickly kishi resolve this,better....*that would ensure sasu-saku and also in the process ensure sasuke will be redeemed*.....



Insane troll logic seeing I?


----------



## ♥Red♥ (Feb 7, 2012)

Damn lol at Hinatas comment ,shitstorm is coming  

lol the best thing what Sasuke could do know is kill Sakura and Hinata ,that would put an end to the shitstorm.Sasuke will come and save the day  thats my boy.


----------



## vered (Feb 7, 2012)

and now she only needs to survive this war.


----------



## Addy (Feb 7, 2012)

where is the part with sasuke?


----------



## Kuromaku (Feb 7, 2012)

Hinata's fucked.  Calling it.  It's the equivalent of bringing out a picture of your wife/fiance.  Now she's hoping for the future.  Practically begging for fate to fuck it all up.

Tobi is F-U-C-K-E-D.  Dude's in denial.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 7, 2012)

I predict 100 hinata threads


and 100 hinata threads next week even though she won't be in the chapter.

I like hinata but why kishi keep bring this up, this isn't how you bring romance into a story. how naruto's parents fell in love was romantic, this is just stalking your prey until they give in.


----------



## Gunners (Feb 7, 2012)

vered said:


> and now she only needs to survive this war.



Yeah, the last time someone promised to hook up with a character after business was taken care of, the object of affection sunk to the depths of the ocean.


----------



## Garfield (Feb 7, 2012)

Will Hinata ever progress beyond Soap Opera style dialogues?


----------



## Deana (Feb 7, 2012)

♥Red♥ said:


> Damn lol at Hinatas comment ,shitstorm is coming
> 
> lol the best thing what Sasuke could do know is kill Sakura and Hinata ,that would put an end to the shitstorm.Sasuke will come and save the day  thats my boy.


Wrong, then the most annoying of them all would still be skipping around(sasuNaru); even if they did get trolled to hell and back last week.   Sasuke would have to die to for final peace to succeed.  
Itachi doo it!


----------



## ZE (Feb 7, 2012)

Hinata vs Sasuke is next. One on One... may the best win.


----------



## Addy (Feb 7, 2012)

sasuke in a hole? 












why in a hole?


----------



## Klue (Feb 7, 2012)

♥Red♥ said:


> Damn lol at Hinatas comment ,shitstorm is coming
> 
> lol the best thing what Sasuke could do know is kill Sakura and Hinata ,that would put an end to the shitstorm.Sasuke will come and save the day  thats my boy.



Dear God-Kishi, let it happen.


----------



## Arles Celes (Feb 7, 2012)

So what is more important: Who will be the FV or which pairing will end up being canon?


----------



## Klue (Feb 7, 2012)

What kind of question is that? On NF, pairing debate owns all things.


----------



## vered (Feb 7, 2012)

Arles Celes said:


> So what is more important: Who will be the FV or which pairing will end up being canon?



what do you think


----------



## Big Bοss (Feb 7, 2012)

So this is just a transition chapter...


----------



## Selva (Feb 7, 2012)

I'm tired of Kishi teasing us with colored and double spreads of Sasuke once every blue moon without him doing anything other than posing!  just let the boy fight anyone already >__> I hope he starts getting some action in the next chapter.


----------



## Deana (Feb 7, 2012)

ZE said:


> Hinata vs Sasuke is next. One on One... may the best win.


Hinata wins by opening her shirt and letting Sasuke see a sight that he will never see if he doesn't reclaim sanity.


----------



## 8 (Feb 7, 2012)

awesome! pairing wars are so entertaining. i'm off to go buy some popcorn.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 7, 2012)

Arles Celes said:


> So what is more important: Who will be the FV or which pairing will end up being canon?



Pairing 

My boy needs to get laid before he can make fun of people for being virgins.


----------



## Selva (Feb 7, 2012)

Deana said:


> Hinata wins by opening her shirt and letting Sasuke see a sight that he will never see if he doesn't reclaim sanity.


Sasuke doesn't care about tittays no matter how huge they are. I thought this is a known fact around here.


----------



## Lews Therin Telamon (Feb 7, 2012)

If Tobi loses the first battle he participates in, I am going to shoot myself.

If Naruto ends up with Sakura instead of Hinata, I am going to shoot Kishi.


----------



## cha-uzu (Feb 7, 2012)

So much Hinata Hate! lol


GO... Hinata!


----------



## Arles Celes (Feb 7, 2012)

vered said:


> what do you think





I'm more curious about the new Rinnegan haxx that Madara must show sooner or later.

And what is Kishi planning to with Sasuke(more one panel appearances in every volume OR attacking Konoha, training his EMS, attacking Kabuto).


----------



## Jad (Feb 7, 2012)

I see the word "Lee" in this chapter, and thats all I needed to get me happy and pumped for this chapter. Anything else is null and void.


----------



## andrea (Feb 7, 2012)

Kishi definitely has something in store for Hinata, that's for sure.


----------



## Nic (Feb 7, 2012)

Wonder how Kishi is going to make this Naruto vs Sasuke fight believable?  Then again Naruto is probably going to hit the bucket after using all this chakra, so him being half dead might make it a fair fight.


----------



## Addy (Feb 7, 2012)

Selva said:


> I'm tired of Kishi teasing us with colored and double spreads of Sasuke once every blue moon without him doing anything other than posing!  just let the boy fight anyone already >__> I hope he starts getting some action in the next chapter.



 next time we see sasuke............ he is taking his sword  ......... only to put it back again


----------



## mayumi (Feb 7, 2012)

hinata bringing in the kiss that naruto wants. sasuke betta hurry. sakura is headed there as well to do things together with naruto .


----------



## Deana (Feb 7, 2012)

Selva said:


> Sasuke doesn't care about tittays no matter how huge they are. I thought this is a known fact around here.


Hence the rest of my comment.


----------



## Klue (Feb 7, 2012)

Nic said:


> Wonder how Kishi is going to make this Naruto vs Sasuke fight believable?  Then again Naruto is probably going to hit the bucket after using all this chakra, so him being half dead might make it a fair fight.



Susanoo can't be beat.


----------



## N120 (Feb 7, 2012)

Hinata is boss, stop dreamin n go get ur man!


----------



## Jad (Feb 7, 2012)

Sasuke vs Lee, round 2, come on people, believe in me. It can happen, just think happy thoughts. Just do it. DO IT PEOPLE! 

None of this Rookies vs Sasuke crap. As if the guy needs more credit.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 7, 2012)

awesome some NaruHina, the Inoichi parts kind of suck.


my prediction


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 7, 2012)

Grαhf said:


> So this is just a transition chapter...



I wouldn't even call it that


----------



## dream (Feb 7, 2012)

So Tobi starts to sweat a bit, I am not pleased at all.

Also, lol Hinata.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 7, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> So Tobi starts to sweat a bit, I am not pleased at all.
> 
> Also, lol Hinata.



tobi having sweat glands is 100% confirmed

their goes my tobi is a robot theory


----------



## Yagami1211 (Feb 7, 2012)

Finished ! Inochi part was tough !


----------



## Arles Celes (Feb 7, 2012)

Nic said:


> Wonder how Kishi is going to make this Naruto vs Sasuke fight believable?  Then again Naruto is probably going to hit the bucket after using all this chakra, so him being half dead might make it a fair fight.



covered his Senju aspect

Naruto said that he will need the Kyuubi chakra to fight Sasuke so it would be weird if he couldn't use any of it when they finall fight.

The only explanation for something like that happening would be if Sasuke owned a weakened Naruto and Tobi captured him afterwards. Then after Naruto would somehow keep his hax(or gain something even better) he and Sasuke finally fight with no handicaps.

So either they do not fight now OR they do fight but TWICE.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 7, 2012)

Lews Therin Telamon said:


> If Tobi loses the first battle he participates in, I am going to shoot myself.
> 
> If Naruto ends up with Sakura instead of Hinata, I am going to shoot Kishi.


he killed Konan.


----------



## ryz (Feb 7, 2012)

Linkdarkside said:


> awesome some NaruHina, the Inoichi parts kind of suck.
> 
> 
> my prediction


WARNING: A LEVEL 8 SHIPPING SHITSTORM DETECTED. ALL NON SHIPPERS, PLEASE EVACUATE TO SAFER GROUNDS.

But I got to concede, this is a point in favour of Naruhina shippers. NaruSaku and NaruSasu better scold their lobbiers!


----------



## mayumi (Feb 7, 2012)

by the way naruino is also cannon


----------



## Big Bοss (Feb 7, 2012)

~Gesy~ said:


> I wouldn't even call it that



How about: waste of chapter?



Yagami1211 said:


> Finished ! Inochi part was tough !



Thanks man.


----------



## Selva (Feb 7, 2012)

I really wonder what the Konoha 11 are capable of doing in that fight. I hope Kishi doesn't disappoint and make something good and believable out of it. I demand more Shino


----------



## Deana (Feb 7, 2012)

LOL, Sai.  Might as well stay in the kitchen if it is raining and you can't use your ink.


----------



## bloodyhawk (Feb 7, 2012)

hmm... what are some of you talking about??? there is no way in hell that sasuke is becoming the final villain. tossing tobi aside just like that is a big mistake. you guys are also forgetting other characters who qualify for that spot. like) edo - madara, kabuto, not to mention the frigging juubi itself.


----------



## Jad (Feb 7, 2012)

Mangetsu been offically offpannelled it seems


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Feb 7, 2012)

Hopefully we'll finally see Sasuke fight in the next couple of chapters.


----------



## Virgofenix (Feb 7, 2012)

So, Uchiha Sasuke vs. Rookie Nine.


----------



## Pretty Good Satan (Feb 7, 2012)

Man, it seems almost like the manga's going to be ending pretty damn soon.  Nartuo's finally allied with Kyuubi, Tobi's defeat is close and the entire shinobi world is going to show up and Sasuke, the final villain, is incoming and the romantic interest is going to make an appearance....  _Damn._


----------



## vered (Feb 7, 2012)

well only hinata gave that romantic thoughts so it seems.


----------



## Recal (Feb 7, 2012)

Double-spread of Sasuke? Kishi, you fucking tease...

Also, Tobi is perspiring. Most significantly, he is underestimating Naruto. That is a death sentence. I know he's a villain and is therefore unequivocally going to get what's coming to him, but I wanted him to last a bit longer. Here's hoping he wipes the sweat from his brow, rolls up his sleeves, realises the danger of dismissing the knowledge of the nine names and gets down to business.


----------



## CA182 (Feb 7, 2012)

...This rain reminds me of the rain Sasuke created before using Kirin.

I sense it's related


----------



## Jad (Feb 7, 2012)

I will say it again. Mangetsu, the supposedly, in my opinion, the strongest Seven Swords Men, off panneled xD


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 7, 2012)

Selva said:


> I really wonder what the Konoha 11 are capable of doing in that fight. I hope Kishi doesn't disappoint and make something good and believable out of it. I demand more Shino



well tobi is outnumbered, unless sasuke is coming to help.


----------



## Klue (Feb 7, 2012)

Did Sasuke arrive on the battlefield with Tobi and Naruto? Is that what the cliffhanger is indicating?


----------



## Mayaki (Feb 7, 2012)

So it begins. Sasuke is here. He's gonna kill Tobi right away for the massacre on the Uchiha-Clan and then Naruto vs Sasuke begins. The crowd will enjoy this clash of giants.

Well I doubt it but it would be kinda cool.


----------



## Selva (Feb 7, 2012)

_Sakura: Naruto, you saved Konoha and now you're trying to save the Shinobi World.
You always always end up in bad situations doing most of the job. but this time whatever you say, I'll be there._

Wait, Sakura has a resolve now? Bout fucking time. I hope she doesn't fail any more than she already did >_>


----------



## Marsala (Feb 7, 2012)

Everyone but Neji shared their thoughts. FAIL, Neji.


----------



## vered (Feb 7, 2012)

so Sasuke vs Naruto starting soon?


----------



## mayumi (Feb 7, 2012)

rookies - just don't die
i hope they come and rescue naruto from whatever trouble he is in atm.



Selva said:


> _Sakura: Naruto, you saved Konoha and now you're trying to save the Shinobi World.
> You always always end up in bad situations doing most of the job. but this time whatever you say, I'll be there._
> 
> Wait, Sakura has a resolve now? Bout fucking time. I hope she doesn't fail any more than she already did >_>



this is her billionth time about her resolve that will melt as soon as she sees sasuke


----------



## ajinko (Feb 7, 2012)

oh yes yes yes. i'm loving all these sasuke teasers. and go get ur man hinata. lol.


----------



## Klue (Feb 7, 2012)

Someone wake me up in a week.


----------



## Big Bοss (Feb 7, 2012)

Klue said:


> Did Sasuke arrive on the battlefield with Tobi and Naruto? Is that what the cliffhanger is indicating?



Seems like it, but what the hell happen with Madara Vs the Kages? off paneled seems to be more plausible with each chapter.


----------



## Klue (Feb 7, 2012)

Grαhf said:


> Seems like it, but what the hell happen with Madara Vs the Kages? off paneled seems to be more plausible with each chapter.



Kishi wouldn't dare.


----------



## Pretty Good Satan (Feb 7, 2012)

Mayaki said:


> So it begins. Sasuke is here. He's gonna kill Tobi right away for the massacre on the Uchiha-Clan and then Naruto vs Sasuke begins. The crowd will enjoy this clash of giants.



That could be true.  Kishi isn't going to show Naruto killing Tobi, so _someone_ has to deliver the killing blow...


----------



## Sword Sage (Feb 7, 2012)

Pretty Good Satan said:


> Man, it seems almost like the manga's going to be ending pretty damn soon.  Nartuo's finally allied with Kyuubi, Tobi's defeat is close and the entire shinobi world is going to show up and Sasuke, the final villain, is incoming and the romantic interest is going to make an appearance....  _Damn._



Not so fast!

Kabuto and Edo Madara are still active. Sasuke is not the final villain and don't get me this Itachi will kill Kabuto to end the Edo Tensai.


----------



## Benzaiten (Feb 7, 2012)

I'm glad we'll be seeing more of Lee and Shino but where the fuck is Neji?


----------



## Frawstbite (Feb 7, 2012)

So, will Sasuke intercept the rookies? Where is this dude going?


----------



## Big Bοss (Feb 7, 2012)

Klue said:


> Kishi wouldn't dare.



I hope you are right because you can't off panel a fight like that...you just can't.


----------



## Qhorin Halfhand (Feb 7, 2012)

So I guess there will be Sasuke vs Rookies.


----------



## Tengu (Feb 7, 2012)

There better be some action in this chapter.


----------



## ryz (Feb 7, 2012)

Selva said:


> Wait, Sakura has a resolve now? Bout fucking time. I hope she doesn't fail any more than she already did >_>


remember the *last* time she had resolve? Kill Sasuke no matter what...yeah, I have no confidence Kishi has any plans for her.


----------



## Sorin (Feb 7, 2012)

> Hinata : Naruto-kun ! I always tried to follow you, to catch up to you ... but once this war is over. I won't try to catch up to you anymore.
> Next time I'll be right next to you while I grap your hand and walk with you. Please ... wait for me.





> Sakura : ( Naruto, you saved Konoha and now you're trying to save the Shinobi World.
> You always always end up in bad situations doing most of the job. but this time whatever you say, I'll be there. And I'm not alone.
> We will fight alongside everyone. )



3,2,1....GO!



> The rain is pouring but the sun can be seen in the clouds.
> Footsteps can be seen on the ground.
> 
> the rain is betting stronger.
> ...



smh


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 7, 2012)

Marsala said:


> Everyone but Neji shared their thoughts. FAIL, Neji.



Neji isn't a member of the "naruto is awesome" fanclub


----------



## Syntaxis (Feb 7, 2012)

Well, that's it. Naruto is going to lose. So many people speaking the world of him, literally, and now he'll fall..


----------



## dream (Feb 7, 2012)

Klue said:


> Kishi wouldn't dare.



I want to believe that he wouldn't do such a thing but I can really see him doing that.


----------



## bloodyhawk (Feb 7, 2012)

i predict kage`s taken out off paneled, and madara to appear and assist tobi


----------



## Divinstrosity (Feb 7, 2012)

I hate Sasuke, but I'm glad he's here.

Someone make sense of that for me.


----------



## auem (Feb 7, 2012)

vered said:


> well only hinata gave that romantic thoughts so it seems.



well..sakura never has had any romantic feeling on naruto...


----------



## Deana (Feb 7, 2012)

If, Sasuke is on the battlefield where Naruto is, I'd say we are going to get trolled and he will shift to the Kage Madara fight.

What will be more awesome is Sasuke shows up in the middle of the Madara/Kage fight and rapes them all.

Sasuke: You guys kicked by ass before but it is round 2 times.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Feb 7, 2012)

Yay Shino says something, love the "And there's no because".

No Zetsu though...

About time everyone was going to arrive, I wonder what Tobi's reaction will be.


----------



## ajinko (Feb 7, 2012)

madara vs. kages off paneled.


----------



## Pretty Good Satan (Feb 7, 2012)

Benzaiten said:


> I'm glad we'll be seeing more of Lee and Shino but where the fuck is Neji?



Shikamaru is listed twice.  The translator probably meant to type Neji, but accidentally typed Shikamaru.  Probably the "head hurts" one.


----------



## Big Bοss (Feb 7, 2012)

Next chapter we switch back to the Madara fight.

Make it happen Kishi.


----------



## Tyrion (Feb 7, 2012)

"Uchiha Sasuke is here"

sounds like the world is gonna end or something. 

Either way, double spread, the entrace must be epic. Hopefully we get to see where he is. Everyone else is in rain but Sasuke is in the cloudy/sun part?


----------



## CA182 (Feb 7, 2012)

Benzaiten said:


> I'm glad we'll be seeing more of Lee and Shino but where the fuck is Neji?



Neji couldn't talk because of realising Naruto was destined to be strong.


----------



## .access timeco. (Feb 7, 2012)

Shikamaru is credited with two lines. Maybe one of them is actually Neji's.


And, wow, Sakura promises to be useful! Now that's something new... except not.


----------



## Frawstbite (Feb 7, 2012)

.access timeco. said:


> And, wow, Sakura promises to be useful! Now that's something new... except not.



Healing is the best thing she can do for them. She's not about to land any blows or use any new jutsu. Especially if Tsunade hasn't yet.


----------



## Lews Therin Telamon (Feb 7, 2012)

Divinstrosity said:


> I hate Sasuke, but I'm glad he's here.
> 
> Someone make sense of that for me.


You _don't_ hate Sasuke; you just want people to think you do.


----------



## Big Bοss (Feb 7, 2012)

Sakura's new resolution is going to last until she sees Sasuke again.


----------



## Selva (Feb 7, 2012)

auem said:


> well..sakura never has had any romantic feeling on naruto...


Not according to some 


ryz said:


> remember the *last* time she had resolve? Kill Sasuke no matter what...yeah, I have no confidence Kishi has any plans for her.


Kishi wouldn't dar... wait, who am I kidding? He doesn't care any more


----------



## Benzaiten (Feb 7, 2012)

Sakura wasn't confined to the kitchen!  I do hope Sakura doesn't crumble like she did in the Kage Summit. God, Kishimoto...if you're going to make her do jackshit then don't bother bringing her out. 



Pretty Good Satan said:


> Shikamaru is listed twice.  The translator probably meant to type Neji, but accidentally typed Shikamaru.  Probably the "head hurts" one.



Hm, you're right! I thought it was the usual Shika-boner Kishi has.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 7, 2012)

Deana said:


> If, Sasuke is on the battlefield where Naruto is, I'd say we are going to get trolled and he will shift to the Kage Madara fight.
> 
> *What will be more awesome is Sasuke shows up in the middle of the Madara/Kage fight and rapes them all.*


----------



## Jad (Feb 7, 2012)

HA!

Lee is the only one that didn't shed any special memory of Naruto. He was like "F**K this, I wanna go over there and kick some a** already."


----------



## Mayaki (Feb 7, 2012)

When the Naruto vs Sasuke battle actually starts this soon there could be a final fight with those two fighting together against the Juubi or something. Or.. Team Seven reunited against the Juubi. "The new generation of top-class shinobi against the evil of their time."


----------



## Sorin (Feb 7, 2012)

Jad said:


> Mangetsu been offically offpannelled it seems



You could've smelled his fodder ass from 100 km away.


----------



## Tyrion (Feb 7, 2012)

Kabuto must be sleeping.


----------



## Blackberry90 (Feb 7, 2012)

Arles Celes said:


> So what is more important: Who will be the FV or which pairing will end up being canon?



Unfortunately pairings seem to be more important.


----------



## Greedy master (Feb 7, 2012)

so sasuke is gonna spawn somewhere but where?


----------



## Addy (Feb 7, 2012)

so we are shifting to the sauske arc before naruto's fight ends


----------



## Coldhands (Feb 7, 2012)

I _really_ hope that the Rookies will do something actually useful to help Naruto against Tobi. This has the potential to be the best fight in the manga thus far.


----------



## bloodyhawk (Feb 7, 2012)

Selva said:


> Kishi wouldn't dar... wait, who am I kidding? He doesn't care any more



lol..... since when did he care to begin with


----------



## Jad (Feb 7, 2012)

Sorin said:


> You could've smelled his fodder ass from 100 km away.



To be fair, the way Kishi introduced and hyped Mangetsu, etc... I think he was going to really play them up, like Kisame level.

Everyone was blindsided, and I'm very surprised he did this to Mangetsu (I assume).

But in Kishi's book, his too fodder to give a special fight lol


----------



## N120 (Feb 7, 2012)

Grαhf said:


> Sakura's new resolution is going to last until she sees Sasuke again.



Ino will tell her to man up.


----------



## Mayaki (Feb 7, 2012)

N120 said:


> Ino will tell her to man up.



And Shikamaru tells her that Sakura is a woman lol.


----------



## ryz (Feb 7, 2012)

Greedy master said:


> so sasuke is gonna spawn somewhere but where?



I think it's Konoha. It's too awesome to ignore. Konoha, all defenceless, to be raped by Sasuke. Also, since the two elders are next on his list. Makes sense, dunnit?


----------



## Addy (Feb 7, 2012)

JuubiSage said:


> I _really_ hope that the Rookies will do something actually useful to help Naruto against Tobi. This has the potential to be the best fight in the manga thus far.



just like kakashi and gai


----------



## Selva (Feb 7, 2012)

bloodyhawk said:


> lol..... since when did he care to begin with


At the beginning of Part II... or so I thought


----------



## Tyrion (Feb 7, 2012)

Greedy master said:


> so sasuke is gonna spawn somewhere but where?



I forgot where the elders were but maybe in Konoha?


----------



## Golden Witch (Feb 7, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Hinata : Naruto-kun ! I always tried to follow you, to catch up to you ... but once this war is over. I won't try to catch up to you anymore.
Next time I'll be right next to you while I grap your hand and walk with you. Please ... wait for me.

Kiba : Since I know you Naruto, you always marked anything. I'll leave the fighting with Madara to you until I get here.

Shino : We're going to support Naruto perfectly. And there's no because.

Shikamaru : That Naruto, he's doing all right. He's Naruto after all. I can't imagine how reckless he'll be but ... Haaa My head already hurts.

Chouji : Naruto's as dumb as I'm fat, I know that but ... I can't say I'm surprised. ( Wait for me, Dumber Naruto ! I'll be there in a flash ! )

Shikamru : He's not the type to think calmly about a plan, I know. ( That's why I'm coming, wait for me Naruto ! I'm on my way )

Ino : Thank you, dad. He transmitted to us Naruto's strong will and fellings. Don't worry dad, we don't let them in vain. )

Tenten : I wonder if Gai-sensei is okay. I wonder if he's protecting Naruto. Kakashi is with them so it should be okay.

Sai : If it wasn't for the heavy rain, I could use my ink summons to go to Naruto ...

Lee : If you have the time to complain, you need to speed up Sai-san.

Sai : Right. ( Is that how a friend feels ? I think I understand clearly now, Naruto. )

Sakura : ( Naruto, you saved Konoha and now you're trying to save the Shinobi World.
You always always end up in bad situations doing most of the job. but this time whatever you say, I'll be there. And I'm not alone.
We will fight alongside everyone. )




No Neji?


----------



## Jad (Feb 7, 2012)

N120 said:


> Ino will tell her to man up.



Ino has her eyes set on someone else I guess. Big, Chunky Hunk of Mr Choji.


----------



## ZE (Feb 7, 2012)

This really feels like a bleach chapter.


----------



## stockholmsyndrome (Feb 7, 2012)

The rookies to the rescue seriously what can they hope to achieve?
This is a insanely high level battle I don't think it's a battle for Chunin level shinobi like the rookies it's more likely they will put Naruto, Bee, Kakashi and Gai in a bad situation with not only figuring out how to kill Tobi but protect the rookies from Tobi's attacks.


----------



## Jad (Feb 7, 2012)

So what's it going to be NF ?

TenTen gets levelled up to be on par with her peers. Or the Rookie's get level'd down to be on TenTen's level ?

It seems Kishimoto wants to show that all the Rookies are the same in level and strength. To my understanding.


----------



## ♥Red♥ (Feb 7, 2012)

I hope Sasuke is going to kill some  Rookies


----------



## Tyrion (Feb 7, 2012)

"his road is not over. The demon is coming to the battlefield."

That about Sasuke?


----------



## Klue (Feb 7, 2012)

Yes! Tobi vs Naruto directly? About fucking time!!! That mask is coming off, bitches!! Oh, thank sweet Lord Buggy-sama.


----------



## Sorin (Feb 7, 2012)

Jad said:


> To be fair, the way Kishi introduced and hyped Mangetsu, etc... I think he was going to really play them up, like Kisame level.
> 
> Everyone was blindsided, and I'm very surprised he did this to Mangetsu (I assume).
> 
> But in Kishi's book, his too fodder to give a special fight lol



When i saw Kakashi raping the 7 *swordsmans* left and right, with a *sword*, i instantly knew they were merely above chunin level, if even that.


----------



## Nic (Feb 7, 2012)

Are previews ever right?

I'm expecting Tobi and Naruto not to fight now. lol


----------



## Jad (Feb 7, 2012)

Sorin said:


> When i saw Kakashi raping the 7 *swordsmans* left and right, with a *sword*, i instantly knew they were merely above chunin level, if even that.



True, didn't think about it that way.


----------



## Addy (Feb 7, 2012)

ZE said:


> This really feels like a bleach chapter.





characters praising the main character and promesing to help him.

dont know what youe talking about. this is not bleach at all


----------



## Tyrion (Feb 7, 2012)

Would be awesome if Kishi just keeps making Sasuke appear at random places with double spreads and the next thing he knows, the war is over and Sasuke hasn't got a battle against anyone


----------



## Klue (Feb 7, 2012)

Sorin said:


> When i saw Kakashi raping the 7 *swordsmans* left and right, with a *sword*, i instantly knew they were merely above chunin level, if even that.



He raped two on panel, one didn't have his sword, the strongest sword.

Doesn't count.


----------



## Big Bοss (Feb 7, 2012)

Hope that preview is true.


----------



## Frawstbite (Feb 7, 2012)

A.Glover92 said:


> Would be awesome if Kishi just keeps making Sasuke appear at random places with double spreads and the next thing he knows, the war is over and Sasuke hasn't got a battle against anyone



LOL Sasuke was looking for some action but never found some.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 7, 2012)

Sakura continuing to say she will do something but never does is pretty  funny


----------



## N120 (Feb 7, 2012)

Mayaki said:


> And Shikamaru tells her that Sakura is a woman lol.



Shikamaru would never lie to a friend, its his nindo


----------



## Addy (Feb 7, 2012)

tobi vs naruto? 

we see sasuke at the end and we have a preview about naruto vs tobi?


----------



## T7 Bateman (Feb 7, 2012)

Can't wait to see Sasuke spread. Looks like Hinata ain't playing no more she gonna get her man lol.


----------



## ♥Red♥ (Feb 7, 2012)

A.Glover92 said:


> Would be awesome if Kishi just keeps making Sasuke appear at random places with double spreads and the next thing he knows, the war is over and Sasuke hasn't got a battle against anyone


Even after a war Sasuke can have battles .


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Feb 7, 2012)

So Sasuke's a demon now?


----------



## Jin-E (Feb 7, 2012)

Looks like Ohana also got tired of the Pokemon battle.


----------



## Klue (Feb 7, 2012)

~Gesy~ said:


> Sakura continuing to say she will do something but never does is pretty  funny



She'll defeat Hinata for Naruto's love; how's that for some action? 




*Grabs popcorn*


----------



## bloodyhawk (Feb 7, 2012)

Klue said:


> Yes! Tobi vs Naruto directly? About fucking time!!! That mask is coming off, bitches!! Oh, thank sweet Lord Buggy-sama.



lol dude: that mask was coming of when he was first introduced, until now. i predict 50 or more chapter till it actually comes off


----------



## Marsala (Feb 7, 2012)

T7 Bateman said:


> Can't wait to see Sasuke spread. Looks like Hinata ain't playing no more she gonna get her man lol.



What is this? Stalk your object of affection until he gives up? What kind of development is this?

Is Naruto going to save Sasuke by stalking him until he... uh... never mind.


----------



## Octavian (Feb 7, 2012)

damn i like the konoha 11 for the most part but if the sauce really made an entry with a lightning crash, then the konoha 11 are about to be babyshaked 

also i have a question. near the start, is tobi afraid because of the rain and  because naruto knows something he doesn't? is the rain sasuke's doing?


----------



## Sorin (Feb 7, 2012)

Jad said:


> True, didn't think about it that way.



Not that i blame you for expecting more from Mangetsu, but i learned that Kishi and hype don't match. 



Klue said:


> He raped two on panel, one didn't have his sword, the strongest sword.
> 
> Doesn't count.



Maybe...what about the other poor saps?


----------



## ZE (Feb 7, 2012)

Addy said:


> characters praising the main character and promesing to help him.
> 
> dont know what youe talking about. this is not bleach at all



I lost count of how many times bleach characters praised Ichigo and promised to help him (from the vizgards to Orihime). In that aspect, it is also very bleach-like. But that wasn't my point... I was talking about the pacing. Almost nothing happened, much like in most bleach chapters.


----------



## Tyrion (Feb 7, 2012)

Octavian said:


> damn i like the konoha 11 for the most part but if the sauce really made an entry with a lightning crash, the the konoha 11 are about to be babyshaked



lightning crash


----------



## Sorin (Feb 7, 2012)

Frawstbite said:


> LOL Sasuke was looking for some action but never found some.



Dude can see in darkness. Maybe day light is his kryptonite now?


----------



## Klue (Feb 7, 2012)

Sorin said:


> Maybe...what about the other poor saps?



Didn't see it, rampage unconfirmed.


----------



## vered (Feb 7, 2012)

so Tobi isnt going to be final villan after all?
its Sasuke?


----------



## ZE (Feb 7, 2012)

Addy said:


> tobi vs naruto?
> 
> we see sasuke at the end and we have a preview about naruto vs tobi?



Not the first time we see Sasuke while Naruto's is fighting Tobi.


----------



## Sorin (Feb 7, 2012)

Klue said:


> Didn't see it, rampage unconfirmed.



Maki soloed them.


----------



## T7 Bateman (Feb 7, 2012)

Marsala said:


> What is this? Stalk your object of affection until he gives up? What kind of development is this?
> 
> Is Naruto going to save Sasuke by stalking him until he... uh... never mind.



She never said she was stalking him but standing beside him. Stalkers usual hang in the back Hinata stop doing that when she went to help Naruto with Pein she ain't playing no more she saw the pink head hugging all up on Naruto after Pein fight. Good for Hinata if she gonna stop playing and do action.


----------



## bloodyhawk (Feb 7, 2012)

vered said:


> so Tobi isnt going to be final villan after all?
> its Sasuke?



NO just no........


----------



## Big Bοss (Feb 7, 2012)

vered said:


> so Tobi isnt going to be final villan after all?
> its Sasuke?



Tobi seems more like it.


----------



## Sword Sage (Feb 7, 2012)

The preview said something about Sasuke and Naruto in that.


----------



## Sword Sage (Feb 7, 2012)

vered said:


> so Tobi isnt going to be final villan after all?
> its Sasuke?



Hold on, Kabuto and Edo Madara are still active.

Itachi is not going to kill Kabuto and there is still mysteries about the Real Madara.


----------



## Sorin (Feb 7, 2012)

Like i said...Sasuke appears, wipes his butt(fangirl/boy bait), does nothing. Rinse and repeat every 10th chapter.


----------



## Big Bοss (Feb 7, 2012)

Madara still needs to show his "true power" so I doubt he is going to die in this arc, unless Itachi ruins everything with his "stopping edo tensei" plan.


----------



## ♥Red♥ (Feb 7, 2012)

Sorin said:


> Like i said...Sasuke appears, wipes his butt(fangirl/boy bait), does nothing. Rinse and repeat every 10th chapter.



This time I'm sure that he will stay a little bit longer since kishi said that this year is going to be Sasukes year.


----------



## Nic (Feb 7, 2012)

Sasuke won't be fv, still can't believe people actually believe that.  The juubi will most likely be it, either that or the Juubi Jin which is still most likely going to be Tobi.


----------



## Sorin (Feb 7, 2012)

The chances of Madara vs 5 kages being off-paneled is so high right now, i don't know whether to laugh or facepalm. :/


----------



## bloodyhawk (Feb 7, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> Hold on, Kabuto and Edo Madara are still active.
> 
> Itachi is not going to kill Kabuto and there is still mysteries about the Real Madara.



you *sir* are my role model from now on


----------



## Neomaster121 (Feb 7, 2012)

i for one hope either naruto's clone or itachi save the konoha rookies


----------



## Octavian (Feb 7, 2012)

and LoL, " the demon has entered the battlefield" when madara and tobi have been showing monstrous strength so far

kishi back to the sauce wanking 

and seriously at this rate, even the itachi v kabuto will be off-panelled.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 7, 2012)

Klue said:


> She'll defeat Hinata for Naruto's love; how's that for some action?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't see why he can't have both once he saves the world.throw kurai into the mix too


----------



## Divinstrosity (Feb 7, 2012)

The way it's looking, Itachi is going to face Kabuto alone. I thought he and Sasuke would link up and fight him together. 

Kabuto, I hope you brought the Petroleum Jelly!


----------



## Tyrion (Feb 7, 2012)

Octavian said:


> and LoL, " the demon has entered the battlefield" when madara and tobi have been showing monstrous strength so far
> 
> kishi back to the sauce wanking



That's probably just Ohana.


----------



## Sorin (Feb 7, 2012)

♥Red♥ said:


> This time I'm sure that he will stay a little bit longer since kishi said that this year is going to be Sasukes year.



Hopefully you're right.


Octavian said:


> and LoL, " the demon has entered the battlefield" when madara and tobi have been showing monstrous strength so far
> 
> kishi back to the sauce wanking



i 'd when i saw that line.


----------



## bloodyhawk (Feb 7, 2012)

Sorin said:


> The chances of Madara vs 5 kages being off-paneled is so high right now, i don't know whether to laugh or facepalm. :/



lol why not do both??? there problem solved


----------



## Sword Sage (Feb 7, 2012)

Octavian said:


> and LoL, " the demon has entered the battlefield" when madara and tobi have been showing monstrous strength so far
> 
> kishi back to the sauce wanking



I think its referring to Sasuke.

Also here is the google translation of the preview



> Torikobare was.
> 
> I notice there is only next week before Naruto and Trichoderma.
> 
> ...


----------



## stockholmsyndrome (Feb 7, 2012)

♥Red♥ said:


> This time I'm sure that he will stay a little bit longer since kishi said that this year is going to be Sasukes year.



Where was that said?


----------



## auem (Feb 7, 2012)

♥Red♥ said:


> This time I'm sure that he will stay a little bit longer since kishi said that this year is going to be Sasukes year.



i still believe sasuke will appear sporadically,albeit a little more frequent...but that' it...


----------



## Addy (Feb 7, 2012)

Octavian said:


> and LoL, " the demon has entered the battlefield" when madara and tobi have been showing monstrous strength so far
> 
> kishi back to the sauce wanking



sasuke "prepare your anus "

rookie "lol kishi won't kill us. naruto will come in and save us and some shit "

kishi "oh really "

rookie ""

sasuke "............ prepare your anus "


----------



## Tyrion (Feb 7, 2012)

I thought this year is Kakashi's year


----------



## Klue (Feb 7, 2012)

A.Glover92 said:


> I thought this year is Kakashi's year



He said he would write about Kakashi and Sasuke. Can't remember which one he stated he would write about first.


----------



## Pretty Good Satan (Feb 7, 2012)

So, I think we're going to switch back to Itachi/Kages soon.  The fight with Madara's going to be interwoven with Itachi's efforts to dispel Edo Tensei...


----------



## Octavian (Feb 7, 2012)

Sorin said:


> The chances of Madara vs 5 kages being off-paneled is so high right now, i don't know whether to laugh or facepalm. :/



epic lolz indeed. the funniest part was the panel showing tsuande with a determined face heading to face madara, only for her to resort to healing. and now even that gets off-panelled


----------



## Nic (Feb 7, 2012)

Divinstrosity said:


> The way it's looking, Itachi is going to face Kabuto alone.* I thought he and Sasuke would link up and fight him together. *
> 
> Kabuto, I hope you brought the Petroleum Jelly!



  How does that make the slightest of sense considering Sasuke's mindset right now?


----------



## T7 Bateman (Feb 7, 2012)

stockholmsyndrome said:


> Where was that said?


Kishi didn't say that he said he was writing some Kakashi, Sasuke and Naruto but he did say when asked about Sakura that he forgot about her lol.


----------



## Octavian (Feb 7, 2012)

A.Glover92 said:


> I thought this year is Kakashi's year



kakashi will off-panel ramapage tobi while naruto faces the "demon" sasuke


----------



## ♥Red♥ (Feb 7, 2012)

Klue said:


> He said he would write about Kakashi and Sasuke. Can't remember which one he stated he would write about first.



It's obvious that he meant to write about Sasuke at first ,after the new spoilers.


----------



## Klue (Feb 7, 2012)

Nic said:


> How does that make the slightest of sense considering Sasuke's mindset right now?



Why wouldn't he help Itachi take out Kabuto?


----------



## Sorin (Feb 7, 2012)

bloodyhawk said:


> lol why not do both??? there problem solved



Nah...i'll probably laugh. No reason to facepalm for that.


----------



## Nic (Feb 7, 2012)

Seems like it's always Kakashi and Sasuke's year according to kishi.


----------



## Mayaki (Feb 7, 2012)

inb4 kabuto beating itachi, taking his body over and be the final villain ..


----------



## Federer (Feb 7, 2012)

Sasuke makes it rain on them hoes? 

Lots of talk this chapter, still no Meteordara.


----------



## Frawstbite (Feb 7, 2012)

I bet Sasuke is literally walking to the battlefield. Not jogging, not running, not sprinting, not even brisk walking. He is just walking.


----------



## Sorin (Feb 7, 2012)

Octavian said:


> epic lolz indeed. the funniest part was the panel showing tsuande with a determined face heading to face madara, only for her to resort to healing. and now even that gets off-panelled



Kishi and his hype...


----------



## Sword Sage (Feb 7, 2012)

Remember killing Kabuto won't dispel the Edo Tensai, I'm sure Kabuto has something special that he was saving just for Sasuke but now he will use it against Itachi. Kabuto would likely slip away and take Edo Madara with him.


----------



## Nic (Feb 7, 2012)

I find it funny how Kishis has to reintroduce Sasuke ever 10-15 chapters in the ending panel to let people know he still exists.


----------



## bloodyhawk (Feb 7, 2012)

man i knew i shouldn't have read the spoilers now because of that my excitement for this chapter drooped dramatically


----------



## Tyrion (Feb 7, 2012)

Frawstbite said:


> I bet Sasuke is literally walking to the battlefield. Not jogging, not running, not sprinting, not even brisk walking. He is just walking.



Now he's walked a further 5 minutes north to a tree from where he was before cutting that hideout


----------



## B.o.t.i (Feb 7, 2012)

vered said:


> so Tobi isnt going to be final villan after all?
> its Sasuke?



I think its kabuto its starting to make sense.

Kabuto  said he wanted to unlock ''rikudou's mind'' find the truth about the six paths ninjutsu and had found something need to find that chapter to be sure.

Tobi's just a wannabe fake self proclaimed rikudou he does'nt poses the powers to create (naruto does)he probably cannot form juubi.

He has no clue about the bijuu for starters.All he did was be able to use rin'negan using uchiha eyeball steal method.But he does'nt seem to have the knowledge which is what kabuto is trying to get.

Lets face it naruto & kabuto's been the star in this arc.Kabuto's edo's and making edo madara stronger made this arc tobi's has offered very little.


----------



## ♥Red♥ (Feb 7, 2012)

Frawstbite said:


> I bet Sasuke is literally walking to the battlefield. Not jogging, not running, not sprinting, not even brisk walking. He is just walking.



Sasuke is too cool to hurry ,he will walk relaxed as if he is going to the bathroom to brush his teeth .


----------



## Yagami1211 (Feb 7, 2012)

Octavian said:


> kakashi will off-panel ramapage tobi while naruto faces the "demon" sasuke



Hey guys, The Pain Arc was Kakashi's year.
Even it's been different since what he planned, don't act like every year after this one is still Kakashi's year.


----------



## Leon (Feb 7, 2012)

Oh shit, I can feel the Rookies vs Sasuke coming up.


----------



## Addy (Feb 7, 2012)

sasuke makes the chapter wet


----------



## ♥Red♥ (Feb 7, 2012)

Addy said:


> sasuke makes me wet




Oh you naughty boy .


----------



## Tyrion (Feb 7, 2012)

Lightning crash Sasuke


----------



## Addy (Feb 7, 2012)

rookie are in different areas so them fighting sasuke is unlikely. 

also, no itachi and no madara............... kishi is just making it even more clear that itachi + kages vs madara + kabuto + tsukage


----------



## Sasukethe7thHokage (Feb 7, 2012)

well nothing good happened except for sasuke coming back.... ok thats cool i guess


----------



## Fireball (Feb 7, 2012)

Yagami1211 said:


> The road he walks on is not over. The demon is coming to the battlefield.
> 
> END



Let the bodies hit the floor.


----------



## Sword Sage (Feb 7, 2012)

I think its more likely that Naruto vs Sasuke will come up next since there is raining in that area. Plus Toad Sage said that Naruto will be fighting a boy with power in his eyes.


----------



## Addy (Feb 7, 2012)

how to read this chapter:

1- lol at tobi.
2- filler.
3- sasuke


----------



## Divinstrosity (Feb 7, 2012)

B.o.t.i said:


> I think its kabuto its starting to make sense.
> 
> Kabuto  said he wanted to unlock ''rikudou's mind'' find the truth about the six paths ninjutsu and had found something need to find that chapter to be sure.
> 
> ...



Remember you thought Pain was the FV? You laughed at our Uchiha tardism because it was 'obvious' Pain was the final villain.

Just sayin'.


----------



## bloodyhawk (Feb 7, 2012)

♥Red♥ said:


> Oh you naughty boy .



ehh........ he might be a girl actually after that statement i am positive


----------



## Blaze (Feb 7, 2012)

Yagami1211 said:


> The rain is pouring but the sun can be seen in the clouds.
> Footsteps can be seen on the ground.
> 
> the rain is getting stronger.
> ...


Fuck yes Sasuke's back.
Can't wait to see the last page.


Tobi man your a disappointment.


----------



## ZE (Feb 7, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> I think its more likely that Naruto vs Sasuke will come up next since there is raining in that area. Plus Toad Sage said that Naruto will be fighting a boy with power in his eyes.



How many times are you going to repeat yourself with that? We get it. You want Naruto to fight Sasuke right now...


----------



## lathia (Feb 7, 2012)

Addy said:


> how to read this chapter:
> 
> 1- lol at tobi.
> 2- filler.
> 3- sasuke



Want to bet there will be 1 page per rookie with flashbacks? Damn fillers...


----------



## Addy (Feb 7, 2012)

bloodyhawk said:


> ehh........ he might be a girl actually after that statement i am positive



i wanna see my manboobs?


----------



## Lews Therin Telamon (Feb 7, 2012)

Fireball said:


> Let the bodies hit the floor.


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ew3--XVFioU[/YOUTUBE]

Go Sasuke. Slaughter all Senju scum.


----------



## Coldhands (Feb 7, 2012)

This is probably just another one of Kishi's random "wild Sasuke appears" moments where he shows few cool panels of Sasuke and then we don't hear anything about him in 10 chapters


----------



## Fay (Feb 7, 2012)

vered said:


> so Tobi isnt going to be final villan after all?
> its Sasuke?


Jup, Sauce is final villain. It's been heading this way for a while now 



Selva said:


> Wait, Sakura has a resolve now? Bout fucking time. I hope she doesn't fail any more than she already did >_>



Yes, she will finally make a big step forward. I expect a lot from her upcoming chapters :33.

Kishi seems to be setting Sasuke up for some dramatic action, can't wait :ho! I'm glad there's no hair cutting involved .


----------



## ZE (Feb 7, 2012)

Divinstrosity said:


> Remember you thought Pain was the FV? You laughed at our Uchiha tardism because it was 'obvious' Pain was the final villain.
> 
> Just sayin'.



I remember hearing how Pain couldn't be the final villain because the rinnegan was filler.


----------



## Addy (Feb 7, 2012)

JuubiSage said:


> This is probably just another one of Kishi's random "wild Sasuke appears" moments where he shows few cool panels of Sasuke and then we don't hear anything about him in 10 chapters



i bet he just took 5 steps from the hideout he was in


----------



## Octavian (Feb 7, 2012)

B.o.t.i said:


> I think its kabuto its starting to make sense.
> 
> Kabuto  said he wanted to unlock ''rikudou's mind'' find the truth about the six paths ninjutsu and had found something need to find that chapter to be sure.
> 
> ...



nah kabuto is incompetent. his edos failed except for madara. tobi was overwhelming kage lvl ninjas until naruto received a monstrous power up and pushed him back. but tobi still has the gedo mazou...


----------



## Narutaru (Feb 7, 2012)

Tobi getting that itch to run. I feel like the whole rookie/situation update could have been done during the Naruto/Tobi fight if it's going to be going back to it right after this chapter. We need the useless Sasuke panel that has updated the same thing three times now.


----------



## Coldhands (Feb 7, 2012)

Addy said:


> i bet he just took 5 steps from the hideout he was in



It'll take him a solid few hundred chapters to finally arrive at Konoha


----------



## Fay (Feb 7, 2012)

Octavian said:


> nah kabuto is incompetent. his edos failed except for madara. tobi was overwhelming kage lvl ninjas until naruto received a monstrous power up and pushed him back. but tobi still has the gedo mazou...



I don't think Kabuto is incompetent but I think he will be defeated by Itachi and/or Sakura (because she is to surpass al medics). 
So that leaves Sasuke as the final villain, which also makes sense because he is to surpass all Uchiha.


----------



## Thor (Feb 7, 2012)

I hope Sasuke faces all the Rookies.


----------



## FearTear (Feb 7, 2012)

> Chouji : Naruto's as dumb *as I'm fat*, I know that but ... I can't say I'm surprised. ( Wait for me, Dumber Naruto ! I'll be there in a flash ! )



What does that mean? Don't tell me Chouji already regained his weight in one night


----------



## Addy (Feb 7, 2012)

JuubiSage said:


> It'll take him a solid few hundred chapters to finally arrive at Konoha



it took allot of his strength to get out of the hide out....... it was made out of rock


----------



## Lews Therin Telamon (Feb 7, 2012)

Thor said:


> I hope Sasuke faces all the Rookies.


And kills them (except for Hinata).


----------



## Neomaster121 (Feb 7, 2012)

FearTear said:


> What does that mean? Don't tell me Chouji already regained his weight in one night



thats what happens when 1 night in manga is a few months in real world


----------



## Mayaki (Feb 7, 2012)

No Chouji does not consider hisself as fat, therefore he meant that Naruto is not stupid


----------



## Divinstrosity (Feb 7, 2012)

ZE said:


> I remember hearing how Pain couldn't be the final villain because the rinnegan was filler.



The Rinnegan def. isn't filler, and Pain def. wasn't the FV. 

That guy B.o.t.i just ALWAYS acts like Uchiha fans are stupid and have no clue of what they're talking about. Obviously we're not always wrong.


----------



## Golden Witch (Feb 7, 2012)

FearTear said:


> What does that mean? Don't tell me Chouji already regained his weight in one night



Ichiraku must be making a damn living....


----------



## Octavian (Feb 7, 2012)

IMO, the idea of a sauce v konoha 11 will distort power levels. kishi can't have sauce one shotting them (maybe he will? ) so kishi will likely inflate the power of the konoha 11.last thing i wanna see is for all of these rookies to be elite jounin/ low-mid kage lvl


----------



## Tony Lou (Feb 7, 2012)

Divinstrosity said:


> Remember you thought Pain was the FV? You laughed at our Uchiha tardism because it was 'obvious' Pain was the final villain.
> 
> Just sayin'.



That was different. Pain was powerful enough to look like a FV, but he wasn't very connected to the story, so he could be easily killed off as any other villain.

Tobi is behind the manga's two major events, Kyuubi's attack 16 years ago and the Uchiha massacre.


----------



## Arles Celes (Feb 7, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> I think its more likely that Naruto vs Sasuke will come up next since there is raining in that area. Plus Toad Sage said that Naruto will be fighting a boy with power in his eyes.



Wow...you are the ultimate Sasuketard dude


----------



## Nic (Feb 7, 2012)

Fay still living in fantasy land where Sasuke is FV. 







should be funny to see Sasuke mop the floor with the rookies though. lol


----------



## Leptirica (Feb 7, 2012)

There's Sasuke, yet I'm more exited about the rookies joining Naruto. O_o


....Doctor it is, then.


----------



## Octavian (Feb 7, 2012)

Luiz said:


> That was different. Pain was powerful enough to look like a FV, but he wasn't very connected to the story, so he could be easily killed off as any other villain.
> 
> Tobi is behind the manga's two major events, Kyuubi's attack 16 years ago and the Uchiha massacre.



this^. tobi is more relevant to the plot than kabuto ever will be. naruto has to resolve the events of the night from 16 years ago before he engages sauce in the final showdown. and us readers need to know the truth about the massacre but i feel like that will come from an itachi flashback


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 7, 2012)

Looks like the only thing I accurately predicted was Tobi grabbing his war fan to enter the fight. I hope there is a nice panel for that scene.

I like rainy battlefields.  This seems to be a nice transitory chapter.



Jad said:


> I will say it again. Mangetsu, the supposedly, in my opinion, the strongest Seven Swords Men, off panneled xD



I don't think he "supposedly" was, he was described as the strongest for mastering the 7 swords plus was the one that carried them all in a scroll.

EDIT: Just realized that all those KCM Naruto clones must've already been dispelled if all of the Rookies are heading towards Naruto's locaton to help him. Looks like Kishi skipped the part where he recieves the clones's experience and mental strain which tires him.

This also means that the White Zetsus have been completely annihilated.


----------



## Kαrin (Feb 7, 2012)

Hinata: "I don't care if you ignore my confession, I own you".


----------



## Guiness (Feb 7, 2012)

I FUCKING KNEW IT!!!

Rain and Lightning.

Sasuke appearing.

I knew Kishi wouldn't let me down!

Soon, the Sauce will enter the field and smother the commoners with bolts of hatred and terror. 

Its almost exactly how I predicted he would appear. I was more-so thinking at a moment where Naruto is about to lose or win, and BAM! Sasuke comes crashing down in a lightning strike intervening.

Anyway, can't wait for him to enter battle


----------



## Jin-E (Feb 7, 2012)

Octavian said:


> IMO, the idea of a sauce v konoha 11 will distort power levels. kishi can't have sauce one shotting them (maybe he will? ) so kishi will likely inflate the power of the konoha 11.last thing i wanna see is for all of these rookies to be elite jounin/ low-mid kage lvl



11 High Chuunin/Jounin fighters from a tight knit group could cause problems for a Kage level fighter such as Sasuke, even though his victory would be a foregone conclusion


----------



## Tony Lou (Feb 7, 2012)

I just wanted to quote this guy's post here.



Sutol said:


> If it weren't for those 3 random appearances (515, 553, 567), which aren't worthy of consideration, next 24th of March would mark Sasuke's 2 year disappearance.
> 
> Two years.


----------



## Addy (Feb 7, 2012)

SO ROMANTIC :3


----------



## Benzaiten (Feb 7, 2012)

Is this rain to remind us of the VotE fight?


----------



## Golden Witch (Feb 7, 2012)

Addy said:


> SO ROMANTIC :3



Uhhhh.


----------



## Talis (Feb 7, 2012)

Why do i sense Sasuke vs Rookies...
And if not what will they do against Tobi, and why the rookies?
Maybe they will play a role on the Tobi's revealment?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Feb 7, 2012)

Luiz said:


> I just wanted to quote this guy's post here.



Side character turning I ?


----------



## Louchan (Feb 7, 2012)

Addy said:


> SO ROMANTIC :3


That's... the most un-valentine-ish picture I've ever seen in my entire life.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Feb 7, 2012)

ok so the rookies are gonna do what exactly now?


----------



## Octavian (Feb 7, 2012)

Jin-E said:


> 11 High Chuunin/Jounin fighters from a tight knit group could cause problems for a Kage level fighter such as Sasuke, even though his victory would be a foregone conclusion



no doubt the rookies would cause problem to a kage level fighter. but at this point, naruto (and sauce) are beyond that level as we saw in the last 3-4 chapters. so it will be hard for kishi to pull this off but it should be interesting to watch.


----------



## Sorin (Feb 7, 2012)

what the hell is that picture? Naruto shitting chocolate?


----------



## B.o.t.i (Feb 7, 2012)

Divinstrosity said:


> Remember you thought Pain was the FV? You laughed at our Uchiha tardism because it was 'obvious' Pain was the final villain.
> 
> Just sayin'.



Yeah true.He's fighting whilst kabuto is taking a shit.

looking at it pain and tobi mask thingy/hidden identity should of been one character.Tenzou and sai should of been one character ,root should of got explore,danzou's claiming hokage seat shoud of been more epic with konoha civil war whilst in destruction state but didnt happen.

Regardless of tardism kabuto aint the one sweating fighting the main character.

As a villain fighting naruto directly puts you at deaths door


----------



## Addy (Feb 7, 2012)

Scarlet Plague said:


> Uhhhh.



last post in the poiler thread says that this is a valentine themed cover 


> NARUTO 2012 velentine theme PICTURE



holding a kunai in your mouth on your knees is valentine related


----------



## Octavian (Feb 7, 2012)

Benzaiten said:


> Is this rain to remind us of the VotE fight?



no its to remind us of neo v agent smith final fight


----------



## Louchan (Feb 7, 2012)

Sorin said:


> what the hell is that picture?


A good example of failed perspective... that or a bad attempt at doing the fisheye lens effect.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Feb 7, 2012)

Kαrin said:


> Hinata: "I don't care if you ignore my confession, I own you".



oh no, hinata is turning into a psycho, run naruto, run


----------



## Renyou (Feb 7, 2012)

Looks like Tobi is finally realizing the deep shit he's gotten himself into. And I hope Sasuke does cause as much damage as possible, this war has been too one-sided so far.


----------



## Benzaiten (Feb 7, 2012)

Addy said:


> last post in the poiler thread says that this is a valentine themed cover
> 
> 
> holding a kunai in your mouth on your four knees is valentine related



How the hell is that valentine related? 

EDIT: OH SHIT
He seems to be standing on chocolate bars. That must be it


----------



## Louchan (Feb 7, 2012)

Blackfeather Dragon said:


> oh no, hinata is turning into a psycho, run naruto, run


Shy girl turns yandere...  Not the first time it's happened. Could be interesting.


----------



## Taijukage (Feb 7, 2012)

> Sakura : ( Naruto, you saved Konoha and now you're trying to save the Shinobi World.
> You always always end up in bad situations doing most of the job. but this time whatever you say, I'll be there. And I'm not alone.
> We will fight alongside everyone. )


 d'aww...finally after like 10 trillion chapters, she returns, and restores hope we will see her kick some ass (or at least fight. possibly sasuke). 
and so much for "i cant do anything". sakura's been reversing that whole sentence in this war. healing hundreds, getting no sleep, oneshotting zetsu that shino and hinata and the other rookies struggled against (even though they werent surprise attacks), fighting alongside a naruto clone. and even discovering zetsu's secrets which effectively saved many more.


----------



## ?Sasuke?2 (Feb 7, 2012)

but the most important question is why that pics was posted in the ST?


----------



## Jesus (Feb 7, 2012)

Valentine... what? Maybe we are supposed to see some sexual innuendo in that pictur...



Addy said:


> holding a kunai in your mouth on your four knees is valentine related


----------



## Octavian (Feb 7, 2012)

Taijukage said:


> d'aww...finally after like 10 trillion chapters, she returns, and restores hope we will see her kick some ass (or at least fight. possibly sasuke).



she couldn't kill a half-dead half-blind sasuke suffering from MS backlash while having the drop on him last time.


----------



## Tony Lou (Feb 7, 2012)

Renyou said:


> Looks like Tobi is finally realizing the deep shit he's gotten himself into. And I hope Sasuke does cause as much damage as possible, this war has been too one-sided so far.



Named characters have plot shield, but nobody said he can't kill a ton of fodders.



Octavian said:


> she couldn't kill a half-dead half-blind sasuke suffering from MS backlash while having the drop on him last time.



That's literally what happened to Sakura.


----------



## BlinkST (Feb 7, 2012)

Fucking people posting shit in the spoiler thread got me thinking the chapter is out when whump whump whump false alarm


----------



## Frawstbite (Feb 7, 2012)

Benzaiten said:


> How the hell is that valentine related?
> 
> EDIT: OH SHIT
> Is he standing on chocolate bars? So that was it?



Damn, he said he could not write well for women or something.

That pic doesn't help. 



Octavian said:


> she couldn't kill a half-dead half-blind sasuke suffering from MS backlash while having the drop on him last time.



You just made me realize how advantageous that situation was and she still couldn't do it.


----------



## ThunderRaikage (Feb 7, 2012)

i think that rain and lightning are caused by madara fan


----------



## Easley (Feb 7, 2012)

I guess Tobi's mask will break _conveniently_ when all the reinforcements arrive to witness it. The more the merrier. Their shocked expressions and WTF comments should be entertaining. Well, assuming the mask's purpose is to hide his identity - it's possible that Tobi is literally a nobody. Not the most satisfying outcome but what can Kishi do really. He's delayed the reveal so long that an asspull might be the only way to surprise anyone.


----------



## bearzerger (Feb 7, 2012)

No wonder there are spoilers on a tuesday. Ohana saw Sasuke XD

That said, I'm going to ask if there's anyone who still thinks at this point that Tobi is going to win this? Now that Tobi has lost his cool and some 10k shinobi reinforcements are about to drop in on him the best Tobi can hope for is running away severely injured when he realizes his he can no longer win only to get killed by either Zetsu or Kabuto.


----------



## Iamacloud (Feb 7, 2012)

<3 determined Hinata.

Looks like Naruto's "you're strong" acknowledgement worked wonders.


----------



## Sorin (Feb 7, 2012)

Louchan said:


> A good example of failed perspective... that or a bad attempt at doing the fisheye lens effect.



Probably one of Kishi's fisheye style drawings.


----------



## Raidoton (Feb 7, 2012)

It's... it's just a calendar pic  Is this forum getting dumber..?


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Feb 7, 2012)

Louchan said:


> Shy girl turns yandere...  Not the first time it's happened. Could be interesting.



very much so, I always thought there was more to hinata than what met the eye, and maybe is because I read that manga with that psycho chick and the cellphones that tell you the future.


----------



## Louchan (Feb 7, 2012)

Frawstbite said:


> Damn, he said he could not write well for women or something.
> 
> That pic doesn't help.


Well, he did draw that very cute picture of a winged Sakura holding a chocolate shuriken a long, long time ago.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 7, 2012)

so Sasuke now the demon of the hidden leaf.


----------



## Tony Lou (Feb 7, 2012)

bearzerger said:


> No wonder there are spoilers on a tuesday. Ohana saw Sasuke XD



I wonder if this could be yet another useless random appearance while he remains away from the story for another twenty chapters.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Feb 7, 2012)

bearzerger said:


> No wonder there are spoilers on a tuesday. Ohana saw Sasuke XD
> 
> That said, I'm going to ask if there's anyone who still thinks at this point that Tobi is going to win this? Now that Tobi has lost his cool and some 10k shinobi reinforcements are imminent the best Tobi can hope for is running away severely injured when he realizes his he can no longer win only to get killed by either Zetsu or Kabuto.



damn I'm still hoping he gets bee out this so we can see jiuuby


----------



## Addy (Feb 7, 2012)

Benzaiten said:


> How the hell is that valentine related?
> 
> EDIT: OH SHIT
> He seems to be standing on chocolate bars. That must be it


let me explain with an example. let's say your a woman. you have been feeling lonely for the past few years. you dated many guys but it couldn't go beyond the second date. christmas passes by and you have no one to hug you. but one day you open the door. you think no one is waiting for you but...... BEHOLD, A GUY WITH A DELDO KUNAI IN HIS MOUTH WITH A "IM GONNA RAPE YOU FACE".

so romantic


----------



## BlinkST (Feb 7, 2012)

Flavor text es no canon.


----------



## Sorin (Feb 7, 2012)

lol demon.Is that Ohana or Kishimoto jizzing there?


----------



## Fay (Feb 7, 2012)

ThunderRaikage said:


> i think that rain and lightning are caused by madara fan



No I think it's caused by Sasuke. It starts to rain when he walks and when we see him it rains harder and there is also lightning. 

Also that valentine pic is just a calendar page...


----------



## Ukoku (Feb 7, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> It's... it's just a calendar pic  Is this forum getting dumber..?



I doubt that's possible.


----------



## Addy (Feb 7, 2012)

maybe itachi talked to hinata to convince her to just go for it? 

and then sasuke kills her


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Feb 7, 2012)

Sorin said:


> lol demon.Is that Ohana or Kishimoto jizzing there?



ohana is female right? because if then I prefer ohana


----------



## Klue (Feb 7, 2012)

bearzerger said:


> No wonder there are spoilers on a tuesday. Ohana saw Sasuke XD
> 
> That said, I'm going to ask if there's anyone who still thinks at this point that Tobi is going to win this? Now that Tobi has lost his cool and some 10k shinobi reinforcements are about to drop in on him the best Tobi can hope for is running away severely injured when he realizes his he can no longer win only to get killed by either Zetsu or Kabuto.



Still feel the same way as I did before, Tobi will either lose or Jikukan himself away. I'm leaning towards a flat out loss though. If he falls, I pray that Itachi doesn't force Kabuto to end Edo Tensei. Sasuke and Kabuto will be the only villains that remain.

And oh, Zetsu.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Feb 7, 2012)

Ukoku said:


> I doubt that's possible.



is that super sentai?


----------



## Golden Witch (Feb 7, 2012)

Louchan said:


> Shy girl turns yandere...  Not the first time it's happened. Could be interesting.





Only if she turns into this kind of yandere.

[YOUTUBE]7eOHhg4WwCo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Benzaiten (Feb 7, 2012)

Louchan said:


> Well, he did draw that very cute picture of a winged Sakura holding a chocolate shuriken a long, long time ago.



He did? Where? 



Addy said:


> let me explain with an example. let's say your a woman. you have been feeling lonely for the past few years. you dated many guys but it couldn't go beyond the second date. christmas passes by and you have no one to hug you. but one day you open the door. you think no one is waiting for you but...... BEHOLD, A GUY WITH A DELDO KUNAI IN HIS MOUTH WITH A "IM GONNA RAPE YOU FACE".
> 
> so romantic



He's definitely a keeper!


----------



## Mayaki (Feb 7, 2012)

If Sasuke kills Hinata I will step right into the Manga and eat Sasuke alive. .. believe it


----------



## Sorin (Feb 7, 2012)

Blackfeather Dragon said:


> ohana is female right? because if then I prefer ohana



Yeah she's a sauce tard.


----------



## Taijukage (Feb 7, 2012)

> she couldn't kill a half-dead half-blind sasuke suffering from MS backlash while having the drop on him last time.


more like wouldnt. she loves him remember? if you were in the same situation could you stab the person you have lingering love for in cold blood? 



> You just made me realize how advantageous that situation was and she still couldn't do it


it really doesnt matter how weak sasuke was. the weaker he was, the more cold blooded sakura would be for murdering him. and thats just not her. even if she tried convincing herself she could kill him in order to spare kakashi and naruto the burden. 

so sasukes a demon now? hmm given the rookie hype, i sense him running into them and then tobi retreats from fighting bee/kakashi/gai to watch naruto fight him. that or he meets kabuto and itachi.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Feb 7, 2012)

Scarlet Plague said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



this is the manga I was talking about anyways it would be pretty good to see this happening


----------



## Ukoku (Feb 7, 2012)

Blackfeather Dragon said:


> is that super sentai?



Yep. Go-Busters


----------



## Louchan (Feb 7, 2012)

Scarlet Plague said:


> Only if she turns into this kind of yandere.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]7eOHhg4WwCo[/YOUTUBE]


OH YES.  DAT YUNO.


----------



## auem (Feb 7, 2012)

bearzerger said:


> No wonder there are spoilers on a tuesday. Ohana saw Sasuke XD
> 
> That said, I'm going to ask if there's anyone who still thinks at this point that Tobi is going to win this? Now that Tobi has lost his cool and some 10k shinobi reinforcements are about to drop in on him the best Tobi can hope for is running away severely injured when he realizes his he can no longer win only to get killed by either Zetsu or Kabuto.



i think the fight will converge with edo madara-kage battle somehow...a grand battle field with everybody who matters being present...only that way i can see tobi survive somehow/merged with madara or whatsoever escape plotline..


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Feb 7, 2012)

Sorin said:


> Yeah she's a sauce tard.


good, then I have no problems my good sir  


Ukoku said:


> Yep. Go-Busters



sooooooooo watching it


----------



## mayumi (Feb 7, 2012)

so sasuke  = juubi confirmed LOL


----------



## Louchan (Feb 7, 2012)

Benzaiten said:


> He did? Where?
> 
> 
> 
> He's definitely a keeper!


It was in a collage on the Shonen Jump cover some year... not sure when.
Here it is anyway. 

So yeah, Kishi can definitely draw cutesy stuff... or at least could.


----------



## bearzerger (Feb 7, 2012)

Sorin said:


> lol demon.Is that Ohana or Kishimoto jizzing there?



It's probably just Kishi's way of appeasing the Sasuke fandom. He puts some random Sasuke appearance in the manga every so many chapters and the Uchiha fandom is kept doped up and happy.


----------



## Octavian (Feb 7, 2012)

Taijukage said:


> more like wouldnt. she loves him remember? if you were in the same situation could you stab the person you have lingering love for in cold blood?
> 
> it really doesnt matter how weak sasuke was. the weaker he was, the more cold blooded sakura would be for murdering him. and thats just not her. even if she tried convincing herself she could kill him in order to spare kakashi and naruto the burden.
> 
> so sasukes a demon now? hmm given the rookie hype, i sense him running into them and then tobi retreats from fighting bee/kakashi/gai to watch naruto fight him. that or he meets kabuto and itachi.



lol sauce already tried to hit sakura with chidori before that and she only lived because kakashi intervened. its more about getting rid of a nuisance while having the overwhelming advantage than murdering in cold blood.

and also, they're ninjas. they're supposed to murder in cold blood lol


----------



## Addy (Feb 7, 2012)

to all the sasuke haters, will you like sasuke if he kills hinata and or sakura?


----------



## Renyou (Feb 7, 2012)

Luiz said:


> Named characters have plot shield, but nobody said he can't kill a ton of fodders.



So, more of the same that has happened up until now? I won't be satisfied if at least one named character doesn't die. I don't care who it is, make it happen Kishi.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Feb 7, 2012)

mayumi said:


> so sasuke  = juubi confirmed LOL


I don't know how I would feel about this 


bearzerger said:


> It's probably just Kishi's way of appeasing the Sasuke fandom. He puts some random Sasuke appearance in the manga every so many chapters and the Uchiha fandom is kept doped up and happy.



it is like crack, you just can't get enough if they were driving them on truckloads to you


----------



## Octavian (Feb 7, 2012)

Addy said:


> to all the sasuke haters, will you like sasuke if he kills hinata and or sakura?



nah given the way onoki and dodai survived those meteors, the plot shield for named characters is through the roof. i doubt anyone named will die in this war


----------



## Frawstbite (Feb 7, 2012)

Octavian said:


> lol sauce already tried to hit sakura with chidori before that and she only lived because kakashi intervened. its more about getting rid of a nuisance while having the overwhelming advantage than murdering in cold blood.
> 
> and also, they're ninjas. they're supposed to murder in cold blood lol



Yup, get rid of Sauce to potentially save a lot of lives, or let him live and put many lives at risk. Kakashi is a cold blooded killer and we still think he's a boss. I'm sure Sakura has a body count too.


----------



## Deshi Basara (Feb 7, 2012)

Addy said:


> to all the sasuke haters, will you like sasuke if he kills hinata and or sakura?



*Nope.I love Hinata and don't care for Sakura *


----------



## Addy (Feb 7, 2012)

Louchan said:


> It was in a collage on the Shonen Jump cover some year... not sure when.
> Here it is anyway.
> 
> So yeah, Kishi can definitely draw cutesy stuff... or at least could.


sakura's face scares me


----------



## Addy (Feb 7, 2012)

畜生道 said:


> *Nope.I love Hinata and don't care for Sakura *



hinata fanboys/girls do not count


----------



## Tyrion (Feb 7, 2012)

bearzerger said:


> It's probably just Kishi's way of appeasing the Sasuke fandom. He puts some random Sasuke appearance in the manga every so many chapters and the Uchiha fandom is kept doped up and happy.



Probably to show he is still alive aswell. Knowing NF, few people might start to think Sasuke tripped over the rocks he cut back in his last appearance and fell of a cliff or something lol


----------



## 8 (Feb 7, 2012)

Easley said:


> I guess Tobi's mask will break _conveniently_ when all the reinforcements arrive to witness it. The more the merrier. Their shocked expressions and WTF comments should be entertaining. Well, assuming the mask's purpose is to hide his identity - it's possible that Tobi is literally a nobody. Not the most satisfying outcome but what can Kishi do really. He's delayed the reveal so long that an asspull might be the only way to surprise anyone.


up till now only kisame saw his real face. he called him "mizukage-sama".


----------



## Sorin (Feb 7, 2012)

Louchan said:


> It was in a collage on the Shonen Jump cover some year... not sure when.
> Here it is anyway.
> 
> So yeah, Kishi can definitely draw cutesy stuff... or at least could.



Nami's feet. 


bearzerger said:


> It's probably just Kishi's way of appeasing the Sasuke fandom. He puts some random Sasuke appearance in the manga every so many chapters and the Uchiha fandom is kept doped up and happy.



I said the same thing a few hours ago. At this point he's just fangirl/boy bait. 


Addy said:


> to all the sasuke haters, will you like sasuke if he kills hinata and or sakura?



Nope.


----------



## Fay (Feb 7, 2012)

You guys Sasuke is not Juubi...he's not into the whole rikudo business. Sasuke is himself, Uchiha through and through.Just like Kabuto is himself, snake through and through. 
And that ladies and gents is why they remain as last villains. It never paid off being a wannabe after all .


----------



## Octavian (Feb 7, 2012)

A.Glover92 said:


> Probably to show he is still alive aswell. Knowing NF, few people might start to think Sasuke tripped over the rocks he cut back in his last appearance and fell of a cliff or something lol



lol funny thing is, some ppl were claiming sauce got off-panelled by one of those 5 bijuudamas naruto deflected


----------



## Nic (Feb 7, 2012)

Fay said:


> You guys Sasuke is not Juubi...he's not into the whole rikudo business. Sasuke is himself, Uchiha through and through.Just like Kabuto is himself, snake through and through.
> And that ladies and gents is why they remain as last villains. It never paid off being a wannabe after all .



Kabuto is a wanabee Orochimaru though. lol

and stop daydreaming about Sasuke being FV, it's not going to happen.


----------



## Taijukage (Feb 7, 2012)

i wonder what tobi means. is he worried about madara? second thoughts about the whole moons eye plan?



> lol sauce already tried to hit sakura with chidori before that and she only lived because kakashi intervened. its more about getting rid of a nuisance while having the overwhelming advantage than murdering in cold blood.
> 
> and also, they're ninjas. they're supposed to murder in cold blood lol


naruto doesnt. kakashi doesnt if he can help it. in fact part of will of fire is not lowering yourself to the level of akatsuki. 
so sasukes just a "nuisance" now?


----------



## Deadway (Feb 7, 2012)

What the FUCK? WHat happened to all the other edos?
Dans ghost technique? What the fuck?
Where did Kakuzu go? Bring him back and we dont even get to see his water heart? What the fuck?
Mangetsu? Come on.....
What the fuck is Kimimaro and Chiyo doing? Did they really get one shoted by Rasenshuriken? 

Not happy whatsoever. Could give 2 shits about the rookies backing Naruto up. We all know Sasuke's gonna cross them.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Feb 7, 2012)

Addy said:


> to all the sasuke haters, will you like sasuke if he kills hinata and or sakura?



before she turn into a yandere, yes, after m


----------



## Raidoton (Feb 7, 2012)

Addy said:


> to all the sasuke haters, will you like sasuke if he kills hinata and or sakura?


Nope. Still too much I would dislike about him. But I would like Kishi more then before!


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Feb 7, 2012)

Shit sounds so cheesy its unreal   
We lov u jesus naruto 
Anyway saucegay is coming


----------



## Benzaiten (Feb 7, 2012)

Louchan said:


> It was in a collage on the Shonen Jump cover some year... not sure when.
> Here it is anyway.
> 
> So yeah, Kishi can definitely draw cutesy stuff... or at least could.



Wow it's so cute I find it hard to believe Kishi drew that 



Addy said:


> to all the sasuke haters, will you like sasuke if he kills hinata and or sakura?



Nah I like Sakura and I don't want Hinata dead either (imagine the wank! "poor Hinata-chan" "dem wasted tittaes" "she should have been Naruto's baby mama" etc)


----------



## Tyrion (Feb 7, 2012)

Sorin said:


> Nami's feet.



Just what i was thinking, look like gorilla toes to me


----------



## mayumi (Feb 7, 2012)

Blackfeather Dragon said:


> I don't know how I would feel about this
> 
> 
> it is like crack, you just can't get enough if they were driving them on truckloads to you



No, no you. Don't you know sasuke is currently saving _his_ manga?


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Feb 7, 2012)

A.Glover92 said:


> Just what i was thinking, look like gorilla toes to me



seconded/10


----------



## Fay (Feb 7, 2012)

Nic said:


> Kabuto is a wanabee Orochimaru though. lol
> 
> and stop daydreaming about Sasuke being FV, it's not going to happen.



Oro didn't invent the snake, him and Kabuto are just sharing 

And Sasuke will be the final villain :33.


----------



## Tony Lou (Feb 7, 2012)

Fay said:


> You guys Sasuke is not Juubi...he's not into the whole rikudo business. Sasuke is himself, Uchiha through and through.Just like Kabuto is himself, snake through and through.
> And that ladies and gents is why they remain as last villains. It never paid off being a wannabe after all .



It worked for Naruto. His new form is a Rikudou Sennin cosplay.


----------



## Frawstbite (Feb 7, 2012)

Final villain =/= strongest. 

Ever play FF10? Jecht was the FV but you still fight that retarded spider afterwards. Sasuke is probably the retarded spider in this scenario.


----------



## bearzerger (Feb 7, 2012)

Blackfeather Dragon said:


> damn I'm still hoping he gets bee out this so we can see jiuuby


He has already a piece of Gyuuki and if those small pieces of Kurama he got are enough then one more free bijuu shouldn't matter.



Klue said:


> Still feel the same way as I did before, Tobi will either lose or Jikukan himself away. I'm leaning towards a flat out loss though. If he falls, I pray that Itachi doesn't force Kabuto to end Edo Tensei. Sasuke and Kabuto will be the only villains that remain.
> 
> And oh, Zetsu.



Then we agree.



auem said:


> i think the fight will converge with edo madara-kage battle somehow...a grand battle field with everybody who matters being present...only that way i can see tobi survive somehow/merged with madara or whatsoever escape plotline..



Just why do you think did it suddenly start to rain all over the battlefields? As quickly as the weather changed it's rather possible this is either Madara's or the kages' doing. Remember Sasuke using chakra to manipulate the weather? I'd say there's one chance in three that Madara or one of the kages may soon show us that Sasuke's Kirin was mere child's play.


----------



## Sorin (Feb 7, 2012)

A.Glover92 said:


> Just what i was thinking, look like gorilla toes to me



Thin legs then out of the blue those huge potatoes with 5 warts/things on them. smh


----------



## Blackberry90 (Feb 7, 2012)

Addy said:


> to all the sasuke haters, will you like sasuke if he kills hinata and or sakura?



No but I would hate him less.


----------



## Mael (Feb 7, 2012)

And pairing faggotry is going to come out to play. 

But hey, he likely just increased his profit by a small percentage.  Well played, mate.


----------



## Addy (Feb 7, 2012)

Blackberry90 said:


> No but I would hate him less.



but what if he killed kurenai too?


----------



## Fay (Feb 7, 2012)

Luiz said:


> It worked for Naruto. His new form is a Rikudou Sennin cosplay.



But it's kind of hinted that Naruto is the original, no? So that doesn't make him a wannabe.


----------



## Benzaiten (Feb 7, 2012)

Frawstbite said:


> Final villain =/= strongest.
> 
> Ever play FF10? Jecht was the FV but you still fight that retarded spider afterwards. Sasuke is probably the retarded spider in this scenario.



I like that analogy


----------



## Lews Therin Telamon (Feb 7, 2012)

Blackberry90 said:


> No but I would hate him less.


I already like Sasuke, but I would love him if he killed off that bitch Sakura. Why would anyone want Hinata do die? She's like the ideal girl.


----------



## santanico (Feb 7, 2012)

Is it true, Sasuke?


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Feb 7, 2012)

bearzerger said:


> He has already a piece of Gyuuki and if those small pieces of Kurama he got are enough then one more free bijuu shouldn't matter.


 but then that would be the excuse to gimp him, and we never will see him full powered, and after all that hype it would be a major let down 



> Just why do you think did it suddenly start to rain all over the battlefields? As quickly as the weather changed it's rather possible this is either Madara's or the kages' doing. Remember Sasuke using chakra to manipulate the weather? I'd say there's one chance in three that Madara or one of the kages may soon show us that Sasuke's Kirin was mere child's play.


that would be pretty cool, if madara or the kages had weather control powers


----------



## Nic (Feb 7, 2012)

Kishi wants readers to hate Sasuke, makes the impending fight vs Naruto more interesting.


----------



## Fay (Feb 7, 2012)

Starr said:


> Is it true, Sasuke?



Yes and he is (so it seems) making it rain and thunder :33!


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Feb 7, 2012)

Starr said:


> Is it true, Sasuke?



yes it is, it is just short of confirmed


----------



## santanico (Feb 7, 2012)

Fay said:


> Yes and he is (so it seems) making it rain and thunder :33!



Incoming shit storm :ho


----------



## Tyrion (Feb 7, 2012)

Sasuke summons demons next chapter.


----------



## CA182 (Feb 7, 2012)

I'm gonna guess this rain is a result of Sasuke testing out Amaterasu to a crazy new extreme.

Also is Kishi saying Tobi's foreboding feeling is because of Sasuke?


----------



## Fay (Feb 7, 2012)

A.Glover92 said:


> Sasuke summons demons next chapter.



Tengu summons would be awesome :33. I hope the demon sentence is a hint for what is to come..!

Also it would be the most awesome good vs evil battle, no? Naruto as a "god" and Sasuke as a "devil".

:33


----------



## Topher (Feb 7, 2012)

with enton manipulation, sasuke can definitely control the weather at a higher level than what he could do with the combination of his katon and itachi's amaretsu. I hope that is the case.


----------



## Sorin (Feb 7, 2012)

A.Glover92 said:


> Sasuke summons demons next chapter.



Sasuke's susanoo.


----------



## Golden Witch (Feb 7, 2012)

I want Hinata to go Yandere mode on Sakura.

Wait:
Sasuke is making it rain and thunder?

Guess this marks it for good.
Sasuke is the Manga symbolization of Kagutsuchi and the deities born from it's blood.

Now each deity fits perfectly.


----------



## Addy (Feb 7, 2012)

Sorin said:


> Sasuke's susanoo.


i just jizzed


----------



## Tyrion (Feb 7, 2012)

Addy said:


> i just jizzed



Like Ohana?


----------



## Easley (Feb 7, 2012)

8 said:


> up till now only kisame saw his real face. he called him "mizukage-sama".


Yeah, Tobi was controlling the real Mizukage behind the scenes and Kisame recognized him later, but does that mean Tobi is someone we know? It's interesting that Tobi had long hair in the scene with Yagura, almost like Kishi wanted us to confuse Madara and Tobi.


----------



## Sorin (Feb 7, 2012)

Addy said:


> i just jizzed



Fucked up.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Feb 7, 2012)

A.Glover92 said:


> Sasuke summons demons next chapter.



where does it say it?


----------



## Black☆Star (Feb 7, 2012)

Ah, Sasuke, finally reaching Deva Realm level


----------



## Addy (Feb 7, 2012)

it's thundering. it's raining. it's raining sasuke


----------



## Sorin (Feb 7, 2012)

Raining men.Just what sasuke wants.


----------



## Golden Witch (Feb 7, 2012)

Addy said:


> it's thundering. it's raining. it's raining sasuke


----------



## lathia (Feb 7, 2012)

Pffft, they doubted my idea that Sasuke would shoot Amaterasu arrows to the sky and thus letting nature do the fighting for him.

Just wait till this happens.


----------



## Renyou (Feb 7, 2012)

Good call. Maybe we'll see Kirin again after all. It certainly could wipe out the rookies, as none of them is quick enough to dodge that shit.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 7, 2012)

I liked this scene much more in the manga than in the anime. Kishi captured the atmosphere back then very well.


----------



## auem (Feb 7, 2012)

bearzerger said:


> Just why do you think did it suddenly start to rain all over the battlefields? As quickly as the weather changed it's rather possible this is either Madara's or the kages' doing. Remember Sasuke using chakra to manipulate the weather? I'd say there's one chance in three that Madara or one of the kages may soon show us that Sasuke's Kirin was mere child's play.



rain could be for various reason..of course it can be a jutsu by sasuke or madara...but author simply may thought to change the weather to correspond  the dark nature of sasuke,signifying his entrance to the war.....further kishi simply has prepared some important moments/imagery  in the war to be viewed in rains;rain do deepen the feelings of some sad situations...


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Feb 7, 2012)

Rain makes Sasuke look badass end of story ...


----------



## mayumi (Feb 7, 2012)

lathia said:


> Pffft, they doubted my idea that Sasuke would shoot Amaterasu arrows to the sky and thus letting nature do the fighting for him.
> 
> Just wait till this happens.



and then naruto's kurama will swoop the clouds away with its tails and topple mountains


----------



## blacksword (Feb 7, 2012)

If Sasuke is a demon than Madara is Lucifer.


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Feb 7, 2012)

sasuke the demon....


go on...


----------



## Frawstbite (Feb 7, 2012)

blacksword said:


> If Sasuke is a demon than Madara is Lucifer.



Madara isn't a fallen angel though. Sasuke is the one who has fallen.


----------



## Tony Lou (Feb 7, 2012)

It's been a long while, there should be a volume cover soon.



Sorin said:


> Raining men.Just what sasuke wants.



You mean raining blood.


----------



## Octavian (Feb 7, 2012)

blacksword said:


> If Sasuke is a demon than Madara is Lucifer.



AL pain prior to his conversion to the church of naruto and revelation as a cripple hiding in the shadows makes both of them look like bunnies.


----------



## Fay (Feb 7, 2012)

blacksword said:


> If Sasuke is a demon than Madara is Lucifer.



No no, Sasuke is the Lucifer of this story . Madara is foreplay .


----------



## Addy (Feb 7, 2012)

Scarlet Plague said:


> Raining Men?Pfffft.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]Sb-DTrMG4vs[/YOUTUBE]


that's all you got? 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ujzp9ffPwPM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Melas (Feb 7, 2012)

This chapter seems to make it clearer that Tobi doesn't understand what happened with Naruto. This should be interesting. The bit about him attempting to reassure himself is comic and probably indicates the beginning of the end for him. Hopefully the fight is not interrupted, though it seems to be heading that way due to the rookies.

The rest is just filler.


----------



## Leptirica (Feb 7, 2012)

blacksword said:


> If Sasuke is a demon than Madara is Lucifer.




Doesn't Lucifer mean 'light-bearer', though?


----------



## Addy (Feb 7, 2012)

blacksword said:


> If Sasuke is a demon than Madara is Lucifer.


<----------
his name is orochimaru 

lucifer = snake = tempting others with power (the apple).

do i need to explain more?

madara is just whiny 5 year old  compared to orochimaru's evilness and demonness.


----------



## bearzerger (Feb 7, 2012)

Blackfeather Dragon said:


> but then that would be the excuse to gimp him, and we never will see him full powered, and after all that hype it would be a major let down



I don't think it would be a let down. Even without all of Kurama and perhaps all of Gyuuki it would be incredibly powerful. It may not have as much chakra as the Juubi did in RS times, but who cares whether the Juubi has the power to wipe out an entire continent or whether it has only the power to wipe out three quarters of a continent with a fart?



Topher said:


> with enton manipulation, sasuke can definitely control the weather at a higher level than what he could do with the combination of his katon and itachi's amaretsu. I hope that is the case.



Not saying that if Sasuke ever did Kirin again it wouldn't be far more powerful but why would Sasuke cause the rain in this chapter? He isn't in battle or anything. 

 If Sasuke caused the rain just because it suits his dark mood and for no actual reason he would be the God Emperor of Emo.



auem said:


> rain could be for various reason..of course it can be a jutsu by sasuke or madara...but author simply may thought to change the weather to correspond  the dark nature of sasuke,signifying his entrance to the war.....further kishi simply has prepared some important moments/imagery  in the war to be viewed in rains;rain do deepen the feelings of some sad situations...



You are correct in principle, however last chapter there were only some stray clouds from what I can see. It's a bit sudden for a natural change in weather, don't you think? If he wanted to have it start raining to signify Sasuke entering the stage, well then he should just have drawn more and more clouds in the sky ever since Sasuke broke out of the cave and not go from blue sky to rain within a minute in the manga.


----------



## Sorin (Feb 7, 2012)

Demon...dude only killed lizardJay and some samurais and he's a demon now?Come to me when he slaughters babies/kids like Zabuza or Nagato did.


----------



## Gortef (Feb 7, 2012)

Well if all the rookies are going to Narutos location then there is a big possibility that the "Rookies meet Kurama" -event will happen soon. Which could be nice.


----------



## Lews Therin Telamon (Feb 7, 2012)

Addy said:


> <----------
> his name is orochimaru
> 
> lucifer = snake = seeking knowledge which is sometimes symbolized as a (the apple).
> ...


Maybe this is a stupid question, but are you Ackwell?


----------



## Sorin (Feb 7, 2012)

Lews Therin Telamon said:


> Maybe this is a stupid question, but are you Ackwell?


Join date: Oct 2011 and you know about Akwell...


----------



## Tony Lou (Feb 7, 2012)

Sorin said:


> Demon...dude only killed lizardJay and some samurais and he's a demon now?Come to me when he slaughters babies/kids like Zabuza or Nagato did.



If Sasuke's chakra is so incredibly "cold and evil", Orochimaru's chakra should have killed plants and wildlife as he walked by.


----------



## Addy (Feb 7, 2012)

Lews Therin Telamon said:


> Maybe this is a stupid question, but are you Ackwell?



i am all that there ever was and will be...... wait, what's an Ackwell?


----------



## B.o.t.i (Feb 7, 2012)

Yeah I think its over for tobi whats funny the nobody will become a somebody that everyone will see.To bad it will be whilst garuto whips that ass he's probably madara's brother though who never got recognized blah blah feelings this is kishi afterall.

Sasuke's one dimensional that boring ass plot will still continue.He will seek revenge on konoha and the elders he will bump into those other 2 fodders of team shitbird I see a team up with kbuto in future.

Kabuto's final vilain I feel.kabuto has been been smart secluded himself stayed out of the battle and pretty much done what tobi said he would.Which is have both armys take each other out.He is not fighting naruto directly when he's found out to be jesus/rikudou sennin so he's safe.

Itachi will get beat but will dispell the edo tensei.People were wondering about 1 of the swords men missing there probably other edo's around.

I think kabuto can be pushed for final villain now.Everyone going to go watch naruto fight tobi he cant lose that.


----------



## blacksword (Feb 7, 2012)

I'm a bit dissapointed by Tobi this chapter but I still have faith in him. I hope he fucking owns Naruto next chapter


----------



## Lews Therin Telamon (Feb 7, 2012)

Sorin said:


> Join date: Oct 2011 and you know about Akwell...


I've done my research!


----------



## Sorin (Feb 7, 2012)

Luiz said:


> If Sasuke's chakra is so incredibly "cold and evil", Orochimaru's chakra should have killed plants and wildlife as he walked by.



Pretty much.

Just more hype and darkness from Sasuke.


----------



## Lews Therin Telamon (Feb 7, 2012)

Addy said:


> i am all that there ever was and will be...... wait, what's an Ackwell?


Nvm, Ackwell was a lot cooler than you. You can't possibly be him.


----------



## Tyrion (Feb 7, 2012)

Sorin said:


> Pretty much.
> 
> Just more hype and darkness from Sasuke.



And wet Sasuke for the girls.


----------



## vered (Feb 7, 2012)

possibly Sasuke using enton to create  the weather change and later create kirin as he pleases just like predicted.


----------



## Sorin (Feb 7, 2012)

A.Glover92 said:


> And wet Sasuke for the girls.



That goes without saying.


----------



## Addy (Feb 7, 2012)

Lews Therin Telamon said:


> Nvm, Ackwell was a lot cooler than you. You can't possibly be him.



does he have a joker orochimaru AV? 

no, then he isn't cool


----------



## Tyrion (Feb 7, 2012)

Sasuke's probably fighting the clouds, that's what it is.


----------



## CA182 (Feb 7, 2012)

...If it's really heavy rain I hope we cut to the 5 kage.

I wish to see Mei and Tsunade drenched.


----------



## Frawstbite (Feb 7, 2012)

vered said:


> possibly Sasuke using enton to create  the weather change and later create kirin as he pleases just like predicted.



If so then he must have very decent chakra. More than I give him credit for.


----------



## Melas (Feb 7, 2012)

No Neji among the rookies! Is he supposed to be busy somewhere else?


----------



## Golden Witch (Feb 7, 2012)

Addy said:


> that's all you got?
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ujzp9ffPwPM[/YOUTUBE]



Nice one.:33

[YOUTUBE]HAm9v-AaqUs[/YOUTUBE]



> Is he supposed to be busy somewhere else?



Yeah.Resting.


----------



## Raidoton (Feb 7, 2012)

Melas said:


> No Neji among the rookies! Is he supposed to be busy somewhere else?


It seems one of the lines belongs to Neji instead of Shikamaru.


----------



## blacksword (Feb 7, 2012)

Where's the chapter?


----------



## auem (Feb 7, 2012)

bearzerger said:


> You are correct in principle, however last chapter there were only some stray clouds from what I can see. It's a bit sudden for a natural change in weather, don't you think? If he wanted to have it start raining to signify Sasuke entering the stage, well then he should just have drawn more and more clouds in the sky ever since Sasuke broke out of the cave and not go from blue sky to rain within a minute in the manga.



*one crazy solution i can give you....the combined bijuu-dama that sent flying by kyubi naruto combo dama may facilitated the condensation...that's insane amount of chakra energy to disperse in the atmosphere...*


----------



## Melas (Feb 7, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> It seems one of the lines belongs to Neji instead of Shikamaru.



Right. That makes sense.



CA182 said:


> ...If it's really heavy rain I hope we cut to the 5 kage.
> 
> I wish to see Mei and Tsunade drenched.



That would be much appreciated.

However, is it even raining where the kages are fighting?


----------



## Sarry (Feb 7, 2012)

Tobi is almost screwed . 


And Oo boy, I predict the Sakura Hate to be strong after the chapter is out.


----------



## Golden Witch (Feb 7, 2012)

blacksword said:


> Where's the chapter?



Well not on MS or MR.Yet.:33


----------



## shintebukuro (Feb 7, 2012)

bearzerger said:


> Now that Tobi has lost his cool



Tobi has not "lost his cool." He contemplates being pushed and then immediately retracts it. It's like looking at Sasuke when he knocked over the glass in Tobi's lair and saying "Now that Sasuke is blind..."

I believe it's just foreshadowing to him _truly_ losing his cool in the future.



> and some 10k shinobi reinforcements are about to drop in on him the best Tobi can hope for is running away severely injured when he realizes his he can no longer win only to get killed by either Zetsu or Kabuto.



That would be a pathetic and anticlimactic end to the character though, would it not?


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Feb 7, 2012)

Sasuke appearence means the Madara fight will get off paneled. Kishi should keep him locked up!!! 

This war has been one sided from the begining. Its actually really pathetic and its getting boring, no named characters died from the alliance side yet over powered and Haxxed characters like Deidara, Muu, Madara, Kin, Gin, Nagato, Hanzo, 3rd Raikage, 2nd Mizukage died without doing any significant damage to the alliance. 

Even TenTen survived the zombie onslaught.  

Only Itachi can save the manga now.


----------



## Louis-954 (Feb 7, 2012)

> Demon...dude only killed lizardJay and some samurais and he's a demon now?Come to me when he slaughters babies/kids like Zabuza or Nagato did.


He does want to slaughter every last citizen of Konoha which does include academy students and and babies. On top of that he is a backstabber with zero honor or loyalty to anyone but himself. Zabuza and Nagato can't compare anymore.


----------



## Golden Witch (Feb 7, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> It seems one of the lines belongs to Neji instead of Shikamaru.



Nothing fits to Neji there really.

Maybe he just didn't say anything or Ohana forgot?


----------



## C-Moon (Feb 7, 2012)

Hinata, could you try thinking about someone whose name isn't Naruto? That'd be nice.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 7, 2012)

I can see Tobi being severely injured if he takes on the Naruto and company at the same time or if he engages them all + the Rookies. But he is not going to die, not until he becomes the Juubi Jinchuuriki.


----------



## Louis-954 (Feb 7, 2012)

> This war has been one sided from the begining. Its actually really pathetic and its getting boring, no named characters died from the alliance side yet over powered and Haxxed characters like Deidara, Muu, Madara, Kin, Gin, Nagato, Hanzo, 3rd Raikage, 2nd Mizukage died without doing any significant damage to the alliance.


Those characters were already dead.


----------



## blacksword (Feb 7, 2012)

I'm sick and tired of Rinnegan, RS and Jubi bullshit.

Where's Itachi when you need him? He is the only one who can show us the true power of an Uchiha.


----------



## B.o.t.i (Feb 7, 2012)

not bad sasuek can shoot amaratsu arrows and wave his amaratsu wand to bring down lightning.

will be nice eye candy too bad will never hit anyone.


----------



## Leptirica (Feb 7, 2012)

I don't quite get why is everyone rushing to Naruto's side now. But I like the thought of them all fighting together, and with Kakashi and Gai, even when Kurenai can't be there.


----------



## Deana (Feb 7, 2012)

Louis-954 said:


> Zabuza and Nagato can't compare anymore.


Wow, I don't even?  LOL, Sasuke hasn't even made Gaara status yet, let alone caught up to these guys.  If he actually pulls off his Konoha ride, then he can be on a list with those guys. 

He is still an evil kindergarten.


----------



## Melas (Feb 7, 2012)

Scarlet Plague said:


> Nothing fits to Neji there really.
> 
> Maybe he just didn't say anything or Ohana forgot?



I can see the second line attributed to Shikamaru actually being Neji's.


----------



## Louis-954 (Feb 7, 2012)

> Where's Itachi when you need him? He is the only one who can show us the true power of an Uchiha.


Itachi has already shown us everything his eyes are capable of.



> Wow, I don't even? LOL, Sasuke hasn't even made Gaara status yet, let alone caught up to these guys. If he actually pulls off his Konoha ride, then he can be on a list with those guys.


You "don't even" what? You'd sound more coherent if you could finish sentences. Sasuke slaughtered people at the summit, killed White Zetsu, tried to kill Tobi, tried to kill Sakura(from behind after he agreed to let her "join" him), tried to kill his former sensei, tried to kill his former best friend, tried to kill Karin. These are acts that he would of followed through with if someone didn't interfere. He also did say that he was going to kill **everyone** in Konoha. Do you think he was lying or something? Sasuke is far worse than Gaara or Nagato, he isn't "confused" or being manipulated by anyone, these are things that he wants to to do.


----------



## bearzerger (Feb 7, 2012)

auem said:


> *one crazy solution i can give you....the combined bijuu-dama that sent flying by kyubi naruto combo dama may facilitated the condensation...that's insane amount of chakra energy to disperse in the atmosphere...*



Hmm, true. Or it could be related to GM. That somehow GM if activated causes clouds to gather and rain to fall.

But, I just like the idea of Madara or the kages making some epic, especially since Kishi would be guaranteed to show it to us.


----------



## Ryopus (Feb 7, 2012)

So can we assume that all Edo Tensei's (except Madara, Itachi, and Muu) are sealed since all the rookies from different battlefields go to help Naruto?


----------



## Sorin (Feb 7, 2012)

Louis-954 said:


> He does want to slaughter every last citizen of Konoha which does include academy students and and babies. On top of that he is a backstabber with zero honor or loyalty to anyone but himself. Zabuza and Nagato can't compare anymore.



Wanting to slaughter =/= actually doing it you know. Actions speak louder than words.


----------



## Tyrion (Feb 7, 2012)

Anyone got any theories about the fan? Tobi grabs his fan, Madara had a fan when he was alive. Must be one heck of a weapon.


----------



## Golden Witch (Feb 7, 2012)

Melas said:


> I can see the second line attributed to Shikamaru actually being Neji's.





> Shikamru : He's not the type to think calmly about a plan, I know. ( That's why I'm coming, wait for me Naruto ! I'm on my way )


Yeah but that is a response to Chouji who is elsewhere.

Sure possibility is there for them to be already assembled but really?

Especially when looking at the order:
Hinata,Kiba,Shino 

Shikamaru,Chouji,Shikamaru (?), Ino,Tenten

Sai,Lee,Sai

Sakura


Exactly in the "teams" we saw them in their current locations.
If anything Neji should have responded with HKS not during SCSIT.


----------



## vered (Feb 7, 2012)

Amaterasu and kirin will never kill anyone important however i expect the combination attack to look amazing on panel.It will also guarantee a great looking counter from Naruto in their battle.


----------



## Deana (Feb 7, 2012)

Louis-954 said:


> Itachi has already shown us everything his eyes are capable of.
> 
> 
> You "don't even" what? You'd sound more coherent if you could finish sentences. Sasuke slaughtered people at the summit, tried to kill Tobi, tried to kill Sakura(from behind after he agreed to let her "join" him), tried to kill his former sensei, tried to kill his former best friend, tried to kill Karin. These are acts that he would of followed through with if someone didn't interfere. He also did say that he was going to kill **everyone** in Konoha. Do you think he was lying or something? Sasuke is far worse than Gaara or Nagato, he isn't "confused" or being manipulated by anyone, these are things that he wants to to do.


Well to finish a sentence to something so laughable is hard to do. Sasuke has not reached those guys status yet.  If he does do the Konoha thing, he can be put on the list with them but until then . . . Evil Kindergarten . . . he is in.


----------



## Golden Witch (Feb 7, 2012)

vered said:


> Amaterasu and kirin will never kill anyone important however i expect the combination attack to look amazing on panel.It will also guarantee a great looking counter from Naruto in their battle.



Ok that got my interest now.


----------



## Louis-954 (Feb 7, 2012)

> Wanting to slaughter =/= actually doing it you know. Actions speak louder than words.


I guess Osama Bin Laden was a swell guy then, not like he actually took part in the things his organization was responsible for.



> Well to finish a sentence to something so laughable is hard to do.


Concession accepted.


----------



## bearzerger (Feb 7, 2012)

shintebukuro said:


> Tobi has not "lost his cool." He contemplates being pushed and then immediately retracts it. It's like looking at Sasuke when he knocked over the glass in Tobi's lair and saying "Now that Sasuke is blind..."
> 
> I believe it's just foreshadowing to him _truly_ losing his cool in the future.



Tobi has lost his cool. He isn't running around screaming in panic or anything, but he definitely has started to become insecure. The fact that just for a moment he mistakes rain for swearing in fear and how he relieved he is that it turns out to be rain is quite clear.



> That would be a pathetic and anticlimactic end to the character though, would it not?



That depends. Tobi just has to show his all, reveal all his important secrets before he retreats and then whoever gives him the coup de grace gets elevated by his murder into the role of prime antagonist.



Louis-954 said:


> Those characters were already dead.



That's something most of NF doesn't realize when they criticize the war for being too soft. In this war there are four real enemies. Tobi, Madara, Kabuto and the Black and White Zetsu. Everyone else are just cheap clones or soulless puppets. Those four real enemies so far account for well above 50% in casualties among the alliance. 4 shinobi are responsible for 40-60 k dead and injured. 
So far the alliance hasn't accomplished anything in return. The losses in Zetsus and Edos are negligible. They can be easily replaced.


----------



## Melas (Feb 7, 2012)

Scarlet Plague said:


> Yeah but that is a response to Chouji who is elsewhere.
> 
> Sure possibility is there for them to be already assembled but really?
> 
> ...



There is a post in the spoiler thread stating that Neji doesn't get to say anything. If its accurate, Neji was truly overlooked.


----------



## Sygurgh (Feb 7, 2012)

I really, really want to see Sasuke killing one of the Konoha 11.


----------



## Leptirica (Feb 7, 2012)

Melas said:


> There is a post in the spoiler thread stating that Neji doesn't get to say anything. If its accurate, Neji was truly overlooked.



Neji is a man of action, not words. 




Sygurgh said:


> I really, really want to see Sasuke killing one of the Konoha 11.



I really, really want Sasuke materializing in real world and killing you.


----------



## bearzerger (Feb 7, 2012)

Sygurgh said:


> I really, really want to see Sasuke killing one of the Konoha 11.



Ain't gonna happen.



Leptirica said:


> I really, really want Sasuke materializing in real world and killing you.



That's unbecoming of you. No matter how utterly impossible his wish is comments like those are below the belt.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Feb 7, 2012)

i wish sasuke was never drawn.


----------



## kagegak (Feb 7, 2012)

lol Ko is more important than neji


----------



## blacksword (Feb 7, 2012)

Neji is fucking fodder. No one cares about him.


----------



## Easley (Feb 7, 2012)

Sorin said:


> Wanting to slaughter =/= actually doing it you know. Actions speak louder than words.


Sasuke should be like Anakin in Revenge of the Sith and slaughter the 'younglings' - academy students in this case. The prequels are shit but Lucas got that right. Kishi might not have the balls to make Sasuke a genuine killer because he intends to redeem him later. it happened to Vader but he died in the process!


----------



## gabzilla (Feb 7, 2012)

The Rookies! 

Here's hoping they are not used as fodder.

Poor Neji.


----------



## Orochibuto (Feb 7, 2012)

Lol at those who said Naruto isnt getting Juubi, Tobi is shitting bricks at Naruto "knowing the 9 names"


----------



## Orochibuto (Feb 7, 2012)

Leptirica said:


> I really, really want Sasuke materializing in real world and killing you.



I wish so too, that way I could kill the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Whirlpool (Feb 7, 2012)

Leptirica said:


> Neji is a man of action, not words.



and yet he never really shuts up


----------



## Melas (Feb 7, 2012)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> i wish sasuke was never drawn.



That would deprive me of the mild comic relief drawn from his character and his fans on forums such as this one; as such I would have to respectfully disagree.​


----------



## Tony Lou (Feb 7, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> I wish so too, that way I could kill the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).



You say Sasuke is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) and yet you like Naruto. Oh the paradox.


----------



## Louis-954 (Feb 7, 2012)

Zoro solos.


----------



## Sygurgh (Feb 7, 2012)

It’s not like I want to see one of the Konoha 11 die (even though I’d like to see one named character die in this supposed war instead of the “and 40 000 soldiers were killed that day fyi”). It’s just that I’d like to see an end to all the redemption b*llsh*t. It’d add some nice drama and some killing intent and completely annihilate this hideous image that I have in my head of Sasuke eating ramen with Naruto in a ten years timeskip after the manga.


----------



## Addy (Feb 7, 2012)

read this chapter with this music and hopefully you will reach the last page when the video reaches 1:50 
Beast (18 seconds in.)


----------



## shyakugaun (Feb 7, 2012)

King Sasuke


----------



## Anko-san (Feb 7, 2012)

ENOUGH WITH THE SASUKE COCKTEASING KISHIMOTO.


----------



## Tony Lou (Feb 7, 2012)

> It’s just that I’d like to see *an end to all the redemption b*llsh*t*. It’d add some nice drama and some killing intent and completely annihilate this hideous image that I have in my head of Sasuke eating ramen with Naruto in a ten years timeskip after the manga.



It will only go deeper and deeper into that theme.

And yep, they will be eating ramen together.


----------



## Frawstbite (Feb 7, 2012)

Sygurgh said:


> It?d add some nice drama and some killing intent and completely annihilate this hideous image that I have in my head of Sasuke eating ramen with Naruto in a ten years timeskip after the manga.



With a wedding ring on and his Uchiha baby playing with Naruto's Uzumaki baby out in the streets.


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Feb 7, 2012)

so last time sasuke made kirin it was only on top of the uchiha temple. But it seems the making of kirin has stretched the whole war battlefield or is it only on top of where naruto is fighting tobi?


----------



## B.o.t.i (Feb 7, 2012)

There's no way tobi is running how pathetic can he be he will no longer be a threat to readers if he ran.What would running away to come back bring?? Cant take him serious after that.He cant run away and comeback stronger getting rin'negan was his pinnacle power up how can't he come back stronger.

Its over for him everyone's coming to see ,support naruto how can naruto fail and tobi run away.The nobody will become a somebody in this ass whooping he gets.You dont fight naruto when he gets power ups or these jesus/moments comparison to legend.

konoha invasion part3 is final arc with kabuto+sasuke+revived uchiha+juubi+shodai mk2 and team shitbird.


----------



## Orochibuto (Feb 7, 2012)

I dont think we will see Tobi vs Naruto. Possibly Tobi will summon Sasuke to fight Naruto.


----------



## Leptirica (Feb 7, 2012)

Sygurgh said:


> It?s not like I want to see one of the Konoha 11 die (even though I?d like to see one named character die in this supposed war instead of the ?and 40 000 soldiers were killed that day fyi?). It?s just that I?d like to see an end to all the redemption b*llsh*t. It?d add some nice drama and some killing intent and completely annihilate this hideous image that I have in my head of Sasuke eating ramen with Naruto in a ten years timeskip after the manga.



We won't agree on Sasuke, but Bearzerger was right, my previous comment was low. Sorry again. 



If anyone dies, it will be someone older. At least I hope.


----------



## Addy (Feb 7, 2012)

extreme naruto tards "sasuke needs rennigan. sasuke's can't possibly even hope to have a chance at even dreaming to be equal to naruto."

me "EMS will be enough"

extreme naruto tards "lol at Addy  must be dem man hormones raging out again "

this chapter "sasuke makes a thunder storm"

extreme naruto tards "............Addy must have slept with kishi "

me " Beast (18 seconds in.) "


----------



## Narutaru (Feb 7, 2012)

Where are you people getting the idea that Sasuke is somehow controlling the weather? It's most likely just for effect because he has to be DARKNESS.


----------



## CA182 (Feb 7, 2012)

@Louis-954 

I like Sasuke but what you said doesn't even let him compare to Nagato yet. Gaara yeah but not Nagato.


*Spoiler*: __ 





			
				Louis-954 said:
			
		

> Sasuke slaughtered people at the summit



Show me a manga panel with this. (I recall there's loads of threads asking if Sasuke's actually killed anyone so I'm interested if this panel exists.)



			
				Louis-954 said:
			
		

> killed 1 White Zetsu



He killed 1 disposable parasitic clone... How evil of him.



			
				Louis-954 said:
			
		

> *Tried* to kill Tobi, *tried* to kill Sakura, *tried* to kill his former sensei, *tried* to kill his former best friend, *tried* to kill Karin.



A lot of trying however not once did he succeed. Nagato however outright killed Kakashi and his former sensei Jiraiya which are feats Sasuke is not anywhere near approaching.



			
				Louis-954 said:
			
		

> He also did say that he was going to kill *everyone* in Konoha. Do you think he was lying or something?



Saying he going to do something doesn't equal the feat of doing it. Orochimaru said he'd completely crush Konoha but I don't see people saying he actually managed to crush konoha.



			
				Louis-954 said:
			
		

> Sasuke is far worse than Gaara or Nagato, he isn't "confused" or being manipulated by anyone, these are things that he wants to to do.



Of all of them Nagato had by far the worst mentality because he truly believed it was his destiny alone to show the world pain.

Also I can't see Sasuke _ever_ doing something on the scale Nagato was aiming for.
"Hundreds of millions of people shall be wiped out in an instant and then the masses shall live in terror!"

Seriously before he changed Nagato was a completely screwed individual.




Now back on topic

I bet Sasuke still has Susanoo walking behind him.


----------



## Arles Celes (Feb 7, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> I wish so too, that way I could kill the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).



If Kishi contacted you and said that he could utterly humiliate/kill one character of your choice which one would you chose? Itachi or Sasuke?


----------



## atenzor (Feb 7, 2012)

リリースはいつですか？


----------



## Superstars (Feb 7, 2012)

bearzerger said:


> Tobi has lost his cool. He isn't running around screaming in panic or anything, but he definitely has started to become insecure. The fact that just for a moment he mistakes rain for swearing in fear and how he relieved he is that it turns out to be rain is quite clear..



Tobi's uneasiness is not because of the opponents powers, that was made clear.


----------



## Addy (Feb 7, 2012)

atenzor said:


> リリースはいつですか？



*google translate*
i don't know. it might be released tomorrow or in the next couple of hours.


----------



## Agony (Feb 7, 2012)

i hope one of the rookies dies.kishi gotta do something extreme now.


----------



## Orochibuto (Feb 7, 2012)

Addy said:


> extreme naruto tards "sasuke needs rennigan. sasuke's can't possibly even hope to have a chance at even dreaming to be equal to naruto."
> 
> me "EMS will be enough"
> 
> ...



Was it confirmed Sasuke was the cause of the storm?


----------



## Orochibuto (Feb 7, 2012)

Arles Celes said:


> If Kishi contacted you and said that he could utterly humiliate/kill one character of your choice which one would you chose? Itachi or Sasuke?



Itachi hands down.


----------



## Addy (Feb 7, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Was it confirmed Sasuke was the cause of the storm?



nah, just going with what the forums is saying.


----------



## Leptirica (Feb 7, 2012)

Narutaru said:


> Where are you people getting the idea that Sasuke is somehow controlling the weather? It's most likely just for effect because he has to be DARKNESS.



But, he's done it before, hasn't he? Something about sending fire up in the sky?


----------



## atenzor (Feb 7, 2012)

2


----------



## Orochibuto (Feb 7, 2012)

Yeah I see it more as a poetic entrance, however is a possibility.


----------



## BlinkST (Feb 7, 2012)

*Prediction:*

Sasuke is going to pull off a Jokey Boy with Kirin. That's right, infinite shots. Remember when the skies cleared when Sasuke brought down Kirin?



Amaterasu brought them back within seconds. 




That's what I'm expecting. Kirin: Infinite shots. Do it Kishi


----------



## Tony Lou (Feb 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by* Louis-954*
> Sasuke is far worse than Gaara or Nagato, he isn't "confused" or being manipulated by anyone, these are things that he wants to to do.



So did Nagato when he wiped Konoha out of the map. No one incentivated him to. 
He had his own philosophy, he wasn't merely confused.


----------



## B.o.t.i (Feb 7, 2012)

sasuke can probably bring lightning down swinging his amratsu susanowa wand.
We'll let you enjoy for now.


----------



## Narutaru (Feb 7, 2012)

Leptirica said:


> But, he did it before, didn't he? Something about sending fire up in the sky?



With the added effect of Amaterasu, yes. Is he walking around shooting Amaterasu everywhere? Nothing in the spoiler thread hints that it's his doing.


----------



## Orochibuto (Feb 7, 2012)

Blinx-182 said:


> *Prediction:*
> 
> Sasuke is going to pull off a Jokey Boy with Kirin. That's right, infinite shots. Remember when the skies cleared when Sasuke brought down Kirin?
> 
> ...



Its possible ..........


----------



## AMtrack (Feb 7, 2012)

Yagami1211 said:


> Hinata : Naruto-kun ! I always tried to follow you, to catch up to you ... but once this war is over. I won't try to catch up to you anymore.
> Next time I'll be right next to you while I grap your hand and walk with you. Please ... wait for me.



LOL!  So basically, Hinata gives up on being strong and will be happy to be waifu material.  What great aspirations you have Hinata  thats the gutsy ninja way you've learned from stalking Nardo so long.  Seriously...thats some serious trolling.  Sounds so OOC and borderline cwazy.



> Sakura : ( Naruto, you saved Konoha and now you're trying to save the Shinobi World.
> You always always end up in bad situations doing most of the job. but this time whatever you say, I'll be there. And I'm not alone.
> We will fight alongside everyone. )



Bout damn time!  This woman doesn't wanna be pairing fodder anymore.  And if I'm reading this correctly she has totally agreed to be Naruto's bitch.  Bout time, now get in line


----------



## bearzerger (Feb 7, 2012)

B.o.t.i said:


> There's no way tobi is running how pathetic can he be he will no longer be a threat to readers if he ran.What would running away to come back bring?? Cant take him serious after that.He cant run away and comeback stronger getting rin'negan was his pinnacle power up how can't he come back stronger.
> 
> Its over for him everyone's coming to see ,support naruto how can naruto fail and tobi run away.The nobody will become a somebody in this ass whooping he gets.You dont fight naruto when he gets power ups or these jesus/moments comparison to legend.
> 
> konoha invasion part3 is final arc with kabuto+sasuke+revived uchiha+juubi+shodai mk2 and team shitbird.



All too true. If Tobi runs all he'll accomplish is that he'll find another place to die. His final role would be to show us who will take over for him as the next main villain by killing him.

I'm with you on the final arc only instead of Kabuto it'll be Madara who will be at the head of the revived Uchiha and team Shitbird will be assimilated in the flock of shinobi alliance sheep.



Superstars said:


> Tobi's uneasiness is not because of the opponents powers, that was made clear.



Yes, Tobi is quite clear in that he doesn't really understand why he is so uneasy. What's your point in quoting my post to say this?


----------



## Orochibuto (Feb 7, 2012)

AMtrack said:


> LOL!  So basically, Hinata gives up on being strong and will be happy to be waifu material.  What great aspirations you have Hinata  thats the gutsy ninja way you've learned from stalking Nardo so long.  Seriously...thats some serious trolling.  Sounds so OOC and borderline cwazy.



By catch you up I think she meant try to be with him, and she was simply saying that when the war is over she wont be stalking and "catching up" anymore but she is going to outright go to Naruto.


----------



## Leptirica (Feb 7, 2012)

Narutaru said:


> With the added effect of Amaterasu, yes. Is he walking around shooting Amaterasu everywhere? Nothing in the spoiler thread hints that it's his doing.



Maybe it's not him this time, of course, but it's not a far-fetched theory. He is preparing for battle, not taking a stroll. You made it sound like it was impossible, not improbable.


----------



## Arles Celes (Feb 7, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Itachi hands down.



If Sasuke destroyed Itachi "for the lulz" and destroyed his Yata mirror while commenting,"Even shit is more durable than that" would you become a Sasuke fan?

Itachi and Sasuke aside, how many power ups can Naruto still get if he somehow becomes a Juubi Jin(even with time limit) in the upcoming chapters?


----------



## Frawstbite (Feb 7, 2012)

Luiz said:


> It will only go deeper and deeper into that theme.
> And yep, they will be eating ramen together.


----------



## bearzerger (Feb 7, 2012)

AMtrack said:


> LOL!  So basically, Hinata gives up on being strong and will be happy to be waifu material.  What great aspirations you have Hinata  thats the gutsy ninja way you've learned from stalking Nardo so long.  Seriously...thats some serious trolling.  Sounds so OOC and borderline cwazy.



You missunderstand Hinata's line. Hinata's line is about her change in perspective. At the beginning of the manga Hinata was satisfied with just watching Naruto, then she changed and was looking at Naruto's back trying to walk in his footsteps, but now she will stop running after him  and instead intents to stand at his side as an equal.


----------



## AMtrack (Feb 7, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> By catch you up I think she meant try to be with him, and she was simply saying that when the war is over she wont be stalking and "catching up" anymore but she is going to outright go to Naruto.



But you just dont say that in english in reference to trying to be with someone.  Besides she has already gone to Naruto directly, so she wouldnt feel the need to do so again.  I'm pretty sure thats a reference to power level and strength.


----------



## Louis-954 (Feb 7, 2012)

> Show me a manga panel with this. (I recall there's loads of threads asking if Sasuke's actually killed anyone so I'm interested if this panel exists.)


Link removed
Link removed
Link removed



> He killed 1 disposable parasitic clone... How evil of him.


Link removed the Zetsu clones have full faces. the real White Zetsu(the one Sasuke was shown killing) only has half a face.



> A lot of trying however not once did he succeed. Nagato however outright killed Kakashi and his former sensei Jiraiya which are feats Sasuke is not anywhere near approaching.


You say that as if he wasn't going to follow through with his actions. You think he was gonna just say "Lol I was just trolling, I wasn't really going to kill ya". He had his Chidori aimed at Sakura and Karins heads for christ sake.



> Saying he going to do something doesn't equal the feat of doing it. Orochimaru said he'd completely crush Konoha but I don't see people saying he actually managed to crush konoha.


Oh ok I get it, so as long as the bad guy is stopped it means he isn't as evil as if he would of actually succeeded. Do you not see how silly that sounds?



> Of all of them Nagato had by far the worst mentality because he truly believed it was his destiny alone to show the world pain.


He was manipulated by Tobi/Madara. Sasuke is doing these things of his own volition, he made the decision himself after he found out the truth about Itachi.



> Also I can't see Sasuke ever doing something on the scale Nagato was aiming for.
> "Hundreds of millions of people shall be wiped out in an instant and then the masses shall live in terror!"


Nagato didn't kill "Hundreds of millions of people.".



> Seriously before he changed Nagato was a completely screwed individual.


Because he was manipulated by Tobi/Madara. Tobi/Madara even said to Naruto "Sasuke is different than Nagato, he is the real deal, you won't be able to change/talk him out of it".



> So did Nagato when he wiped Konoha out of the map. No one incentivated him to.
> He had his own philosophy, he wasn't merely confused.


Again, Tobi/Madara manipulated him. He was being manipulated from the shadows the second he obtained the Rinnegan. His life was shaped and controlled by Tobi/Madara both directly and indirectly.


----------



## CrystalCypher (Feb 7, 2012)

CA182 said:


> @Louis-954
> Show me a manga panel with this. (I recall there's loads of threads asking if Sasuke's actually killed anyone so I'm interested if this panel exists.)



Link removed

This seems like it's going to be Tobi's last battle. It's been 9 chapters and we're about to see all Tobi's techniques. I wouldn't be surprised to finally have the mask remove in the next 2 chapters.


----------



## Tony Lou (Feb 7, 2012)

AMtrack said:


> LOL!  So basically, Hinata gives up on being strong and will be happy to be waifu material.  What great aspirations you have Hinata  thats the gutsy ninja way you've learned from stalking Nardo so long.  Seriously...thats some serious trolling.  Sounds so OOC and borderline cwazy.
> 
> 
> 
> Bout damn time!  This woman doesn't wanna be pairing fodder anymore.  And if I'm reading this correctly she has totally agreed to be Naruto's bitch.  Bout time, now get in line



The path of almost every woman in this series is to be a man's shadow. Like Konan and Nagato. Or Sakura and Naruto, not in the pairing sense but how she depends on him.


----------



## Orochibuto (Feb 7, 2012)

Part of me want Sasuke with Kirin spam, part of me doesnt.



Arles Celes said:


> If Sasuke destroyed Itachi "for the lulz" and destroyed his Yata mirror while commenting,"Even shit is more durable than that" would you become a Sasuke fan?



No, the reson is that I actually dislike Sasuke the character itself while I dislike Itachi more isnt becuase of Itachi but because the retarded fandom.

Althought if Sasuke did that and if he does I give an oath to become an honorary Sasuke fan for a week.



Arles Celes said:


> Itachi and Sasuke aside, how many power ups can Naruto still get if he somehow becomes a Juubi Jin(even with time limit) in the upcoming chapters?



Juubi Jin should be enough, although technically he still has "that" jutsu and combining SM with what would be by then a "Juubi Mode"


----------



## Arles Celes (Feb 7, 2012)

AMtrack said:


> But you just dont say that in english in reference to trying to be with someone.  Besides she has already gone to Naruto directly, so she wouldnt feel the need to do so again.  I'm pretty sure thats a reference to power level and strength.



Hinata might be on her way to become a yandere.

She wouldn't be the first shy girl who ended up going insane LOL

First they stalk, then they build up some confidence, and then they either get rejected or/and become QUITE posessive and finally....


----------



## Orochibuto (Feb 7, 2012)

So it would be storm creation with Kirin Spam vs Super Biuu Dama spam



I dont see tanking for any of those, basically the one that gets hit by it first lose.


----------



## Arles Celes (Feb 7, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> So it would be storm creation with Kirin Spam vs Super Biuu Dama spam
> 
> 
> 
> I dont see tanking for any of those, basically the one that gets hit by it first lose.



To be fair even a rasengan or a chidori can kill even kage level shinobi. It is a nice distinction from lets say dragon ball where a character with a higher power level was completely immune to what any weaker guy could do.

It prevents even the rookies from becoming utterly powerless when Naruto and Sasuke become such monsters.


----------



## BlinkST (Feb 7, 2012)

Louis-954 said:


> Link removed the Zetsu clones have full faces. the real White Zetsu(the one Sasuke was shown killing) only has half a face.


 


Actual White Zetsu has the flytrap thing. Sasuke killed a spore clone.


----------



## bloodyhawk (Feb 7, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Part of me want Sasuke with Kirin spam, part of me doesnt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hell yeah. it looks like we have something in common we both dislike sasuke and itachi.


----------



## AMtrack (Feb 7, 2012)

Luiz said:


> The path of almost every woman in this series is to be a man's shadow. Like Konan and Nagato. Or Sakura and Naruto, not in the pairing sense but how she depends on him.



True...but my god you're not supposed to come right out and say it  at least pretend like you're gonna try do something



Arles Celes said:


> Hinata might be on her way to become a yandere.
> 
> She wouldn't be the first shy girl who ended up going insane LOL
> 
> First they stalk, then they build up some confidence, and then they either get rejected or/and become QUITE posessive and finally....




LOL she snapped!  I can see it now...that Naruto rescue arc is coming


----------



## andrea (Feb 7, 2012)

I'm getting pretty tired of Hinata acting like a Naruto satellite. I wish for once in her life she'd actually do something for her own sake.


----------



## Kankurette (Feb 7, 2012)

I'm glad she's becoming more confident, at least. I just hope we're not going to have a repeat of Pein.

Also, since Sasuke's here, I wonder if he's going to bump into Suigetsu and Juugo?


----------



## GodRealmPain (Feb 7, 2012)

It started to rain so sh*t just got real, we are entering the highlight of this war now.


----------



## bloodyhawk (Feb 7, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> I'm getting pretty tired of Hinata acting like a Naruto satellite. I wish for once in her life she'd actually do something for her own sake.



that's what you call a true love. even though if its on sided lol


----------



## AMtrack (Feb 7, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> I'm getting pretty tired of Hinata acting like a Naruto satellite. I wish for once in her life she'd actually do something for her own sake.



She was showing signs of character development too...oh well guess not.

At least Sakura seems capable of making a goal that doesn't begin or end with Sasuke now.  Kishi better not let me down  one of my favorite characters lol


----------



## Addy (Feb 7, 2012)

i just like how tobi was sidepaneled 

FV lol.


----------



## Renyou (Feb 7, 2012)

Blinx-182 said:


> Actual White Zetsu has the flytrap thing. Sasuke killed a spore clone.



There's a possibility Kishi just forgot to draw the flytrap.


----------



## Arles Celes (Feb 7, 2012)

AMtrack said:


> True...but my god you're not supposed to come right out and say it  at least pretend like you're gonna try do something
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Nice boat" might be on the way

Thanfully Sakura may keep her axe to protect Naruto from such...circumstances.


----------



## vered (Feb 7, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> So it would be storm creation with Kirin Spam vs Super Biuu Dama spam
> 
> 
> 
> I dont see tanking for any of those, basically the one that gets hit by it first lose.



Perhaps Naruto will combine futton with the bijuudama to create FBD like FRS but mountains destroying lv jutsu.That will be his counter to the amaterasu empowered Kirin.


----------



## AMtrack (Feb 7, 2012)

Addy said:


> i just like how tobi was sidepaneled
> 
> FV lol.



We've known all along Tobi was no FV.  Lol to that  he's not even sinister nor truly evil.  Still ppl desperately hang on even when its clear Tobi is about to get pwned.



Arles Celes said:


> "Nice boat" might be on the way
> 
> Thanfully Sakura may keep her axe to protect Naruto from such...circumstances.



Do it Kishi  Sakura with an axe would be boss


----------



## Orochibuto (Feb 7, 2012)

Arles Celes said:


> To be fair even a rasengan or a chidori can kill even kage level shinobi. It is a nice distinction from lets say dragon ball where a character with a higher power level was completely immune to what any weaker guy could do.
> 
> It prevents even the rookies from becoming utterly powerless when Naruto and Sasuke become such monsters.



Not even all rookies together could make a dent on current Naruto and the same should go for Sasuke but we will see.


----------



## Yozora (Feb 7, 2012)

> Tobi : *This face ...*
> When Tobi grabs his Fan, water starts to drop.
> 
> Tobi : Sweat ? No, it's rain. That's it. Fighting thoses guys shouldn't make me sweat. Naruto is just a test to Sasuke.
> ...



Tobi starting worrying about his identity? Maybe that's why he feels uneasy.

I get a feeling that Tobi underestimate Naruto New power.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 7, 2012)

Chapter gonna be boring as shit.

My prediction.


----------



## Octavian (Feb 7, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Not even all rookies together could make a dent on current Naruto and the same should go for Sasuke but we will see.



yea, this is why i feel that the rookies v sasuke fight will either deflate sasuke or inflate power levels for the rookies.

however, all will be fine if sauce one shots them since that is essentially what BM naruto would do to them


----------



## B.o.t.i (Feb 7, 2012)

bearzerger said:


> All too true. If Tobi runs all he'll accomplish is that he'll find another place to die. His final role would be to show us who will take over for him as the next main villain by killing him.
> 
> I'm with you on the final arc only instead of Kabuto it'll be Madara who will be at the head of the revived Uchiha and team Shitbird will be assimilated in the flock of shinobi alliance sheep.
> 
> Yes, Tobi is quite clear in that he doesn't really understand why he is so uneasy. What's your point in quoting my post to say this?



Tobi's uneasy is the usual uchiha shakes dudes sweating he was originally planning to run. That unease is probably narutos massive power up and naruto apparently getting knowledge of bijuu's he does not have.

Add the fact that he could not phase through naruto during that headbutt.I'll predict that is what minato meant that naruto needed kyuubi chakra to beat tobi his bijuu mode negates the phasing through.

I think madara is just another edo fodder and a showcase of kabuto's modification skills. Itachi will get beat by kabuto but he will succeed in stopping the edos.

Link removed

I think you underestimated kabuto bro.

Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed

I feel Kabuto is the guy that will revive the juubi and uchiha clan with a new revival jutsu superior to edo tensei. I see him doing a deal with sasuke to help him destroy konoha (oro's will) and fight naruto. I was reading back think kabuto's been underestimated here he's got alot of tools he has shodai cells and tenzou he can make a shodai mk2,he knows where gedou mazou was hidden,zetsu cells.He's got stuff once he unlocks this rikudou knowledge/secrets he'll be a threat give this guy dna he'll make something.


----------



## Orochibuto (Feb 7, 2012)

Yozora said:


> Tobi starting worrying about his identity? Maybe that's why he feels uneasy.
> 
> I get a feeling that Tobi underestimate Naruto New power.



Tobi admitted he didnt expected Naruto to tame Kurama, let alone all 9 Bijuus.


----------



## Leptirica (Feb 7, 2012)

Yozora said:


> Tobi starting worrying about his identity? Maybe that's why he feels uneasy.
> 
> I get a feeling that Tobi underestimate Naruto New power.




I think it's the power of love and friendship he doesn't get, and it's working out for Naruto, so it's making him uneasy. Like with Voldemort, you know?


----------



## AMtrack (Feb 7, 2012)

Naruto is fucking with Tobi, thats why he feels uneasy.  Usually its Tobi LOL'ing at ppl without all the information he has.  Now Naruto is like "lolz you dont know?  Kyuubi he doesn't know..what a nub "

I mean really..if you were a "mastermind" who "manipulates" everything how would you feel in this situation?  Rain my ass...Tobi is crying lol!  His poor feelings


----------



## atenzor (Feb 7, 2012)

I just saw the chapter, it was great...


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## AMtrack (Feb 7, 2012)

Question!!!

If Tobi is wearing a mask, how can rain possibly be dripping down his face.....


----------



## Orochibuto (Feb 7, 2012)

Tobi doesnt know


----------



## Yozora (Feb 7, 2012)

It's interesting when Tobi said "This face.." like his face not belong to him.


----------



## Orochibuto (Feb 7, 2012)

Yozora said:


> It's interesting when Tobi said "This face.." like his face not belong to him.



Maybe he is refering to Naruto's face you know he looks like Rikudou Sennin and maybe Tobi recognized that.

Althought it is possible as well that if Tobi is indeed the evil soul of Juubi his body is reacting to Naruto having a bond with all 9 tailed beasts.


----------



## Arles Celes (Feb 7, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Tobi admitted he didnt expected Naruto to tame Kurama, let alone all 9 Bijuus.



Kakashi : Now That's more like you, Gai.

Tobi : This face ...

It looked like if Tobi saw something in Kakashi as he seems to be talking about him. Either that or Sasuke's hateful presence somehow reached even him and caused him to grew anxious.

Naruto with BM clearly would qualify for that but as for as Tobi can tell Naruto ran out of BM juice so that shouldn't be a problem(at least until  Naruto somehow enters BM again).

I wouldn't say that Tobi=Obito seems more likely because of Tobi's possible interst in Kakashi but then again Kishi said that this time(lol) we may finally have the year of Kakashi so who knows...

Naruto Vs Tobi will end up in a Taijutsu fight as that is how battles are usually settled when characters run out of nukes. A punch, a sword stab, and an illness are responsible for 90% of victories in this manga.


----------



## Orochibuto (Feb 7, 2012)

It is also possible that Tobi see Minato the guy who pwned his ass in Naruto.


----------



## CA182 (Feb 7, 2012)

@atenzor

Is the chapter out?


----------



## atenzor (Feb 7, 2012)

tobi is so hyped that he has to win this fight... please kishi, make the good guys lose for once... or twice LOL


----------



## GodRealmPain (Feb 7, 2012)

The question of the year, who the f*ck is tobi xD


----------



## atenzor (Feb 7, 2012)

CA182 said:


> @atenzor
> 
> Is the chapter out?



nah i was just kidding, hence the spoiler i put lol, but keep
refreshing Link removed it will come soon


----------



## Addy (Feb 7, 2012)

so much filler 


*Spoiler*: __ 





> Gai : Seeing how Naruto managed to progess and grow up like this ... makes me look like an old senile man.
> 
> Kakashi : What ? that's not like you. I don't say that often but ... Aren't you the one who said our youth is far from being over ?
> But since we came here ...
> ...


----------



## Orochibuto (Feb 7, 2012)

Arles Celes said:


> Kakashi : Now That's more like you, Gai.
> 
> Tobi : This face ...
> 
> ...



But Tobi got scared basically afte the "9 names" thing which imply Naruto's power up may not be over or may have even evolved.


----------



## Mayaki (Feb 7, 2012)

Or it's just Narutos confidence that makes him insecure. Tobi can't sense any fear in Naruto and nothing but total confidence. He is afraid that Naruto actually has something up his sleeve he hasn't planed for. Especially since Naruto once before caused a scar to Tobis plans.


----------



## Yozora (Feb 7, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Maybe he is refering to Naruto's face you know he looks like Rikudou Sennin and maybe Tobi recognized that.
> 
> Althought it is possible as well that if Tobi is indeed the evil soul of Juubi his body is reacting to Naruto having a bond with all 9 tailed beasts.



I could be wrong but i think he referring to his own face.


----------



## Addy (Feb 7, 2012)

Mayaki said:


> Or it's just Narutos confidence that makes him insecure. Tobi can't sense any fear in Naruto and nothing but total confidence. He is afraid that Naruto actually has something up his sleeve he hasn't planed for. Especially since Naruto once before caused a scar to Tobis plans.



actually, no. 



> I fully understand their powers. This uneasyness doesn't come from their powers. Then what is it ?



you can argue that it's fear but for that to happen, it needs more dialogue. especially that madara didn't give a crap about naruto's new mode aside from a  "! with a small comment ".

think about it. naruto lost his mode now so he isn't a threat as he used to be but there is something else.

i won't be surprised if he is afraid of naruto's light as he is the darkness. it's cheesy, true, but that's what kishi does at best.


----------



## Orochibuto (Feb 7, 2012)

Yozora said:


> I could be wrong but i think he referring to his own face.



Its possible we will have to see the panel to confirm.

And I think the most logical explanation to Tobi's fear is what was said, Tobi always knows everything but now he doesnt know somthing, said something is causing the strongest foe on the battlefield to feel a lot of confidence despite that Bijuu Mode time was over and worse said thing is related to the 9 Biuus, the key to his Mooneye plan.


----------



## Orochibuto (Feb 7, 2012)

Addy said:


> actually, no.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tobi stated clearly that he didnt expected Naruto to gain Bijuu Mode and now there is something Naruto knows that he doesnt and Naruto is loling at it.

Of course you might be correct. If so and if he is really using a possesed body maybe "Naruto's light" may cause Tobi to b expelled from his body thus fucking him, this would make sense if Tobi was refering to his face when he said "that face". As if "this body isnt obeying my will anymore"


----------



## Wonder Mike (Feb 7, 2012)

Is it just me or do you also think Sasuke is about to meet the rookies and fight them all?


----------



## Arles Celes (Feb 7, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> But Tobi got scared basically afte the "9 names" thing which imply Naruto's power up may not be over or may have even evolved.



Tobi doesn't seem to understand what Naruto was even talking about so either:

1. He is anxious because the though of Naruto still having some trump card crossed his mind(when Naruto was talking about names).

2. Kakashi somehow caused him such a feeling(Tobi=Obito).

3. "Tobi" is actually possessing someone's elses body and for some reason the original owner of the body is starting to overpower his will.

4. Tobi felt Sasuke's powerful dark chakra.

5. Tobi is actually the evil part of Juubi/Juubi's soul as you mentioned and Naruto purifying the bijuus is having some sort of effect on him.


----------



## Orochibuto (Feb 7, 2012)

Mike Von J said:


> Is it just me or do you also think Sasuke is about to meet the rookies and fight them all?



Thats the first thing I thought. This will confirm or deny if EMS is enough to fight current Naruto.


----------



## Addy (Feb 7, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Tobi stated clearly that he didnt expected Naruto to gain Bijuu Mode and now there is something Naruto knows that he doesnt and Naruto is loling at it.
> 
> Of course you might be correct.


ofcourse he didn't expect it but fear it? 

although, maybe because naruto is mocking tobi.


----------



## Mayaki (Feb 7, 2012)

Addy said:


> actually, no.
> 
> you can argue that it's fear but for that to happen, it needs more dialogue. especially that madara didn't give a crap about naruto's new mode aside from a  "! with a small comment ".
> 
> ...



Sure. Maybe I didn't make myself clear, I actually just thought that Tobi would think "Naruto is clearly loosing this fight just according to my plan.. Still his face expresses confidence. Why?"

But yes, maybe he interprets it differently. Maybe he sees in him the light. The first. Or the R. Sennin. But I thought that the "confident look" was a kind of theme. Like Nagato told him "You have changed, its in your face." or Gaara back then in part one.


----------



## atenzor (Feb 7, 2012)

if sasuke has the new abilities mentioned by the guy that told us spoilers (and he was right about all of them so far), then sasuke is going to be really hard to beat, he might even have that ability to stop tobi, because it's time space related also omg, izanami maybe


----------



## vered (Feb 7, 2012)

Mike Von J said:


> Is it just me or do you also think Sasuke is about to meet the rookies and fight them all?



after  Hinatas latest declaration Sasuke better not kill her.
though that would be a great move by kishi storyline wise.


----------



## jgalt7 (Feb 7, 2012)

Mike Von J said:


> Is it just me or do you also think Sasuke is about to meet the rookies and fight them all?



i thought that for a sec, and then i said..."overkill"....


----------



## Majin Lu (Feb 7, 2012)

Konoha 12 pek


----------



## Arles Celes (Feb 7, 2012)

Mike Von J said:


> Is it just me or do you also think Sasuke is about to meet the rookies and fight them all?



The problem is that Sasuke can't kill any of them since they have ultimate plotshields, Besides that would make Sasuke completely irredimable and Kishi was always chickening out when he had the chance to make Sasuke kill some relevant good guy.

He also cant show his skills on them as most of them must remain mysterious till he faces Naruto(to make their fight more epic).

So IF he were to fight them then he offpanelss them without breaking a sweat but for some reason(they are not even worth killing or some excuse like that) he does not deliver the killing blow to any of them.


----------



## gabzilla (Feb 7, 2012)

Mike Von J said:


> Is it just me or do you also think Sasuke is about to meet the rookies and fight them all?





Anything but that. Sasuke will use them as target practice until Naruto comes to save them.


----------



## AMtrack (Feb 7, 2012)

vered said:


> after  Hinatas latest declaration Sasuke better not kill her.
> though that would be a great move by kishi storyline wise.



Its because of that Sasuke needs to kill her..if only for Naruto's safety.  That shit was creepy lol


----------



## Shattering (Feb 7, 2012)

They will be no match for Sasuke, their best chances would be Ino "minds flicker" and Choujis eating that fucking PNJ balls but... I dont see his full Susano'o having problems agains anything the rookies could throw.

The question here is that Sasuke is heading to somewhere, from what we know he doesn't know a shit about Kabuto, and he doesnt have any sensor skills so he must be going to a place he already knows... Orochimaru hideout looking for something or maybe Konoha.

According the shonen jump festa interwiew something will happen with Itachi and that thing will affect Sasuke somehow.


----------



## Addy (Feb 7, 2012)

i understand that people think that sasuke will fight konoha 12 but konoha 12 are not in the same area even.


----------



## B.o.t.i (Feb 7, 2012)

Mike Von J said:


> Is it just me or do you also think Sasuke is about to meet the rookies and fight them all?



he'll meet up with those 2 fodders the cs guy and the other 1.actually he will meet them and say he's coming they will pass by and say were going to naruto.


----------



## shintebukuro (Feb 7, 2012)

I don't see how Sasuke appearing at the end has anything to do with the Konoha 11. Nor do I think it's logical for him to meet with them.


----------



## B.o.t.i (Feb 7, 2012)

shintebukuro said:


> I don't see how Sasuke appearing at the end has anything to do with the Konoha 11. Nor do I think it's logical for him to meet with them.



they'll pass by him but end up going to naruto its a good thing to throw in.


----------



## Leptirica (Feb 7, 2012)

gabzilla said:


> Anything but that. Sasuke will use them as target practice until Naruto comes to save them.



After Naruto's latest power-up, Sasuke's gonna need that target practice, though.


----------



## dream (Feb 7, 2012)

Leptirica said:


> After Naruto's latest power-up, Sasuke's gonna need that target practice, though.



Target practice?  It'll be a massacre.


----------



## junkmonger (Feb 7, 2012)

Shattering said:


> The question here is that Sasuke is heading to somewhere, from what we know he doesn't know a shit about Kabuto, and he doesnt have any sensor skills so he must be going to a place he already knows... Orochimaru hideout looking for something or maybe Konoha.



I was thinking the same thing.  We still don't know why Sasuke destroyed Tobi's hideout.  Possibly, he saw the eye collection?

I have a suspicion that Sasuke will wipe the floor with Tobi and then leave the battlefield.  Once the war is over, the Akatuski story is over.  I''m expecting a time skip where Naruto and Sasuke are going to go head to head over several arcs.  Possibly, Sasuke building up some kind of army to go after Konoha, etc.

My thumb is aslo still prickling that Tobi is Madara.  I was re-reading a large part of post ts arcs.  That was my only explanation how both knew that Nagato had the rinnegan, that the use of rinne tensei on konoha was a betrayal.  Also, it would explain Tobi's comment about his dream of becoming whole again (if Madara split in the same way that muu did and one of the halves was killed by the 1st hokage).


----------



## Nodonn (Feb 7, 2012)

''OH SHIT Naruto is in Sage Mode, better stand back that shit is way too dangerous!''

''Naruto is flinging nukes all over the place, better help him out y'all!''


----------



## Golden Witch (Feb 7, 2012)

Lee arriving sounds like a possible scenario to finally pull out the 8th Gate from Gai.

Can't see a better scenario than being to protect Lee.


----------



## gabzilla (Feb 7, 2012)

Leptirica said:


> After Naruto's latest power-up, Sasuke's gonna need that target practice, though.



You know Sasuke is gonna get a new power up out of his ass.


----------



## Tony Lou (Feb 7, 2012)

gabzilla said:


> You know Sasuke is gonna get a new power up out of his ass.



You mean out of his eyes.


----------



## WraithX959 (Feb 7, 2012)

Rainbow Chakra Mode is coming. It's raining, the Sun is out, and the chapter title is "The Road to Radiance". Tobi should be afraid, very afraid.


----------



## Leptirica (Feb 7, 2012)

Luiz said:


> You mean out of his eyes.



No, no - she phrased it just right. Don't go and spoil it now.


----------



## jgalt7 (Feb 7, 2012)

WraithX959 said:


> Rainbow Chakra Mode is coming. It's raining, the Sun is out, and the chapter title is "The Road to Radiance". Tobi should be afraid, very afraid.



i could already see naruto doing a sailor moon speech and pose.....


----------



## Golden Witch (Feb 7, 2012)

jgalt7 said:


> i could already see naruto doing a sailor moon speech and pose.....



"I am Naruto Uzumaki, the champion of justice!In the names of my Dad and Mother, I will right wrong and triumph over evil...and that means you!"


----------



## Frawstbite (Feb 7, 2012)

jgalt7 said:


> i could already see naruto doing a sailor moon speech and pose.....



Jiraiya did it, so...


----------



## gabzilla (Feb 7, 2012)

Luiz said:


> You mean out of his eyes.



You are no fun


----------



## Golden Witch (Feb 7, 2012)

Luiz said:


> You mean out of his eyes.



Nah.From the bottom of Kishi's Uchiha loving heart.


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Feb 7, 2012)

is this manga really coming to and end then?  

i just read the spoilers, and with sasuke just about to join the fight, and everyone teaming up against tobi now, doesnt seem like much more can happen now.


----------



## Harlita (Feb 7, 2012)

It would be about time.  It's been running for like 13 years now. Jeez.   Naruto vs. Sasuke?  We'll see how that goes.


----------



## atenzor (Feb 7, 2012)

> from 2ch: 章では、3時間であります。


 it seems it's coming in like 3 hours


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Feb 7, 2012)

time for sasuke to put the stomping on folks


----------



## Golden Witch (Feb 7, 2012)

Thought I share:


Kuraokami was born from Kagutsuchi's blood among other deities.
Takemikazuchi for example is a ujigami of bowyers and is often identified with Futsunushi the kami of swords and lightning.
Iwasaku and Nesaku related to the power of swords and lightning and according to this:

"Rending rocks and tree roots"
Link removed
Iwatsutsunoo - a male deity with the hardness of a sword.
There were more which related to the power of fire though I can't remember the name.

I am 100% certain:
Sasuke = Kagutsuchi and the deities born from his death.
The rain and lightning now fit perfectly to kuraokami.

Gotta give Kishi some props.That is well made.


----------



## lions song (Feb 7, 2012)

Another last page for Sasuke! Only 20 more chapters until he actually does something. 



> The Rookies to be rescued !



Fixed.


----------



## Klue (Feb 7, 2012)

Scarlet Plague said:


> Thought I share:
> 
> 
> Kuraokami was born from Kagutsuchi's blood among other deities.
> ...



What are you talking about bro?


----------



## SaiST (Feb 7, 2012)

Scarlet Plague said:


> Thought I share:
> 
> 
> Kuraokami was born from Kagutsuchi's blood among other deities.
> ...


Neat, more influence for new potential techniques.

... Along with more evidence of Kagutsuchi being the douryoku of Sasuke's right eye.


----------



## NarutoIzDaMan (Feb 7, 2012)

Man, I was hoping for some Naruto VS Tobi this chapter but instead we just got a bunch of filler . Sasuke soon joining the battlefield will be interesting because he is the ultimate wildcard in all this chaos, what the hell is he gonna do and is he the FINAL Villain? 

Kishi has done a really good job of making things unpredictable in this arc and I hope it continues. Also, just what the hell are the rookies gonna be able to do for Naruto other than get in his way, seriously?


----------



## Golden Witch (Feb 7, 2012)

Klue said:


> What are you talking about bro?





> The rain is pouring but the sun can be seen in the clouds.
> Footsteps can be seen on the ground.
> 
> the rain is getting stronger.
> ...



Since the other deites fit into Sasuke's persona the only one missing was Kuraokami who is a deity of rain.
He has the sword skill,the lightning,the fire.
So I wouldn't be surprised at all if this power over rain is Sasuke's new Power.
Someone said earlier on it might got to do with Enton which fits as it's called "Kagutsuchi".

This makes Sasuke tremendously more dangerous as Kirin's biggest weakness is now gone.
However I'm not gonna go as far as saying he can literally spam it.


----------



## andrea (Feb 7, 2012)

I don't think the K11 and Sasuke will meet. Him meeting with Sui and Juugo is more likely.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Feb 7, 2012)

Bah, I was expecting action, but instead we get a lull before the second half of the fight starts.

Tobi feels uneasy, but he doesn't understand why?

Interesting...


----------



## gershwin (Feb 7, 2012)

So it seems Sasuke inherited the rain theme from Pein 
Rinnegan is on the way...


----------



## Talis (Feb 7, 2012)

People who said Rinnegan>EMS are going to eat their words slowly.


----------



## Gabe (Feb 7, 2012)

a set up chapter it seems wonder what the rookies will do if naurto faces tobi are they just gonna cheer him on since they dont stand a chance in the fight. and sasuke appearing in the end either means he is headed to narutos and tobis direction or he will run into the rookies.


----------



## Sniffers (Feb 7, 2012)

Wait what? So the chapter is about Tobi sweating and the Konoha 12 fapping to Naruto? That's all? Super lame. Where's the content?

At this rate, I wouldn't be surprised if Itachi cancels ET off-panel and that we only learn Edo Madara dispersed via a random statement. I mean fights get off-panelled but we do get previous established things reiterated over and over.


----------



## Frawstbite (Feb 7, 2012)

loool3 said:


> People who said Rinnegan>EMS are going to eat their words slowly.



Not when you look at it as a whole. It's just what we've been shown. For example, the rinnengan allows you to apparently, effectively, master all elements. Anyone with half a brain can take advantage of that limitless potential. 

It may get better feats I'll agree, given the fact that Sasuke has to keep up with Naruto (assuming he gets no power-ups).

However, ultimate mastery over all elements is something that shouldn't be taken lightly. Look at what Kisame can do with water alone, Raikage with lightning, etc. It would have been great to see something like that, but It's not going to happen.


----------



## Addy (Feb 7, 2012)

loool3 said:


> People who said Rinnegan>EMS are going to eat their words slowly.



normal MS > rinnegan or even a normal sharingan for that matter if used right. for example, sasuke being able to over come tsukyomi and itachi  vs nagato.


----------



## Penance (Feb 7, 2012)

gershvin said:


> So it seems Sasuke inherited the rain theme from Pein
> Rinnegan is on the way...



I'm starting to think the same thing.  Another off-panel power up for Sasuke?


----------



## Jizznificent (Feb 7, 2012)

loool3 said:


> People who said Rinnegan>EMS are going to eat their words slowly.


...


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Feb 7, 2012)

NarutoIzDaMan said:


> Man, I was hoping for some Naruto VS Tobi this chapter but instead we just got a bunch of filler . Sasuke soon joining the battlefield will be interesting because he is the ultimate wildcard in all this chaos, what the hell is he gonna do and is he the FINAL Villain?
> 
> _*Kishi has done a really good job of making things unpredictable in this arc*_ and I hope it continues. Also, just what the hell are the rookies gonna be able to do for Naruto other than get in his way, seriously?



sure got that right pal...


----------



## sirbenoit (Feb 7, 2012)

if sasuke is near the rookies he will probably kill all the women and rape the men


----------



## Talis (Feb 7, 2012)

Addy said:


> normal MS > rinnegan or even a normal sharingan for that matter if used right. for example, sasuke being able to over come tsukyomi and itachi  vs nagato.


I am talking about it in general.
''Sasuke the demon'', the uber haxxed EMS techniques are on their way, Kishi said nuff already.


----------



## Klue (Feb 7, 2012)

Addy said:


> normal MS > rinnegan or even a normal sharingan for that matter if used right. for example, sasuke being able to over come tsukyomi and itachi  vs nagato.



Naruto, Bee & Itachi vs. A crippled Nagato. 

Rinnegan is the next step after the EMS. Rinnegan > All doujutsu.


----------



## MCHammerdad (Feb 7, 2012)

The rinnegan nagato used wasn't anywhere near its full potential though. 

Madara's rinnegan was capable of all its EMS techniques.... 

I would say that the MS is = to Nagato's Rinnegan. 

However Madara's Rinnegan >>> EMS. Since it has all of the EMS's powers itself.


----------



## bearzerger (Feb 7, 2012)

No matter how much stronger Sasuke may turn out to be than Nagato there can be no doubt that Rinnegan is the superior doujutsu.


----------



## vered (Feb 7, 2012)

i find it funny how every time, the discussion goes back to the Rinnegan somehow even if it has no real presence in the chapter.
on 2ch for ex they were feverishly speculating about Sasuke getting the Rinnegan throughout their whole discussion.


----------



## Golden Witch (Feb 7, 2012)

Regarding the rookies:

It seems like this is their very last chance to shine.
Oh god Kishi, at least don't screw this up.


----------



## Trojan (Feb 7, 2012)

loool3 said:


> People who said Rinnegan>EMS are going to eat their words slowly.





Link removed


----------



## Talis (Feb 7, 2012)

TorJaN said:


> Link removed



I am the one which should laugh actually.


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Feb 7, 2012)

Tobi fans right now


----------



## Fay (Feb 7, 2012)

Scarlet Plague said:


> Regarding the rookies:
> 
> It seems like this is their very last chance to shine.
> Oh god Kishi, at least don't screw this up.



But how can they? Naruto will dominate the fight and one or more of them will end up being saved to make him look good. This is a Naruto hype fight not a rookie hype fight.


----------



## blacksword (Feb 7, 2012)

what if Madara decides to summon Gedo Mazo?


----------



## Tony Lou (Feb 7, 2012)

Final doujutsu :


----------



## God of Turmoil (Feb 7, 2012)

Lol. So instead of flashing to the madada vs five kages fight, they're going to stall with all the rookies going "Hur let's save Narutooooo~"? -_-


----------



## Gilgamesh (Feb 7, 2012)

This chapter looks like shit


----------



## blacksword (Feb 7, 2012)

Luiz said:


> Final doujutsu :


It's clearly Gedo Mazo


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Feb 7, 2012)

> Bee Getting Captured
> Tobi going to beat Naruto and seal them up
> Rinnegan < EMS
> Tobi is just toying with Naruto

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA, this can't be real


----------



## Sasukethe7thHokage (Feb 7, 2012)

notice naruto looks differnt than the the rest of the jins.... so if naruto got a special version of what others got 

then what makes you think sasuke wont get a special version of what others have 

yes the 
Rinnegan > Sharigan 

but sasuke's particular sharigan > everything else


----------



## Penance (Feb 7, 2012)

Nagato Sennin said:


> > Bee Getting Captured
> > Tobi going to beat Naruto and seal them up
> > Rinnegan < EMS
> > Tobi is just toying with Naruto
> ...



...Tobi doesn't stand a chance...


----------



## Icegaze (Feb 7, 2012)

Things I retained from the spoiler text:
- NaruHina moment 
- Tobi = psycho (giving himself pep talks and sh!t)
- NaruHina moment  
- The Rookies are going to be relevant in the near future
- Saskeeeeeeee
- NaruHina moment


----------



## Mister (Feb 7, 2012)

Seems good, seems very good. However I expected more action, though this build up makes me want the next chapter more - likely the aim of the chapter.

We know Sasuke and Naruto will be facing off, I'm certain Sasuke will cut in. We know Sasuke is closer to being controlled by Tobi as Naruto is meant to be a test for Sasuke. 

If Naruto is worn down before fighting Sasuke, the implications are clear. Contrariwise it could be the author's ploy to prompt Naruto to show more of Sage Mode, reveal 'that jutsu', reveal an eventual human version of Bijuu-Dama or even reveal that hidden jutsu- perhaps even show how Naruto can utilise the Bijuu's chakra. 


Seems like it'll likely end up as Naruto vs Sasuke and Rinnegan Tobi vs whole alliance. 
Naruto'll probably save a lot of shinobi from shots Tobi plans to make.
Rinnegan seems to fight a nation or more. 

Alas, I see when this encounter will get good - Sasuke enters; a controntation - then it'll cut right back to Madara and the Kages.


----------



## Fay (Feb 7, 2012)

Luiz said:


> Final doujutsu :



It's kind of scary looking on a human though, a simpler design would be nicer me thinks.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Feb 7, 2012)

Is there any chance of us getting the chapter early since we got spoilers early?


----------



## Klue (Feb 7, 2012)

loool3 said:


> I am talking about it in general.
> ''Sasuke the demon'', the uber haxxed EMS techniques are on their way, Kishi said nuff already.



And that same Kishi already told us what the next step after the EMS is. The Rinnegan; welcome to Rikudou-hood.

It would be hilarious is Sasuke somehow revealed the Rinnegan at the end of this very chapter.


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Feb 7, 2012)

All Tobi fans jumping back on the Sasuke bandwagon, I love it


----------



## Trojan (Feb 7, 2012)

loool3 said:


> I am the one which should laugh actually.



Rinnegan>EMS
This is a fact . ( =


----------



## First Tsurugi (Feb 7, 2012)

Nagato Sennin said:


> All Tobi fans jumping back on the Sasuke bandwagon, I love it



Hey bro I know you're still sore about your favorite character dying like a bitch twice but could you please stop shitting up the prediction thread with your badposting?

Thanks.


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 7, 2012)

Nagato Sennin said:


> All Tobi fans jumping back on the Sasuke bandwagon, I love it


Uchiha fans will be Uchiha fans.


----------



## Penance (Feb 7, 2012)

Nagato Sennin said:


> All Tobi *Rinnegan *fans jumping back on the Sasuke bandwagon, I love it



Theeereya go...


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Feb 7, 2012)

Luiz said:


> Final doujutsu :


the discussion ends there 


First Tsurugi said:


> Hey bro I know you're still sore about your favorite character dying like a bitch twice but could you please stop shitting up the prediction thread with your badposting?
> 
> Thanks.



cosigned


----------



## blacksword (Feb 7, 2012)

> Hey bro I know you're still sore about your favorite character dying like a bitch twice but could you please stop shitting up the prediction thread with your badposting?
> 
> Thanks.


Ignore him. He still can't get over the fact that Nagato got rinnegan from Tobi.


----------



## Gabe (Feb 7, 2012)

wonder if naruto learned anything else form the bijuus like any info on RS the juubi or some other info.


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Feb 7, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> Hey bro I know you're still sore about your favorite character dying like a bitch twice but could you please stop shitting up the prediction thread with your badposting?
> 
> Thanks.



You seem quite upset. Look like you need a little sauce with that whine. You still think Tobi has a shot a FV when it's clear Sasuke is the one.


----------



## BroKage (Feb 7, 2012)

blacksword said:


> Ignore him. He still can't get over the fact that Nagato got rinnegan from Tobi.



Konan called that a lie. Combine that with how Madara himself knew Nagato and he was probably the one who offered the Rinnegan, not Tobi.


----------



## Penance (Feb 7, 2012)

Nagato Sennin said:


> You seem quite upset. Look like you need a little sauce with that whine. You still think Tobi has a shot a FV when *it's clear Sasuke is the one*.



Eh...I wouldn't go that far...


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Feb 7, 2012)

blacksword said:


> Ignore him. He still can't get over the fact that Nagato got rinnegan from Tobi.


----------



## Klue (Feb 7, 2012)

Arcystus said:


> Konan called that a lie. Combine that with how Madara himself knew Nagato and he was probably the one who offered the Rinnegan, not Tobi.



Same difference, really.


----------



## blacksword (Feb 7, 2012)

> Konan called that a lie. Combine that with how Madara himself knew Nagato and he was probably the one who offered the Rinnegan, not Tobi.


As tobi said Konan was foolish little girl who knew nothing. Plus it's obvious that Tobi transplanted the eyes into Nagato because I can't imagine Madara offering his eyes to Nagato


----------



## Penance (Feb 7, 2012)

blacksword said:


> As tobi said Konan was foolish little girl who knew nothing. Plus it's obvious that Tobi transplanted the eyes into Nagato because I can't imagine Madara offering his eyes to Nagato



Tobi wasn't old enough, then...


----------



## Klue (Feb 7, 2012)

Penance said:


> Tobi wasn't old enough, then...



??

We don't know how old Tobi is.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Feb 7, 2012)

blacksword said:


> As tobi said Konan was foolish little girl who knew nothing. Plus it's obvious that Tobi transplanted the eyes into Nagato because I can't imagine Madara offering his eyes to Nagato



Madara knew it was Nagato who received his eyes, since he expected to be revived by him.

Even if he wasn't the one who directly gave Nagato his eyes, it was his intention that he was to be given them.



Nagato Sennin said:


> You mad.



What did I tell you about shitposting?


----------



## blacksword (Feb 7, 2012)

> Even if he wasn't the one who directly gave Nagato his eyes, it was his intention that he was to be given them.


It doesn't change the fact that Tobi was the one who gave nagato the eyes.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Feb 7, 2012)

blacksword said:


> It doesn't change the fact that Tobi was the one who gave nagato the eyes.



I don't think we can say that with certainty anymore.


----------



## Swagger Wagon (Feb 7, 2012)

Tobi giving himself psycho pep talks?
I look forward to this chapter


----------



## BlinkST (Feb 7, 2012)

TorJaN said:


> Rinnegan>EMS
> This is a fact . ( =


Flavor text = Not canon 


Sasuke > Nagato


----------



## blacksword (Feb 7, 2012)

> Tobi giving himself psycho pep talks?
> I look forward to this chapter


It's Obito talk. He's reminiscing his old days.


----------



## KillerFlow (Feb 7, 2012)

Interesting...Sasuke vs. Konoha 12 might end up happening after all huh..


----------



## blacksword (Feb 7, 2012)

> Sasuke > Nagato


I approve. 

Uchiha>your favourite character


----------



## Golden Witch (Feb 7, 2012)

blacksword said:


> I approve.
> 
> Uchiha>your favourite character



And what if your favourite character is an Uchiha?


----------



## Talis (Feb 7, 2012)

TorJaN said:


> Rinnegan>EMS
> This is a fact . ( =



Rinnegan>Sharingan is a fact, Kabuto clearly said that the Sharingan could evolve into the Rinnegan.


----------



## blacksword (Feb 7, 2012)

> And what if your favourite character is an Uchiha?


Then it's paradox


----------



## Whirlpool (Feb 7, 2012)

blacksword said:


> I approve.
> 
> Uchiha>your favourite character



What if my favorite character is a senju?


----------



## blacksword (Feb 7, 2012)

> Rinnegan>Sharingan is a fact, Kabuto clearly said that the Sharingan could evolve into the Rinnegan.


But sharingan is more awesome than Rinnegan


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Feb 7, 2012)

The word they use to describe sasuke is Shura[Asura/God Of Carnage].
Hnggg .

Avenger is too fucking weak of a term to explain the archetype of sasuke. He got kicked up past demons, devils, and wicked creatures to simply embody the spirit of Asura.


----------



## Fay (Feb 7, 2012)

KillerFlow said:


> Interesting...Sasuke vs. Konoha 12 might end up happening after all huh..



I hope not against the girls though


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 7, 2012)

blacksword said:


> I approve.
> 
> Uchiha>your favourite character


Uchiha wankers, never change.


----------



## Golden Witch (Feb 7, 2012)

Whirlpool said:


> What if my favorite character is a senju?



Then he is now part of an Uchiha.

Or Danzo.



Fay said:


> I hope not against the girls though



I'm seeing dark times for Tenten fans....


----------



## blacksword (Feb 7, 2012)

> Uchiha wankers, never change.


Uchiha wankers > Uchiha haters.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Feb 7, 2012)

Considering every time he's fought a male character he's been made to look like a joke Sasuke might actually have a chance against the girls


----------



## BlinkST (Feb 7, 2012)

loool3 said:


> Rinnegan>Sharingan is a fact, Kabuto clearly said that the Sharingan could evolve into the Rinnegan.


It's such a fact that Tobi had to implant both of them, and seemed to care more about Shisui's eye than the Rinnegan. 

The two dojutsu probably won't have anything to do with each other.


----------



## blacksword (Feb 7, 2012)

> Considering every time he's fought a male character he's been made to look like a joke Sasuke might actually have a chance against the girls


bro. hating on Sasuke is so 2007.


----------



## Klue (Feb 7, 2012)

Blinx-182 said:


> It's such a fact that Tobi had to implant both of them, and seemed to care more about Shisui's eye than the Rinnegan.
> 
> The two dojutsu probably won't have anything to do with each other.



How did he care more about Shisui's eye? He wanted it, because he collects powerful eyes and it was right there in front of him.

The Rinnegan is a huge part of his war effort.


----------



## vered (Feb 7, 2012)

Blinx-182 said:


> It's such a fact that Tobi had to implant both of them, and seemed to care more about Shisui's eye than the Rinnegan.
> 
> The two dojutsu probably won't have anything to do with each other.



this post is so messed up ill let someone else answer this


----------



## First Tsurugi (Feb 7, 2012)

You guys change sets so fast it's ridiculous.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Feb 7, 2012)

Blinx-182 said:


> Flavor text = Not canon
> 
> 
> Sasuke > Nagato


...how does it say that? You're just seeing what you want to see apparently.


----------



## Klue (Feb 7, 2012)

Sasuke > Nagato page, he probably meant to post the page where Tobi said: "Even if Sasuke surpasses Nagato..."

I believe an honest man knows that he will though.


----------



## Penance (Feb 7, 2012)

Klue said:


> How did he care more about Shisui's eye? He wanted it, because he collects powerful eyes and it was right there in front of him.
> 
> The Rinnegan is a huge part of his war effort.



Yup, pretty much...


----------



## blacksword (Feb 7, 2012)

Rinnegan can't break Edo Tensei control while sharingan shits on it.


----------



## Klue (Feb 7, 2012)

blacksword said:


> Rinnegan can't break Edo Tensei control while sharingan shits on it.



If Shisui were to undergo the same steps as Madara, - _and um, advance his Sharingan_ - his Mangekyou would become a Rinnegan with the power to break Edo Tensei control.


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 7, 2012)

blacksword said:


> Uchiha wankers > Uchiha haters.


What a well thought out response.


----------



## blacksword (Feb 7, 2012)

> If Shisui were to undergo the same steps as Madara, - and um, advance his Sharingan - his Mangekyou would become a Rinnegan with the power to break Edo Tensei control.


lol no. 

Neither Madara nor Nagato tried to resist ET control. Because they know that it's useless.


----------



## BlinkST (Feb 7, 2012)

But that's a power it inherited, not the power of the eyes themselves. Kabuto literally said that power is that of only one person: Shisui. Not Itachi. Not Sasuke. Not Nagato. Not Rikudo. Not even Madara. Stop mixing our powers with your own. Just because the Mangekyo can "evolve" into the Rinnegan, does not mean the Rinnegan itself shares those powers. They apparently don't.


----------



## Octavian (Feb 7, 2012)

without the rinnegan, tobi couldn't have used the gedo mazo which pretty much is his trump card.


----------



## BlinkST (Feb 7, 2012)

Screw Tobi.


----------



## blacksword (Feb 7, 2012)

> without the rinnegan, tobi couldn't have used the gedo mazo which pretty much is his trump card.


GM is not his trump card. Sasuke is.


----------



## BlinkST (Feb 7, 2012)

But then they'll say he wants Sasuke to get Rinnegan, so it works out perfectly.


----------



## Trojan (Feb 7, 2012)

Blinx-182 said:


> Flavor text = Not canon
> 
> 
> Sasuke > Nagato



Never mind
Link removed

Unfortunately I cannot see how this is a proof.It is clear that Nagato>>> Sasuke  so far.


----------



## Octavian (Feb 7, 2012)

blacksword said:


> GM is not his trump card. Sasuke is.



rofl, sasuke has no intention of complying with tobi. he's made that clear in the past. the gedo is his trump card, how else would he be able to revive the juubi if he gets the chance?


----------



## BlinkST (Feb 7, 2012)

TorJaN said:


> Never mind
> Link removed


That's a mistranslation according to ShounenShuki. And: 




TorJaN said:


> Unfortunately I cannot see how this is a proof.It is clear that Nagato>>> Sasuke  so far.


There's no way Nagato > Sasuke, given Naruto's progress and Tobi's dismissive remarks made in this chapter.


----------



## Klue (Feb 7, 2012)

Blinx-182 said:


> But that's a power it inherited, not the power of the eyes themselves. Kabuto literally said that power is that of only one person: Shisui. Not Itachi. Not Sasuke. Not Nagato. Not Rikudo. Not even Madara. Stop mixing our powers with your own. Just because the Mangekyo can "evolve" into the Rinnegan, does not mean the Rinnegan itself shares those powers. They apparently don't.



Doesn't refute what I said.

Shisui's Rinnegan will retain that power.

Besides, the Sharingan is only a portion of the Rinnegan anyway. It's technically our power. You're just borrowing it.

Come at me bro.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Feb 7, 2012)

You guys are so bad at this.

At least wait until the chapter's out to start the fanboy wars.


----------



## SaiST (Feb 7, 2012)

TorJaN said:


> Never mind
> Link removed
> 
> Unfortunately I cannot see how this is a proof.It is clear that Nagato>>> Sasuke  so far.


Didn't literally say the most _"powerful"_ there either(more along the lines of _"revered"_, if I remember correctly).

Not that I don't think of it as the most powerful of the Three Great Doujutsu.

[EDIT] - Not *anymore*, at least.


----------



## blacksword (Feb 7, 2012)

> rofl, sasuke has no intention of complying with tobi. he's made that clear in the past. the gedo is his trump card, how else would he be able to revive the juubi if he gets the chance?


and how does that change the fact that Sasuke is his trump card? Tobi even refused to give Sasuke to Kabuto despite Edo Tensei army including Edo Madara.


----------



## Octavian (Feb 7, 2012)

Klue said:


> Doesn't refute what I said.
> 
> Shisui's Rinnegan will retain that power.
> 
> ...



edo madara's rinnegan retaining his EMS powers is proof enough of this^


----------



## Klue (Feb 7, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> You guys are so bad at this.
> 
> At least wait until the chapter's out to start the fanboy wars.



No, we're bored.


----------



## Octavian (Feb 7, 2012)

blacksword said:


> and how does that change the fact that Sasuke is his trump card? Tobi even refused to give Sasuke to Kabuto despite Edo Tensei army including Edo Madara.



how can sasuke be the trump card if tobi can't even control sasuke?


----------



## BlinkST (Feb 7, 2012)

Octavian said:


> edo madara's rinnegan retaining his EMS powers is proof enough of this^


That's yes and no situation.


----------



## Frawstbite (Feb 7, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> You guys are so bad at this.
> 
> At least wait until the chapter's out to start the fanboy wars.



Ain't nothin' but somethin' to do.


----------



## blacksword (Feb 7, 2012)

> how can sasuke be the trump card if tobi can't even control sasuke?


Because clearly Tobi thinks otherwise.


----------



## Klue (Feb 7, 2012)

Blinx-182 said:


> That's yes and no situation.



Where's the "no" coming from? It's the natural progression. You'll see, once Sasuke gains the Rinnegan and becomes our next Rikudou.


----------



## Trojan (Feb 7, 2012)

> There's no way Nagato > Sasuke, given Naruto's progress and Tobi's dismissive remarks made in this chapter.



We will see.


----------



## Octavian (Feb 7, 2012)

Blinx-182 said:


> That's yes and no situation.



just curious, but how would it be both yes and no? itachi having his MS doesn't obstruct him from using his regular sharingan techniques does it? 

madara even said that kabuto didn't create this power so...


----------



## Klue (Feb 7, 2012)

Octavian said:


> just curious, but how would it be both yes and no? itachi having his MS doesn't obstruct him from using his regular sharingan techniques does it?
> 
> madara even said that kabuto didn't create this power so...



Because Nagato didn't use MS powers and Tobi is using both a Rinnegan and Sharingan. That's the counter argument in a nut-shell.

Silly transplants.


----------



## Octavian (Feb 7, 2012)

blacksword said:


> Because clearly Tobi thinks otherwise.



correction, he said to zetsu "if we can control sasuke". and that was over a 100 chapters ago. sasuke hasn't come to view him and tobi as accomplices since then...


----------



## Santoryu (Feb 7, 2012)

hopefully these spoilers are wrong...


----------



## blacksword (Feb 7, 2012)

> correction, he said to zetsu "if we can control sasuke". and that was over a 100 chapters ago. sasuke hasn't come to view him and tobi as accomplices since then...


Tobi gave him EMS for a reason. lol

really. You are denying manga canon.


----------



## ShadowReij (Feb 7, 2012)

Sasuke's a demon now, well if that's the I hope he bumps into the rookies and cuts them all down for target practice to emphasize the point, hope being the keyword anyway.

I swear reading the spoilers this instantly came to mind. With everyone running to the "rescue."


----------



## Octavian (Feb 7, 2012)

blacksword said:


> Tobi gave him EMS for a reason. lol
> 
> really. You are denying manga canon.



actually i'm the one using the exact lines from the manga. its just that our interpretation of those lines is different. 

and tobi didn't give him EMS, sasuke asked tobi for it so he could crush konoha at full power.


----------



## GodRealmPain (Feb 7, 2012)

blacksword said:


> Tobi gave him EMS for a reason. lol
> 
> really. You are denying manga canon.



It can go both ways actually either tobi can't control Sasuke both thinks he can, or he can read Sasuke like a book and everytinhg is going according to plan xD
Right now i don't think he cares much about what Sasuke is doing, but he can be is last trump card if everything else fails.


----------



## BlinkST (Feb 7, 2012)

Octavian said:


> just curious, but how would it be both yes and no? itachi having his MS doesn't obstruct him from using his regular sharingan techniques does it?


It's not really like that kind of progression. To me it more like the Sharingan came "from" the Rikudo Juubi and because of the Rikudo became "connected" to the Rinnegan, but they are two distinct dojutsu. That is implied to me from design to ability *[Shintoism vs. Buddhism].* The Rinnegan is about the 6 Realms [Hence "Sage of 6 paths"] and Sharingan is more about Shinto-inspired abilities.

You also have to look at the fact that no character has ever really said that they share powers, or the Mangekyo's powers are from the Rinnegan or Nagato and Tobi and the Edo jinchuriki have busted Rinnegan or anything like that. They almost always refer to the Rinnegan the _Rikudo's_ power, and then refer to the Mangekyo as [Insert person's name here] power.






Naruto identifies Nagato's jutsu as the Rikudo's, but never does the same for Itachi. Why is that? Because there was no such thing as Sharingan in his day. And again, the Shisui example:



KotoAmatsukami is particularly identified as Shisui's genjutsu, and not Rikudo's. You can't get away with saying there's only one eye capable of such a thing, if it's supposed to be a power _of the Rinnegan_, of which you have in your possession across _two different people_. Because even though one can "become" the other, they are still separate.


----------



## blacksword (Feb 7, 2012)

> It can go both ways actually either tobi can't control Sasuke both thinks he can, or he can read Sasuke like a book and everytinhg is going according to plan xD


yep. It means Sasuke is Tobi's trump card. Not GM


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Feb 7, 2012)

so.. when sasuke shows up will he have this image on the back of his shirt.


----------



## jgalt7 (Feb 7, 2012)

tobi wearing the sharingan along with the rinnegan could just be for the sake of insurance of using izanagi.  despite the "everybody seem to have a rinnegan" parade going on, there is really still only one "real" set of rinnegan in existence.

perhaps nagato wasn't able to utilize the EMS powers of the rinnegan because they were not his eyes to begin with.  the way kakashi cannot utilize the MS to its fullest and why he will never attain EMS (cause he has no brother with the sharingan).  we must remember the the EMS is a brother thing, a blood thing.  nagato may have been able to tap into the rinnegan powers, but only madara can tap into the EMS powers because they are his eyes and his brother's....and the same will perhaps apply to tobi or if he can, will further add to the mystery of his identity.


----------



## calimike (Feb 7, 2012)

Yep, Naruto is #1 in ToC   Can't wait for chapter is out tomorrow


----------



## ShadowReij (Feb 7, 2012)

Dark Uchiha said:


> so.. when sasuke shows up will he have this image on the back of his shirt.



Oh the rookies are so screwed.


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Feb 7, 2012)

Dark Uchiha said:


> so.. when sasuke shows up will he have this image on the back of his shirt.



Suddenly it all makes since.
Sasuke has been using satsui no hadou. :duh


----------



## Sasuke (Feb 7, 2012)

lol          Neji


----------



## Epyon (Feb 7, 2012)

Arcystus said:


> Konan called that a lie. Combine that with how Madara himself knew Nagato and he was probably the one who offered the Rinnegan, not Tobi.



Nagato's first supposed memory of using Rinnegan was when his parents died, long before Konan became part of his life, so what the hell does she know?


----------



## cell47 (Feb 7, 2012)

LoL Sasuke is finally back.. Brincing for some impact next week guys !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Let's all make a prayer for Naruto's friends


----------



## GodRealmPain (Feb 7, 2012)

blacksword said:


> yep. It means Sasuke is Tobi's trump card. Not GM



Its because Tobi can try to capture Naruto and fail because there are other caracters to help him out, or because Naruto is actually too strong for him, against Sasuke its another history because Naruto wants to fight him alone, and to death if necessary. 
Its much easier to let them beat each other to near-death and then just go there, capture Naruto, and be on is way xD


----------



## jgalt7 (Feb 7, 2012)

Sasuke said:


> lol          Neji



don't you know?  neji doesn't say anything because he is FV!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Santoryu (Feb 7, 2012)

Iruka vs Sasuke anyone?


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Feb 7, 2012)

im bracing more so next weeks manga not this weeks >.>


but as others are saying the sharingan/rinnengan, is it one eye, two separate eyes.

nothing makes sense atm. im just on this roller coaster ride waiting to get off.


----------



## ShadowReij (Feb 7, 2012)

Santoryu said:


> Iruka vs Sasuke anyone?



Nah, Kakashi would randomly show up to protect him.


----------



## GodRealmPain (Feb 7, 2012)

Santoryu said:


> Iruka vs Sasuke anyone?



Poor Iruka and poor Naruto...
You sir are pure evil xD


----------



## First Tsurugi (Feb 7, 2012)

I predict Neji doesn't say anything because he turns out to be a clone again.


----------



## Frawstbite (Feb 7, 2012)

Santoryu said:


> Iruka vs Sasuke anyone?



That's like comparing Heaven and Earth. Sasuke's jutsu will never reach Iruka.


----------



## blacksword (Feb 7, 2012)

Sasuke being final villain is still laughable idea.


----------



## BlinkST (Feb 7, 2012)

The chapter is not coming today, is it?


----------



## Golden Witch (Feb 7, 2012)

Blinx-182 said:


> The chapter is not coming today, is it?



Depends on where you live.

Over here it's already wednesday.


----------



## vered (Feb 7, 2012)

well based on part 2 of the recent interview

Naruto and Sasuke progresses go in conjunction.
kishi confirms Sasuke and Naruto are like Yin and Yang something we all knew about.


----------



## silenceofthelambs (Feb 7, 2012)

*Tobi will not die just yet. There are too many mysteries revolving around him, and we haven't seen him fight.

Very much contrary to popular belief, but I think he will survive this battle. It will simply be the toughest one he's ever fought, the one where he loses his mask and the privilege of being an unknown. But Killer Bee will be captured; that much is just impossible to refute.*


----------



## Penance (Feb 7, 2012)

Blinx-182 said:


> That's a mistranslation according to ShounenShuki. And:
> 
> 
> 
> There's no way Nagato > Sasuke, given Naruto's progress and Tobi's dismissive remarks made in this chapter.





Octavian said:


> rofl, sasuke has no intention of complying with tobi. he's made that clear in the past. the gedo is his trump card, how else would he be able to revive the juubi if he gets the chance?



Lol, Sasuke and Naruto at war on the forums...


----------



## Epyon (Feb 7, 2012)

> Chouji: Naruto is as dumb as I am fat.



That's not very nice.


----------



## Klue (Feb 7, 2012)

Although I don't see Tobi winning this battle, much less surviving, the main thing in his favor is Sasuke.

What the fuck happens to Sasuke after Tobi is removed from the picture? It seems as if the plot immediately reduces to Naruto vs Sasuke.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Feb 7, 2012)

vered said:


> well based on part 2 of the recent interview
> 
> Naruto and Sasuke progresses go in conjunction.
> kishi confirms Sasuke and Naruto are like Yin and Yang something we all knew about.



shitstorm incoming in 3,2,....


----------



## ShadowReij (Feb 7, 2012)

vered said:


> well based on part 2 of the recent interview
> 
> Naruto and Sasuke progresses go in conjunction.
> kishi confirms Sasuke and Naruto are like Yin and Yang something we all knew about.



He didn't need to tell us that, it was pretty obvious, same goes for the fact that Itachi was his favorite Akatsuki, we could tell, especially from the way he would always have Itachi rock the cloak.


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Feb 7, 2012)

silenceofthelambs said:


> *Tobi will not die just yet. There are too many mysteries revolving around him, and we haven't seen him fight.
> 
> Very much contrary to popular belief, but I think he will survive this battle. It will simply be the toughest one he's ever fought, the one where he loses his mask and the privilege of being an unknown. But Killer Bee will be captured; that much is just impossible to refute.*



Nothing at all indicates Bee getting captured here at all


----------



## Bluebeard (Feb 7, 2012)

Actually sounds like a good chapter.


----------



## Klue (Feb 7, 2012)

Blackfeather Dragon said:


> shitstorm incoming in 3,2,....



Shit-storm? Why?


----------



## BlinkST (Feb 7, 2012)

And the way he stomped like none hath stomped before.


----------



## ShadowReij (Feb 7, 2012)

Klue said:


> Although I don't see Tobi winning this battle, much less surviving, the main thing in his favor is Sasuke.
> 
> What the fuck happens to Sasuke after Tobi is removed from the picture? It seems as if the plot immediately reduces to Naruto vs Sasuke.



That was pretty much where we were heading for anyway. Tobi really didn't need to push Sasuke at all for that.


----------



## silenceofthelambs (Feb 7, 2012)

*In other news, it looks like we'll be seeing the debut of the Eternal Mangekyou Sharingan soon. Sasuke against the Konoha 11...an appropriate match-up, as the former can indeed sever the ties to his old life by defeating them. 

There are many roads at this point in the manga. Sasuke is taking only one of them.*



Nagato Sennin said:


> Nothing at all indicates Bee getting captured here at all



*The Jubi is the primordial beast of the Naruto world.

Without the necessary bijuu required to resurrect it, it won't appear. And it's no mystery that something heralded as the source of all the world's ills will appear as one of the final obstructions to peace.

Many have developed an attachment to Killer Bee, myself included, but saying he won't be captured is a refusal to see the direction this manga is heading in: that of the Ten-Tails, and its revival and eventual defeat.*


----------



## Sniffers (Feb 7, 2012)

Klue said:


> Although I don't see Tobi winning this battle, much less surviving, the main thing in his favor is Sasuke.
> 
> What the fuck happens to Sasuke after Tobi is removed from the picture? It seems as if the plot immediately reduces to Naruto vs Sasuke.



Yeah, and Sasuke's "_plans_" seem kind of shallow in comparison to Tobi's _'revive-mythical-beast-to-control-the-world._' I mean Sasuke is just _'rawr-angry.'_

Hopefully Tobi isn't done yet, though it seems he is. Villains don't ever seem to get a break. I mean it's okay to fail, but at least give us the Jubi so it wasn't a total stomp. >_<'


----------



## ShadowReij (Feb 7, 2012)

I wish it were Sasuke vs the rookies but I'll put it on the low end of the spectrum.


----------



## bearzerger (Feb 7, 2012)

Klue said:


> Shit-storm? Why?



Because Chouji has beaten Sasuke as Kishi's favourite. So from now on it has to be Chouji who gives Kishi the reacharound in that pic.

On a different note, just why do people believe that Sasuke is going to face the Konoha teens? That doesn't make sense at all. Not only do the shinobi teens come from different battlefields, so they shouldn't all be travelling together, but they are also far too weak to be a proper challenge for Sasuke and finally Sasuke has no way of finding them except by pure chance. Sasuke still has no sensor ability that we know of and unless he can talk to his asspull hawks and have them scout fro him all he can do is wander about aimlessly.


----------



## Klue (Feb 7, 2012)

ShadowReij said:


> I wish it were Sasuke vs the rookies but I'll put it on the low end of the spectrum.



Naruto faces Six Bijuu, Sasuke fights the Rookies.


Progressing as a pair.


----------



## ShadowReij (Feb 7, 2012)

Klue said:


> Naruto faces Six Bijuu, Sasuke fights the Rookies.
> 
> 
> Progressing as a pair.



Yeah, but at least Naruto was forced to make an effort with his, with Sasuke we know where he stands against the rookies, unreachable right up there with Naruto it's not even going to be fight.


----------



## SaiST (Feb 7, 2012)

Guys, watch the off-topic nonsense, please... Especially you, atenzor. Lay off that caffeine.


----------



## atenzor (Feb 7, 2012)

SaiST said:


> Guys, watch the off-topic nonsense, please... Especially you, atenzor. Lay off that caffeine.



sorry man


----------



## ShadowReij (Feb 7, 2012)

bearzerger said:


> Because Chouji has beaten Sasuke as Kishi's favourite. So from now on it has to be Chouji who gives Kishi the reacharound in that pic.
> 
> On a different note, just why do people believe that Sasuke is going to face the Konoha teens? That doesn't make sense at all. Not only do the shinobi teens come from different battlefields, so they shouldn't all be travelling together, but they are also far too weak to be a proper challenge for Sasuke and finally Sasuke has no way of finding them except by pure chance. Sasuke still has no sensor ability that we know of and unless he can suddenly talk with those asspull hawks of his he won't be able to find anyone.



I don't see the issue, so the author has changed favorite characters, big deal.


----------



## jgalt7 (Feb 7, 2012)

Klue said:


> Naruto faces Six Bijuu, Sasuke fights the Rookies.
> 
> 
> Progressing as a pair.



could be worse.  it could be sasuke vs sakura/tenten/ino.......


----------



## jgalt7 (Feb 7, 2012)

ShadowReij said:


> I don't see the issue, so the author has changed favorite characters, big deal.



haha, you said "big" deal...lol.


----------



## CA182 (Feb 7, 2012)

Sniffers said:


> Yeah, and Sasuke's "_plans_" seem kind of shallow in comparison to Tobi's _'revive-mythical-beast-to-control-the-world._' I mean Sasuke is just _'rawr-angry.'_



I hate admitting this but Sasuke's plans are shallow compared to most villains...
*
Tobi* - Has plans relating to the juubi, likely the infinite Tsukuyomi
*Madara* - _Same as Tobi I believe_
*Nagato* - Wanted to create a weapon that would destroy hundreds of millions of people in an instant just so they would fear him and remain peaceful for awhile.
*Orochimaru* - Wanted Immortality so that he could learn every jutsu in existence.
*
Sasuke* - Wants to destroy Konoha...

Unless Sasuke starts dreaming bigger he's never going to get any recognition.

But the question here is, just what can Sasuke aim at which is original, evil and related to the Uchiha clan.


----------



## Tony Lou (Feb 7, 2012)

"Sasuke is always in the corner of my mind. Naruto and Sasuke progress as a pair. So when I write about Naruto, I always have to think about Sasuke."


----------



## sirbenoit (Feb 7, 2012)

rookies stand no chance against sasuke, he will knock them all out on his way to naruto


----------



## Tony Lou (Feb 7, 2012)

CA182 said:


> I hate admitting this but Sasuke's plans are shallow compared to most villains...
> *
> Tobi* - Has plans relating to the juubi, likely the infinite Tsukuyomi
> *Madara* - _Same as Tobi I believe_
> ...



That's because Sasuke isn't the FV. Or even a villain. He is a anti-hero at most.


----------



## jgalt7 (Feb 7, 2012)

CA182 said:


> I hate admitting this but Sasuke's plans are shallow compared to most villains...
> *
> Tobi* - Has plans relating to the juubi, likely the infinite Tsukuyomi
> *Madara* - _Same as Tobi I believe_
> ...



not true....sasuke wants to destroy everything naruto stands for and the reason why he took itachi's eyes.......that's pretty big, i guess....wanting to destroy the destroyer of hate...


----------



## bearzerger (Feb 7, 2012)

ShadowReij said:


> I don't see the issue, so the author has changed favorite characters, big deal.



of course it's not a big deal, but there have been fan wars about one of kishi's statements where he said something along the lines that he likes drawing Sasuke the most. I don't remember how or why exactly but for some reason that statement was taken by some of his more idiotic fanboys to mean that Sasuke was stronger than Naruto at that time and Naruto's more idiot fanboys were butthurt.


----------



## MasterSitsu (Feb 7, 2012)

Luiz said:


> That's because Sasuke isn't the FV. Or even a villain. He is a anti-hero at most.


No he is a pseudo villain.


----------



## ShadowReij (Feb 7, 2012)

CA182 said:


> I hate admitting this but Sasuke's plans are shallow compared to most villains...
> *
> Tobi* - Has plans relating to the juubi, likely the infinite Tsukuyomi
> *Madara* - _Same as Tobi I believe_
> ...



Because he isn't a villain period and he has no plans beyond scorching Naruto and the village, he's an anti-hero, doesn't even come close to evil even with his "demon" title. 


bearzerger said:


> of course it's not a big deal, but there have been fan wars about one of kishi's statements where he said something along the lines that he likes drawing Sasuke the most. I don't remember how or why exactly but for some reason that statement was taken by some of his more idiotic fanboys to mean that Sasuke was stronger than Naruto at that time and Naruto's more idiot fanboys were butthurt.



No need to remind me, I've seen plenty of that already.


----------



## CA182 (Feb 7, 2012)

It's strange but when you state all the villains objectives Sasuke's is the least crazy...

Which is odd considering it's him labeled Crazy Sauce.


----------



## Penance (Feb 7, 2012)

Epyon said:


> That's not very nice.



Chouji's skinny, right now, though...


----------



## ShadowReij (Feb 7, 2012)

CA182 said:


> It's strange but when you state all the villains objectives Sasuke's is the least crazy...
> 
> Which is odd considering it's him labeled Crazy Sauce.



Well he is looney right now, he's just not as grandiose as the actual people he currently affiliates with, if you can even call it that. He's more of an angry drifter at this point, always was.


----------



## CA182 (Feb 7, 2012)

Slightly off topic, but I've been wondering this for awhile.

Whatever happened to us getting spoiler pics? I used to like looking at the manga from the most unusual angles. (Plus I miss Ohana's ever changing fingernails.)


----------



## Yuna (Feb 7, 2012)

Luiz said:


> That's because Sasuke isn't the FV. Or even a villain. He is a anti-hero at most.


WTF?! *fillers*


----------



## Sorin (Feb 7, 2012)

Sauce wankers coming in full force i see.


----------



## jgalt7 (Feb 7, 2012)

off topic....

what would have been nice right now is to see tobi/sasuke vs jiraiya/naruto.....sharingan vs sennin mode...../sigh...


----------



## Tony Lou (Feb 7, 2012)

Sorin said:


> Sauce wankers coming in full force i see.



When Naru wankers were going at full force last week I didn't see you complain.


----------



## B.o.t.i (Feb 7, 2012)

Luiz said:


> When Naru wankers were going at full force last week I didn't see you complain.



we wanked over him being rikudou sennins grandson/reincarnation.
No one wanked over  him stand in 1 page


----------



## ShadowReij (Feb 7, 2012)

Meh, I'm waiting for him to actually do something than just walk.


----------



## Tony Lou (Feb 7, 2012)

B.o.t.i said:


> we wanked over him being rikudou sennins grandson/reincarnation.
> No one wanked over  him stand in 1 page



Eh, nobody is wanking. They're just celebrating his return, or at least the fact that it's drawing closer.


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 7, 2012)

Luiz said:


> When Naru wankers were going at full force last week I didn't see you complain.


But Naruto is a good character.


----------



## B.o.t.i (Feb 7, 2012)

ShadowReij said:


> Meh, I'm waiting for him to actually do something than just walk.



Next arc will be 30/40% sasuke he will get lots of pages


----------



## Chibason (Feb 7, 2012)

I for one will be glad to see him return....for real this time


----------



## Sorin (Feb 7, 2012)

Luiz said:


> When Naru wankers were going at full force last week I didn't see you complain.



Please show me where did i complain?

And btw...Naruto actually had feats not a panel worth of nothing.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Feb 7, 2012)

Skywalker said:


> But Naruto is a good character.



Naruto a shit.

Sasuke a bitch.


----------



## God Hand (Feb 7, 2012)

CA182 said:


> It's strange but when you state all the villains objectives Sasuke's is the least crazy...
> 
> Which is odd considering it's him labeled Crazy Sauce.




He may not have the craziest ideas, but as far as mental stability goes, he has lost it.

Nagato, Tobi, Orochimaru may be sociopaths (Especially Oro), but they all are able to go about their plans with a clear mind, and a non-delusional view of the world.  

Sasuke though, might as well be a whacked out and enraged guy on PCP.  His mind doesn't seem to be clear like the others, instead he is driven solely by delusion and rage.  He is mad, crazy, insane.


----------



## dream (Feb 7, 2012)

Seiko said:


> I just want to see the last page



Sasuke's pose should be pretty interesting to look at.


----------



## Sorin (Feb 7, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> Naruto a shit.
> 
> Sasuke a bitch.



Who's your favorite character?


----------



## Tony Lou (Feb 7, 2012)

Sorin said:


> Please show me where did i complain?
> 
> And btw...Naruto actually had feats not a panel worth of nothing.



I know you didn't. It was a joke.

Like I just said, there's no wanking here. People are just excited about his return.



Skywalker said:


> But Naruto is a good character.



Stop pretending, I know you only care about the powers.


----------



## Frawstbite (Feb 7, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Sasuke's pose should be pretty interesting to look at.



I bet it'll be quite feminine, for better or worse, depending on what you like.


----------



## Sorin (Feb 7, 2012)

Luiz said:


> I know you didn't. It was a joke.
> 
> Like I just said, there's no wanking here. People are just excited about his return.
> 
> ...



Wanking is not bad. 

If Kakashi did some amazing or cool shit you bet your ass i would wank him like crazy.

Have to say though...there is good wank and bad wank.


----------



## jgalt7 (Feb 7, 2012)

Frawstbite said:


> I bet it'll be quite feminine, for better or worse, depending on what you like.



i wonder if he'll have matching guyliner to go with the new EMS ....hmmmm, should it be called EMoS?


----------



## dream (Feb 7, 2012)

Frawstbite said:


> I bet it'll be quite feminine, for better or worse, depending on what you like.



I predict that it'll make all of his fan-girls swoon in glee.


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Feb 7, 2012)

Hahahahaha, Naruto gave Tobi an actual scare.  Of course he was sweating, he just masked it with the rain.  

It's time for him to display his rinnegan prowess.  

Sasuke enters the battlefield.  Wasn't expecting that so soon.


----------



## ShadowReij (Feb 7, 2012)

doppelganger said:


> I've seen enough of the rookies for the rest of the series. They had their time to shine at the beginning of the war, now is the time for Sasuke to off-panel them so we can continue with the main story.
> 
> I'd be disappointed if they manage to land even a single hit on him...and I am not a fan of his by any means.



No, no, no, if Sasuke is going to encounter the rookies I want him to do this.



*Spoiler*: __ 




[YOUTUBE]eRhg1ivdmBA&list=UUKTySk_J5Aa-XqJHyL3qrPQ&index=21&feature=plcp[/YOUTUBE]



2:45 till 4:02 crazy face to the rookies. Then they can leave.


----------



## Epyon (Feb 7, 2012)

Penance said:


> Chouji's skinny, right now, though...



He's not as lardy as was, but he sure as hell ain't skinny.

Link removed

Having your intelligence compard to how fat this guy ain't compliment.


----------



## Sorin (Feb 7, 2012)

Oh shit, just found out a spoiler pic on some japanesse site and surprise, surprise it's Sasuke...

[sp]

[/sp]


----------



## Gilgamesh (Feb 7, 2012)

Luiz said:


> I know you didn't. It was a joke.
> 
> Like I just said, there's no wanking here. People are just excited about his return.
> 
> ...



Just like people only care about Sasuke's powers


----------



## God Hand (Feb 7, 2012)

Seiko said:


> I just want to see the last page



Ask and you shall receive..........


----------



## Whirlpool (Feb 7, 2012)

ShadowReij said:


> No, no, no, if Sasuke is going to encounter the rookies I want him to do this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



[YOUTUBE]XqJHyL3qrPQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tony Lou (Feb 7, 2012)

A battle between Sasuke and the rookies would go like this 
[SP][/SP]


----------



## Whirlpool (Feb 7, 2012)

Epyon said:


> He's not as lardy as was, but he sure as hell ain't skinny.
> 
> Link removed
> 
> Having your intelligence compard to how fat this guy ain't compliment.



What i don't get is that Choji is calling Naruto dumb, but he got 0.5 in intelligence


----------



## Sorin (Feb 7, 2012)

Sakura solos with a sleep bomb.


----------



## ShadowReij (Feb 7, 2012)

Whirlpool said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]XqJHyL3qrPQ[/YOUTUBE]


Wow fail for me. 

but anyway...


Beast (18 seconds in.)
2:45 till 4:02 crazy face to the rookies. Then they can leave. 

Yeah

Edit: Better with the link anyway since the video don't want to work.


----------



## Santoryu (Feb 7, 2012)

Iruka solos these kids with experience


----------



## Sorin (Feb 7, 2012)

Chouji knows he ain't fat.He's just big boned.


----------



## Penance (Feb 7, 2012)

Epyon said:


> He's not as lardy as was, but he sure as hell ain't skinny.
> 
> Method
> 
> Having your intelligence compard to how fat this guy ain't compliment.



Oh, that's just the armor...


----------



## B.o.t.i (Feb 7, 2012)

They gonna look at sasuke then run to naruto.Truth be told they would all comfortably kill sasuke if it were'nt for naruto no one likes the dude.

They will all look at him will be nostalgia for the fans.And say naruto will deal with him then go of to watch naruto fight.Someone will talk about how sasuke fell off probably neji.

Perfect chapter kishi waste chapter you know filled with rehash old panels not much drawing a perfect postponing chapter.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Feb 7, 2012)

Sasuke would completely destroy the Rookies, anyone who thinks differently is kidding themselves.

I'd like it if he fought them for drama reasons but since they're protected by plot shield it would be a boring fight.


----------



## Santoryu (Feb 7, 2012)

it's obvious Sasuke and Naruto will be comparable in power come the end of the manga


----------



## ShadowReij (Feb 7, 2012)

doppelganger said:


> If Sasuke is to be a match for Naruto, anything less then that would be unacceptable. Especially when the majority of the rookies aren't even worth their panel time.



It must be done. 

 And if Kishi really wants to go for it, someone's head must be lobed off while he asks for Naruto. But that won't happen, but I hope for a similar asskicking to be delivered by Sasuke to them.


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Feb 7, 2012)

ShadowReij said:


> It must be done.
> 
> And if Kishi really wants to go for it, someone's head must be lobed off while he asks for Naruto. But that won't happen, but I hope for a similar asskicking to be delivered by Sasuke to them.



Don't see a decapitation happening.  But how about Sasuke uses Tsukuyomi, and every1 except Neji drops to the floor.


----------



## Sorin (Feb 7, 2012)

Man, if only Crossbow Inari was there with the rookies,we'd have a battle between snipers. Perfect matchup.


----------



## Taijukage (Feb 7, 2012)

> Meanwhile Sasuke slaughters all of Konoha 11 (except Sakura and Naruto) and Sakura still goes "I still love you Sasukeeeee


why wouldnt she? its not like people cna just turn their feelings on and off like robots. plus she is obviously kind of disgusted that she does. 



> Now he's lame and over-powered.


oh yes how dare the main villain be overpowered. i love how people see him sweat a bit and instantly it means hes gonna die soon. people like freeza and cell got worried a bajillion chapters before their actual deaths. 



> NaruHina is confirmed.


its onesided. has been onesided. will always be onesided. 



> Let the pairing wars commence.


so one panel of hinata and sakura each means pairing war? 



> If Naruto ends up with Sakura instead of Hinata, I am going to shoot Kishi.


for what? he's loved sakura since forever. he does not care about hinata. at least not in that way.



> Wait, Sakura has a resolve now? Bout fucking time. I hope she doesn't fail any more than she already did >_>


what would you say is failing? if you mean failing to cut down sasuke in cold blood, no shot. he had plot shield. and shes had resolve this entire fucking war. its cos of her gai is even there fighting. 



> this is her billionth time about her resolve that will melt as soon as she sees sasuke


sasuke makes her stronger, not weaker. as seen in sasori fight. she just cant kill him which is only natural seeing as hes her former teammate.  



> remember the *last* time she had resolve? Kill Sasuke no matter what


remember WHY she couldnt? it had nothing to do with resolve but plain human weakness and unable to murder someone. could you have done it in the same situation? as it was she was trying to convince herself sasuke had to die rather than actually thinking about it. when she did, she hesitated. and not necessarily withdrew the knife. i hardly think failing means hesitating. 



> well..sakura never has had any romantic feeling on naruto...


yes she does.



> And, wow, Sakura promises to be useful! Now that's something new... except not.


shes never been useless so duno what your implying. 



> Healing is the best thing she can do for them. She's not about to land any blows or use any new jutsu.


whats so bad about that? thats her job and shes been doing that all night and all day without a break. 



> Sakura's new resolution is going to last until she sees Sasuke again


and then her power will skyrocket. shes no longer trying to convince herself he needs to die so she can fight properly now. 



> Sakura wasn't confined to the kitchen!


when was she ever? the hospitals nowhere near the kitchen. 



> I do hope Sakura doesn't crumble like she did in the Kage Summit.


she didnt crumble. she was put in a terrible situation and it crushed her to see her own teammate so evil. she onyl hesitated. its not like she threw away the kunai and hugged sasuke or something. 



> God, Kishimoto...if you're going to make her do jackshit


i see so 
healing hundreds all day and all night
saving the alliance by figuring out zetsu 
= 
jackshit. greeat logic. 



> Sakura continuing to say she will do something but never does is pretty funny


NF saying sakura never does anything and forgets she does is pretty funny. 



> no named characters died from the alliance side yet over powered and Haxxed characters like Deidara, Muu, Madara, Kin, Gin, Nagato, Hanzo, 3rd Raikage, 2nd Mizukage died without doing any significant damage to the alliance


half of their entire army died on day 1 and since then mizukage, raikage and madara demolished entire divisions. 



> Where's Itachi when you need him? He is the only one who can show us the true power of an Uchiha.


um no we dont "need" that sack of shit here.



> Bout damn time! This woman doesn't wanna be pairing fodder anymore


she never was. 



> And if I'm reading this correctly she has totally agreed to be Naruto's bitch.


well being that shes gonna fight with him no matter what he says, i dont think so



> The path of almost every woman in this series is to be a man's shadow


men are biologically stronger.



> At least Sakura seems capable of making a goal that doesn't begin or end with Sasuke now.


one of her goals was saving sasuke FOR naruto and another was to be loyal to her village. you cant expect her to just compleltely distance herself from sasuke. hes too involved in world affairs to ignore. 



> Tobi=Obito).


impossible.



> As tobi said Konan was foolish little girl who knew nothing


and then she nearly killed him 



> Because he isn't a villain period and he has no plans beyond scorching Naruto and the village,


killing every living thing in a huge village isnt a villainous act?


----------



## ShadowReij (Feb 7, 2012)

Rokudaime Sennin ? said:


> Don't see a decapitation happening.  But how about Sasuke uses Tsukuyomi, and every1 except Neji drops to the floor.



I know, I guess we'd have to settle for that. 

Isn't Neji resting?


----------



## ShadowReij (Feb 7, 2012)

Taijukage said:


> killing every living thing in a huge village isnt a villainous act?


If that's as far as he would take it before he'd go wander off somewhere in his lonesome, yeah....not really villain material.


----------



## Frawstbite (Feb 7, 2012)

Taijukage said:


> men are biologically stronger.



Haku is a male and Tsunade is a female.

Just, throwing that out there.


----------



## Marsala (Feb 7, 2012)

ShadowReij said:


> If that's as far as he would take it before he'd go wander off somewhere in his lonesome, yeah....not really villain material.



Do you really think he would stop there? Sasuke would remember that Itachi also sacrificed himself to stop a wider war, i.e. for the sake of the whole world, and the rest of the world sees him as a criminal anyway. Sasuke would expand his goal to wiping out the whole ninja world.


----------



## ShadowReij (Feb 7, 2012)

doppelganger said:


> I had something a little different in mind. I'm still split between it happening to Kiba or Chōji.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



It'd have to be Kiba, since he actually thinks he can take Sasuke.




Marsala said:


> Do you really think he would stop there? Sasuke would remember that Itachi also sacrificed himself to stop a wider war, i.e. for the sake of the whole world, and the rest of the world sees him as a criminal anyway. Sasuke would expand his goal to wiping out the whole ninja world.



Nah, he currently is focusing on Itachi sacrificing himself for the village not the world. Don't get me wrong since he'd undoubtedly be chased he'd be the "I'll kill anyone that gets in my way type", but at that point he'd be back to being a drifter, with no purpose or goals, just angry.


----------



## Summers (Feb 7, 2012)

I have been skimming reading this thread from at around 8:05am, the post time I stopped at. And they were talking about early spoilers, I dont read spoilers, please tell me those were fake. Something about Rain and ending with sasuke+rookies double spread? Usually "spoilers" around that time are fake so I felt safe, but seeing the spoiler thread is open so early, me got nervous.


----------



## ShadowReij (Feb 7, 2012)

doppelganger said:


> imo, Sasuke just needs a hug and a lollypop.


lol pretty much. Naruto is just there to help him take out all that aggression. He'll feel better after that.


----------



## Leptirica (Feb 7, 2012)

Sorin said:


> Chouji knows he ain't fat.He's just big boned.



And Naruto knows he isn't dumb. He's just small brained.


----------



## dream (Feb 7, 2012)

> I dont read spoilers, please tell me those were fake.



They aren't fake unless I missed something.


----------



## SaiST (Feb 7, 2012)

summers said:


> I have been skimming reading this thread from at around 8:05am, the post time I stopped at. And they were talking about early spoilers, I dont read spoilers, please tell me those were fake. Something about Rain and ending with sasuke+rookies double spread? Usually "spoilers" around that time are fake so I felt safe, but seeing the spoiler thread is open so early, me got nervous.


They weren't fake, but misinterpreted. There's a few pages of the rookies having monologues about Naruto, and the chapter ends with a two-page spread of Sasuke continuing his approach towards the battlefield.

There's no confrontation between the two, that's just what a lot of people are predicting.


----------



## Summers (Feb 7, 2012)

SaiST said:


> They weren't fake, but misinterpreted. There's a few pages of the rookies having monologues about Naruto, and the chapter ends with a two-page spread of Sasuke continuing his approach towards the battlefield.
> 
> There's no confrontation between the two, that's just what a lot of people are predicting.



God damn it, at least I wasn't completly spoiled. For some reason people pretend obviously fake spoilers are real so I was continued on thinking it was the usual game, but then you posted as if it was real and was like, "wait? Why mod taking this seriously. Good lord NO!"

Anyways, are we getting an early chapter then? Is there a break coming up?


----------



## dream (Feb 7, 2012)

> Anyways, are we getting an early chapter then?



Probably not, we just got the spoilers early. 



> Is there a break coming up?



Didn't hear anything about a break.


----------



## SaiST (Feb 7, 2012)

We're approximately nine hours away from the time the chapter usually hits, so I don't think we're getting an _"early"_ chapter release this week, just early spoilers... It happens every once in a while.

Haven't heard anything about any upcoming break.


----------



## ShadowReij (Feb 7, 2012)

summers said:


> God damn it, at least I wasn't completly spoiled. For some reason people pretend obviously fake spoilers are real so I was continued on thinking it was the usual game, but then you posted as if it was real and was like, "wait? Why mod taking this seriously. Good lord NO!"
> 
> Anyways, are we getting an early chapter then? Is there a break coming up?



Nah, expect your usual Wednesday chapter. 

As for the break, what break?


----------



## junkmonger (Feb 7, 2012)

Just another random thought...is this starting to feel like Cell Games in DBZ?  The rookies arrive just to see that they can't do anything?


----------



## Summers (Feb 7, 2012)

SaiST said:


> We're approximately nine hours away from the time the chapter usually hits, so I don't think we're getting an _"early"_ chapter release this week, just early spoilers... It happens every once in a while.
> 
> Haven't heard anything about any upcoming break.



Thanks, well Peace out, this chapter became half as exciting now. Hopefully something insane awesome happens in the pages I dont know about.


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 7, 2012)

junkmonger said:


> Just another random thought...is this starting to feel like Cell Games in DBZ?  The rookies arrive just to see that they can't do anything?


The rookies are basically the human's of DBZ, except there are a lot more Yamcha's.


----------



## junkmonger (Feb 7, 2012)

Except that Mato Gai is Krillian?  After all, he has tenten..which is the natural progression from 18 and 19...

And Sakura would be Bulma?


----------



## ShadowReij (Feb 7, 2012)

junkmonger said:


> Just another random thought...is this starting to feel like Cell Games in DBZ?  The rookies arrive just to see that they can't do anything?


They've been like that for a long while when comes to the people Naruto and Sasuke have to face, now they are going to literally sit there and do nothing but watch them.



junkmonger said:


> Except that Mato Gai is Krillian?  After all, he has tenten..which is the natural progression from 18 and 19...
> 
> And Sakura would be Bulma?



Sakura? Bulma? Nah, way too much screen time.


----------



## Epyon (Feb 7, 2012)

Bulma is far too useful, don't sully her name.


----------



## Skaddix (Feb 7, 2012)

junkmonger said:


> Except that Mato Gai is Krillian?  After all, he has tenten..which is the natural progression from 18 and 19...
> 
> And Sakura would be Bulma?



Hey at least Bulma provided cash and resources which is more then Sakura has provided.


----------



## junkmonger (Feb 7, 2012)

True enough...but they both have funny colored hair and are very annoying.


----------



## sagroth (Feb 7, 2012)

I'm not normally the type to say this, but given the spoilers and script...


This chapter looks like ass.


----------



## Klue (Feb 7, 2012)

It can't be helped. Transitional chapters transition. Wake me up in a week.


----------



## skins (Feb 7, 2012)

I guess it is a transition chapter... never really thought of that XD I suppose that makes me happier about it.


----------



## Gunners (Feb 7, 2012)

8th of February people moan about how the rookies will be irrelevant to the battle, how they are like the humans of DBZ. On the 29th of February people will moan about the rookies being helpful in the fight, crying plot no jutsu.


----------



## Tony Lou (Feb 7, 2012)

No, they would say they don't care about these irrelevant side characters and want the plot to move on.

It can't be helped, they aren't much more than named fodders in Part 2, it's hard to care about them.


----------



## Epyon (Feb 7, 2012)

Gunners said:


> 8th of February people moan about how the rookies will be irrelevant to the battle, how they are like the humans of DBZ. On the 29th of February people will moan about the rookies being helpful in the fight, crying plot no jutsu.



I like Tien, I don't however think he should have been the one to overpower Kid Buu.


----------



## Skaddix (Feb 7, 2012)

It is plot no jutsu if the rookies are useful. U got a high level character like Guy questioning whether he still useful the rookies are useless. This aint fairy tail, there is no nakama power up.


----------



## ShadowReij (Feb 7, 2012)

Gunners said:


> 8th of February people moan about how the rookies will be irrelevant to the battle, how they are like the humans of DBZ. On the 29th of February people will moan about the rookies being helpful in the fight, crying plot no jutsu.



Psh, hell no, I'll cry bullshit if they're actually useful, I'm fine with them disappearing.


----------



## ShadowReij (Feb 7, 2012)

doppelganger said:


> And they will possibly both end up with the emo anti-hero.



lol Kishi carrying on Toriyama's legacy of wtfs.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Feb 7, 2012)

I like the Rookies and wish they'd have been more relevant, but it's too late now, the power gap is too wide for it to be believable.


----------



## Tony Lou (Feb 7, 2012)

ShadowReij said:


> lol Kishi carrying on Toriyama's legacy of wtfs.



Wears Sasuke set/bashes Sasuke.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Feb 7, 2012)

It's a transition chapter. People should at least give a damn about the end to see Sasuke. Now what he's showing up it's about to turn the manga up a notch. Naruto and Sasuke can finally fight. Granted Naruto needs to get in full condition when he's fighting Sasuke at least it's something. With the rookies running to Naruto I won't be surprised to see Sasuke easily down them and everyone else just as a test and to prove he's finally completely changed. 

Either way the ending of the chapter and praise is alright. It's a transition chapter. Sasuke's going to show up, interrupt the fight (as I've been saying for a good while) and then Madara will end up capturing Bee somehow.


----------



## Perv_Shinobi (Feb 7, 2012)

I don't get could someone please explain..............are these the spoilers for this week release or the spoilers for next week release....................


----------



## stockholmsyndrome (Feb 7, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> I like the Rookies and wish they'd have been more relevant, but it's too late now, the power gap is too wide for it to be believable.



This the gap is to far there is a sheer chasm in ability between the rookies and Naruto in base never mind present Naruto's form the way I see it they are more likely to hinder than help.


----------



## gabzilla (Feb 7, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> I like the Rookies and wish they'd have been more relevant, but it's too late now, the power gap is too wide for it to be believable.



I agree.

Which is why I want Sasuke to stay far away from them.


----------



## dream (Feb 7, 2012)

Perv_Shinobi said:


> I don't get could someone please explain..............are these the spoilers for this week release or the spoilers for next week release....................



These spoilers are the spoilers for this week's chapter.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 7, 2012)

The one morning I don't sign in. 



Kyuubi Naruto said:


> It's a transition chapter. People should at least give a damn about the end to see Sasuke. Now what he's showing up it's about to turn the manga up a notch. Naruto and Sasuke can finally fight. Granted Naruto needs to get in full condition when he's fighting Sasuke at least it's something. With the rookies running to Naruto I won't be surprised to see Sasuke easily down them and everyone else just as a test and to prove he's finally completely changed.
> 
> Either way the ending of the chapter and praise is alright. It's a transition chapter. *Sasuke's going to show up, interrupt the fight (as I've been saying for a good while) and then Madara will end up capturing Bee somehow.*



This is my guess too.

If anything, the rookies joining the fight against Tobi () are probably just going to be a hindrance to Naruto.

When Tobi goes down, it's probably going to be to Sasuke and Naruto. He's definitely not going to go down against a bunch of now-utterly-useless (to be blunt, that's what they are now) secondary characters.


----------



## atenzor (Feb 7, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> The one morning I don't sign in.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



something tells me that even sasuke and naruto won't beat tobi,
i mean the guy survived all these generations and has tons of stuff
up his sleeve. it will require some sort of trick to it, if the spoilers are
true from that guy, zetsu is linked to tobi's space time technique
and will have to be defeated before tobi goes down

edit: those spoilers are located here (be warned!):
Method


----------



## dream (Feb 7, 2012)

> edit: those spoilers are located here (be warned!):
> Method



I wouldn't trust anything that has a reliable [unnamed] source when it comes to Naruto.


----------



## Klue (Feb 7, 2012)

Gunners said:


> 8th of February people moan about how the rookies will be irrelevant to the battle, how they are like the humans of DBZ. On the 29th of February people will moan about the rookies being helpful in the fight, crying plot no jutsu.



4th of January, people moan because the rookies weren't featured at all.


----------



## ShadowReij (Feb 7, 2012)

Luiz said:


> Wears Sasuke set/bashes Sasuke.


lol How the heck was that comment bashing? 


gabzilla said:


> I agree.
> 
> Which is why I want Sasuke to stay far away from them.



Eh he probably will...but if not.....


----------



## Gabe (Feb 7, 2012)

if sasuke fights the rookies it would be great if he takes out a couple if he ends up the final villain which seems like where the manga is going this act would would give him re4spect as a demon. he seems to be proclaimed as a demon and is a god reincarnation. makes me think their fight will not be like madaras and shodai as representations of RS elder and younger son, but as the juubi and riduko.


----------



## Orochibuto (Feb 7, 2012)

Gunners said:


> 8th of February people moan about how the rookies will be irrelevant to the battle, how they are like the humans of DBZ. On the 29th of February people will moan about the rookies being helpful in the fight, crying plot no jutsu.



I never moan about rookies beint irrelevant and always do when they are helpful. I am perfectly consistant with my tastes. For all I care rookies and side characters can go die.


----------



## Garfield (Feb 7, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> I like the Rookies and wish they'd have been more relevant, but it's too late now, the power gap is too wide for it to be believable.


How did you NOT see it coming?
I just imagine storylines for myself with a more normalized power distribution and where Lee, Sakura and Shikamaru are center of attention. It's so much more fulfilling <3


----------



## atenzor (Feb 7, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I wouldn't trust anything that has a reliable [unnamed] source when it comes to Naruto.



i am not saying i trust what it says, but you have to keep in mind that the person predicted lot of things and they happened exactly that way or very close, so yea...

correction: it's not even predictions, it's just the person WAS RIGHT with however he/she got that information


----------



## Orochibuto (Feb 7, 2012)

atenzor said:


> something tells me that even sasuke and naruto won't beat tobi,
> i mean the guy survived all these generations and has tons of stuff
> up his sleeve. it will require some sort of trick to it, if the spoilers are
> true from that guy, zetsu is linked to tobi's space time technique
> ...



If as the spoiler said Naruto is Rikudou Sennin, then he will rape Tobi. Nobody can defeat Rikudou Sennin but the main character to surpass him and the main character would be RS thus he would rape Tobi.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Feb 7, 2012)

I honestly don't care who you are but really the rookies don't need to be making their way to the battlefield. You have Stone Cold Steve Austin and The Rock about to face off pretty soon. We don't need any Billy Gunns showing up. 

The only thing the rookies can do that'll benefit is being taken out by Sasuke showing how he's gone further into the darkness and has truly changed or giving their chakra to a drained Naruto somehow through unheard of methods so he can be recovered to take on Sasuke. Anything else is irrelevant. These guys were passed as part 2 started.


----------



## eyeknockout (Feb 7, 2012)

Kiba : Since I know you Naruto, you always marked anything. I'll leave the fighting with Madara to you until I get here.

Oh damn, say goodbye to madara once Kiba reaches


----------



## Orochibuto (Feb 7, 2012)

According to reliable:

"When we see both powers there will be no comparision"

When asked about who is stronger he said that when we get to see both powers there will be no comparison, meaning that 1 will be WAY ABOVE the other.

One of them is Rikudou Sennin, guess who is the one that will be WAY ABOVE?


----------



## Klue (Feb 7, 2012)

Post failed at "unreliable."


----------



## shintebukuro (Feb 7, 2012)

I'd imagine the rookies will show up to help save Naruto from Tobi, after Killer Bee has been captured.

I mean, there's no way on God's green earth that they will come into any contact with Sasuke. He wouldn't hesitate to kill them with his EMS, and against that they'd be ants.


----------



## Epyon (Feb 7, 2012)

> Kiba : Since I know you Naruto, *you always marked anything.*



For the mandog that has his pet pee on his enemies so he'll always know where to find them to say such a thing Naruto's vandalism much have been much worse then portrayed.


----------



## Orochibuto (Feb 7, 2012)

Klue said:


> Post failed at "unreliable."



I already corrected it.


----------



## ShadowReij (Feb 7, 2012)

Gabe said:


> if sasuke fights the rookies it would be great if he takes out a couple if he ends up the final villain which seems like where the manga is going this act would would give him re4spect as a demon. he seems to be proclaimed as a demon and is a god reincarnation. makes me think their fight will not be like madaras and shodai as representations of RS elder and younger son, but as the juubi and riduko.


That ain't going to happen, a battle of gods sure, but him killing the rookies, nope, though he'd definitely destroy them.


Kyuubi Naruto said:


> I honestly don't care who you are but really the rookies don't need to be making their way to the battlefield. You have Stone Cold Steve Austin and The Rock about to face off pretty soon. We don't need any Billy Gunns showing up.
> 
> The only thing the rookies can do that'll benefit is being taken out by Sasuke showing how he's gone further into the darkness and has truly changed or giving their chakra to a drained Naruto somehow through unheard of methods so he can be recovered to take on Sasuke. Anything else is irrelevant. These guys were passed as part 2 started.



Ever seen Scryed where in the final fight all everyone did was watch Kazuma and Ryuho duke it out and just reflected on them, that's probably what the rookies will do.


----------



## Klue (Feb 7, 2012)

shintebukuro said:


> I'd imagine the rookies will show up to help save Naruto from Tobi, after Killer Bee has been captured.
> 
> I mean, there's no way on God's green earth that they will come into any contact with Sasuke. He wouldn't hesitate to kill them with his EMS, and against that they'd be ants.



You say that now, until they survive due to a convient set of circumstances.


----------



## Topher (Feb 7, 2012)

People are underestimating the rookies. Remember chouji's powerup? He surpassed the clan leader in one chapter during this war. I would not be surprised if the rookies surpassed their respective mentors soon.

Rock lee will unlock the eight gate without having to die, neji will unlock a higher version of the byagugan, sakura(yes sakura) will surprise everyone and jump in power, etc... This is their time, Don't sleep on them.


----------



## Orochibuto (Feb 7, 2012)

Topher said:


> People are underestimating the rookies. Remember chouji's powerup? He surpassed the clan leader in one chapter during this war. I would not be surprised if the rookies surpassed their respective mentors soon.
> 
> Rock lee will unlock the eight gate without having to die, neji will unlock a higher version of the byagugan, sakura(yes sakura) will surprise everyone and jump in power, etc... This is their time, Don't sleep on them.



And yes they probably will be High Jounin tier, but to say they could even if matched together would give a fight against current Naruto? Ridiculous


----------



## atenzor (Feb 7, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> I already corrected it.



"by a very reliable [unnamed] source"

how did you read unreliable? it says UNNAMED, but reliable.

now, of course, i am not defending that guy, but just don't know where you get the UNRELIABLE from, it says reliable

anyway


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Feb 7, 2012)

chapter looks good ,probably Sasuke will whoop Naruto's ass again, who is getting cocky with his new power

...........
thanks orochibuto for keeping my post ......i guess soon i will have camorra's account


----------



## Octavian (Feb 7, 2012)

Topher said:


> Rock lee will unlock the eight gate without having to die



no offense bro but even plotshield doesn't come go that far


----------



## Leptirica (Feb 7, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> And yes they probably will be High Jounin tier, but to say they could even if matched together would give a fight against current Naruto? Ridiculous



...Why would the rookies fight Naruto?


----------



## Orochibuto (Feb 7, 2012)

The Entire Forum said:


> chapter looks good ,probably Sasuke will whoop Naruto's ass, who is getting cocky with his new power
> 
> ...........
> thanks orochibuto for keeping my post ......i guess soon i will have camerro's account



I dont have "The Entire Forum" in my bet section. Who are you? Please if you bet do not change your name otherwise I wont be able to recognize you.

Anyway:

1) When the bet is won, the winning side will have to PM to issue their claim

2) I will contact the loser and the loser will have 1 week to answer the request and fulfill their word

3) If the losing said refuse or does not answer in one week I will create the thread in Konoha Library to publish the results and demand the claim.


----------



## Orochibuto (Feb 7, 2012)

atenzor said:


> "by a very reliable [unnamed] source"
> 
> how did you read unreliable? it says UNNAMED, but reliable.
> 
> ...



It was a typo.


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 7, 2012)

Fucking kiba and fucking useless team 8... pfft pathetic!!!

WHat the fuck Kishi?! just disbanded taka and left it like that?! It was an entertaining cast and just left it like that like a cancelled series.

This Betrayal....


----------



## Taijukage (Feb 7, 2012)

> Hey at least Bulma provided cash and resources which is more then Sakura has provided.


sakura saved narutos life at least twice as well as hundreds of people, karin, kankuro, hinata and is the reason gai is even in the war right now.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Feb 7, 2012)

is tobi feeling uneasiness from sasuke's rain?


----------



## Orochibuto (Feb 7, 2012)

The Entire Forum, who are you? Your name isnt in my bet lists.


----------



## Klue (Feb 7, 2012)

lol, no.


----------



## Beliz (Feb 7, 2012)

Suigetsu said:


> Fucking kiba and fucking useless team 8... pfft pathetic!!!
> 
> WHat the fuck Kishi?! just disbanded taka and left it like that?! It was an entertaining cast and just left it like that like a cancelled series.



Taka had its moment but tbh if it went further than what it did, it would have been lame and predictable. Sorry

Teamwork is they key to this Manga and will always bring down end game villains. Shikamaru is in a league of his own with his strategies and partnered up with all the other rookies, is an extremely powerful force. Imagine having a plan crafted by Shikamaru and has Naruto's power to play with? I believe Tobi is second guessing himself it seems and Shikamaru will solve him soon enough


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 7, 2012)

Taijukage said:


> sakura saved narutos life at least twice as well as hundreds of people, karin, kankuro, hinata and is the reason gai is even in the war right now.


That doesn't make up for her being a terrible character.

Bulma is far out of Sakura's league.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Feb 7, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> The Entire Forum, who are you? Your name isnt in my bet lists.


asdfff, black phoenix


----------



## Orochibuto (Feb 7, 2012)

The Entire Forum said:


> asdfff, black phoenix



When the bet is set, you must contact me if you won becuase I cant guarantee to be able to contact you ok? Specially if you changed your name and I will need a mod to prove you are indeed asdfff and black phoenix.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Feb 7, 2012)

These past months, I've actually been happy whenever I see the sauce.

but ofcourse, some thread wil pop up one of these days...and for some reason it will make me start disliking the sauce...again. Fuck.


----------



## T-Bag (Feb 7, 2012)

early spoilers... does anyone know how long before chapter comes out? cuz i dont wana hed to bed if its like 2-3 hrs wait


----------



## Jad (Feb 7, 2012)

Why the freak is everyone sh**ting on the Rookies ? It's finally there time to do something, let them have it, stop sh**ting on it, it's a NEW FLAVOUR. You don't want to eat the same damn bland flavour forever do you ?

I wanna see something new instead of Sharingan and Naruto and Kurama. Bloody hell.

So bloody happy they have been involved, and I really do hope they all get huge power ups above and beyond even Jounin level, heck KAGE level to sh*t on some of the members here.

Gees, do you guys really want to keep dry humping Sasuke and Naruto and Itachi and Tobi and all those bland, over done, over baked, over drawn characters ? I don't. I have been waiting bloody patiently from the time Team Gai was shown, and Lee, till now, back in the Gaara arc. Even then they didn't do anything. I've waited enough, so suck it. Lee hasn't had a proper fight since Kimamaro!!! I want Lee to fight and show us why he is not in the leagues of just MERE Rookies and Chuunin, but one of the beastliest characters. Same with the others. But more so Lee. Chuck in Neji as well his been copping a lot of hate. You know what, suck it, Tenten as well.

Sasuke can take his Emo emotions and shove it in every fans a$$ >_>

Damn it's good to get that out.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Feb 7, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> When the bet is set, you must contact me if you won becuase I cant guarantee to be able to contact you ok? Specially if you changed your name and I will need a mod to prove you are indeed asdfff and black phoenix.



look at your sig..........i practically already won

tobi used GM against naruto not sasuke


----------



## dream (Feb 7, 2012)

T-Bag said:


> early spoilers... does anyone know how long before chapter comes out? cuz i dont wana hed to bed if its like 2-3 hrs wait



It'll probably come out in 7+ hours.


----------



## Phemt (Feb 7, 2012)

SASUKE-SAMA!

Demon.. ahhhhhh.

Rest of the chapter isn't even worth looking at.


----------



## Orochibuto (Feb 7, 2012)

Jad said:


> Why the freak is everyone sh**ting on the Rookies ? It's finally there time to do something, let them have it, stop sh**ting on it, it's a NEW FLAVOUR. You don't want to eat the same damn bland flavour forever do you ?
> 
> I wanna see something new instead of Sharingan and Naruto and Kurama. Bloody hell.
> 
> ...



What can the rookies give to the plot? They wont be defeating any main village, any fight of them would be vs side villains which would be boring as fuck.

Maybe they will be able to advance the plot either by getting pwn by Sasuke showing his new power or either giving Sasuke a fight and thus showing EMS isnt enough for current Naruto.


----------



## atenzor (Feb 7, 2012)

*chapter will come at usual time or close, so at around 5:30AM EST,
or about 6 hours from now*


----------



## Jad (Feb 7, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> What can the rookies give to the plot? They wont be defeating any main village, any fight of them would be vs side villains which would be boring as fuck.
> 
> Maybe they will be able to advance the plot either by getting pwn by Sasuke showing his new power or either giving Sasuke a fight and thus showing EMS isnt enough for current Naruto.



If they get pwned by Sasuke, I'm dropping this manga, never looking back. No way in hell did I wait this long to see them get pwned by the one Character I despise. No chance in hell. 

Could careless about the plot at the moment, it's only based around some guys mask now, everything else has been pretty much taken a back seat or isn't relevant.

And the fight would not be as boring as fuck, are you kidding me, I had enough rasengans and Ameratsu and Genjutsu crapola, THATS WHAT I CALL........BORING-AS-FUCK. I wanna see the unique abilities of all the Rookies, each one different and willing to show something new.

And more so Lee, because he is the utmost underdog of the manga, and I want to see him claw his way up and beat some top tiers, could careless if it's Tobi, Sasuke, or Naruto.......

If the manga is near the end, let him go 8 Gates, rather him die and show his true full power, then the manga ending and him not showing anything of his full potential.


----------



## Klue (Feb 7, 2012)

Anyway, I can't wait to finally see the EMS in action. Can't wait to see Sasuke exhaust that power in an all out fight.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Feb 7, 2012)

The Rookies can't beat Sasuke, only Naruto can.

And Sasuke can't kill the Rookies, that would make him irredeemable.

It would be a boring as fuck fight no matter what deal with it.


----------



## Octavian (Feb 7, 2012)

Jad said:


> If they get pwned by Sasuke, I'm dropping this manga, never looking back. No way in hell did I wait this long to see them get pwned by the one Character I despise. No chance in hell.
> 
> Could careless about the plot at the moment, it's only based around some guys mask now, everything else has been pretty much taken a back seat or isn't relevant.
> 
> ...


----------



## Orochibuto (Feb 7, 2012)

Jad said:


> If they get pwned by Sasuke, I'm dropping this manga, never looking back. No way in hell did I wait this long to see them get pwned by the one Character I despise. No chance in hell.
> 
> Could careless about the plot at the moment, it's only based around some guys mask now, everything else has been pretty much taken a back seat or isn't relevant.
> 
> ...



And who will the rookied fight that will be interesting? They arent beating Kabuto, they arent beating Tobi. The only choice is Sasuke they could beat him only if EMS is the equivalent to RM and EMS is not enough to mach current Naruto. Otherwise Sasuke (I despise him as well) will pwn them because current Naruto would rape Konoha rookies even if teamed up, so if Sasuke is at the level of current Naruto get ready to drop the manga.


----------



## Jad (Feb 7, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> The Rookies can't beat Sasuke, only Naruto can.
> 
> And Sasuke can't kill the Rookies, that would make him irredeemable.
> 
> It would be a boring as fuck fight no matter what deal with it.



If one of the Rookies, say Lee, rough him up, and take him to the utmost stretch. Sacraficing my character to death, but dieing as one of the top tiers closest to a main character, and since the manga is ending soon, I would tell Kishi, "Do it".

That would show Sasuke's powers, and puts my favorite character up there 

You saying it's boring as fuck because you don't even want to see the Rookies in action....

And I will deal with it when it happens, and you know what, you deal with it when it gets boring and I'm enjoying it.


----------



## Orochibuto (Feb 7, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> The Rookies can't beat Sasuke, only Naruto can.
> 
> And Sasuke can't kill the Rookies, that would make him irredeemable.
> 
> It would be a boring as fuck fight no matter what deal with it.



It is possible they stalemate Sasuke IF EMS isnt enough for current Naruto. But they arent beating him becuase to beat them would mirror in Sasuke Naruto's situation with Nagato and there is no way the rookies are as strong as Nagato even if teamed up.


----------



## Csdabest (Feb 7, 2012)

Sasuke is about to wreck shit. Do your not understand that a STorm is coming


----------



## First Tsurugi (Feb 7, 2012)

Jad said:


> If one of the Rookies, say Lee, rough him up, and take him to the utmost stretch. Sacraficing my character to death, but dieing as one of the top tiers closest to a main character, and since the manga is ending soon, I would tell Kishi, "Do it".
> 
> That would show Sasuke's powers, and puts my favorite character up there



And Sasuke would become irredeemable because he killed Lee.

That isn't going to happen.



> You saying it's boring as fuck because you don't even want to see the Rookies in action....
> 
> And I will deal with it when it happens, and you know what, you deal with it when it gets boring and I'm enjoying it.



I don't want to see the Rookies get embarrassed because that's what would happen if they fight Sasuke.



Orochibuto said:


> It is possible they stalemate Sasuke IF EMS isnt enough for current Naruto. But they arent beating him becuase to beat them would mirror in Sasuke Naruto's situation with Nagato and there is no way the rookies are as strong as Nagato even if teamed up.



Sasuke's got a ton of hype behind him right now, I don't see him getting embarrassed his first fight after he gets a new powerup.

Plus EMS has a whole lotta hype behind it, no way that's going to get beaten by ten Chunins and one Jounin.


----------



## Jad (Feb 7, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> And who will the rookied fight that will be interesting? They arent beating Kabuto, they arent beating Tobi. The only choice is Sasuke they could beat him only if EMS is the equivalent to RM and EMS is not enough to mach current Naruto. Otherwise Sasuke (I despise him as well) will pwn them because current Naruto would rape Konoha rookies even if teamed up, so if Sasuke is at the level of current Naruto get ready to drop the manga.



This is what mind boggles me, you don't know how far the Rookies have come, we haven't seen them in action to judge them, they've probably already reached a new plateu. I don't know how, but it could have happened.

Tobi could summon new enemies, he could summon Gedomazo and they all jump ship and attack it.......Ginka and Kinka were new enemies and they got a random story. Same thing could happen with new characters.

Tobi has a back up neo-pain group. Don't know. All I want to see is the Rookies in action. If Tobi retreats, it only means the manga will continue after the War and new enemies will appear perhaps. That's what I'm hoping for. Never the less, if I see them fight, I'm happy.


----------



## Klue (Feb 7, 2012)

Kishi said that Naruto and Sasuke's development goes hand-and-hand, like Yin-and-Yang. After watching Garuto pwn Six Bijuu, I can't even imagine how Sasuke is going to be, but I can't wait to see it - that's for sure.

Love or hate Sasuke, no one gets the forum buzzing quite like him.


----------



## Orochibuto (Feb 7, 2012)

Jad said:


> If one of the Rookies, say Lee, rough him up, and take him to the utmost stretch. Sacraficing my character to death, but dieing as one of the top tiers closest to a main character, and since the manga is ending soon, I would tell Kishi, "Do it".
> 
> That would show Sasuke's powers, and puts my favorite character up there
> 
> ...



Again this is only possible if current Sasuke isnt equal to current Naruto. If so its possible they stalemate but not beat Sasuke this is because:

1) If rookies beat Sasuke, Sasuke is stopped, so the encounter of Naruto vs Sasuke wouldnt happen

2) If rookies beat Sasuke it would mirror Naruto's situation with Nagato, this would mean rookies teamed together = Nagato which clearly isnt the case.


----------



## Jad (Feb 7, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> And Sasuke would become irredeemable because he killed Lee.
> 
> That isn't going to happen.



Wrong, Lee dies from the 8 Gates, not by Sasuke.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 7, 2012)

I can imagine Tobi beating Naruto and Bee, capturing Bee and as he is about to take Naruto, all the allies show up to defend him. Rain is never a good thing in this manga lol. Foreshadows bad events to come. 'tis just a possibility. 

Not phased by more Sasuke teasing. Gonna wait until Naruto's story is actually finished. Man has it been a long time since we have last seen him in action.


----------



## Kek (Feb 7, 2012)

Jad said:


> Wrong, Lee dies from the 8 Gates, not by Sasuke.



Wrong, Gai dies from 8 Gates to save Lee, not Lee.


----------



## Octavian (Feb 7, 2012)

Jad said:


> This is what mind boggles me, you don't know how far the Rookies have come, we haven't seen them in action to judge them, they've probably already reached a new plateu. I don't know how, but it could have happened.
> 
> Tobi could summon new enemies, he could summon Gedomazo and they all jump ship and attack it.......Ginka and Kinka were new enemies and they got a random story. Same thing could happen with new characters.
> 
> Tobi has a back up neo-pain group. Don't know. All I want to see is the Rookies in action. If Tobi retreats, it only means the manga will continue after the War and new enemies will appear perhaps. That's what I'm hoping for. Never the less, if I see them fight, I'm happy.



we already saw a few of them in action about during the war arc. so most ppl know what they're capable of...


----------



## First Tsurugi (Feb 7, 2012)

Jad said:


> Wrong, Lee dies from the 8 Gates, not by Sasuke.



Yeah, just like Minato and Sarutobi died because of Dead Demon Seal.

It doesn't matter, the point is their fight ended in their deaths.

Same deal here, Sasuke would be responsible for forcing Lee to use Eight Gates.


----------



## Harbour (Feb 7, 2012)

Bee wont be captured. He is the favourite Kishimoto's character.


----------



## Jad (Feb 7, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Again this is only possible if current Sasuke isnt equal to current Naruto. If so its possible they stalemate but not beat Sasuke this is because:
> 
> 1) If rookies beat Sasuke, Sasuke is stopped, so the encounter of Naruto vs Sasuke wouldnt happen
> 
> 2) If rookies beat Sasuke it would mirror Naruto's situation with Nagato, this would mean rookies teamed together = Nagato which clearly isnt the case.



I see what you mean, and they don't have to beat Sasuke, they could rough him up. I believe all the Rookies have new advanced techniques that put them in Kage level area, maybe Low. All those one time techniques, Gates, Beast Transformations, Butterfly mode etc....

That being said, I like the idea Lee going up against Sasuke, and taken it to the 8 gates level. Sasuke doesn't have to particularly fight Naruto at his fullest in these coming chapters.

Naruto at the moment is running low, if Sasuke fought him at 100% now, it would be one sided perhaps. So Sasuke needs his dose.

Anyways, I would rather see new enemies for the Rookies. Because basically, Kishi will play up his poster child and demolish the Rookies if it came down to it. I would hope he wouldn't though.


----------



## Chibason (Feb 7, 2012)

@Atenzor-


----------



## Gabe (Feb 7, 2012)

i think the rookies will just show up to cheer on naruto when him and tobi fight if they dont meet sasuke on the way. they will probably come with Pom Poms to cheer him on. cause we already saw chouji in butterfly mode get beat by gedo mazo and tobi wont get ganged up on plus the rookies would just hinder naruto. and they are probably not alone the other divisions will be with them.


----------



## Orochibuto (Feb 7, 2012)

Jad said:


> Wrong, Lee dies from the 8 Gates, not by Sasuke.



It would still be Sasuke's fault and would make him unredeemable, though Naruto's wankery for Sasuke knows no limits and if he is really the SOSP as "reliable" spoiler said and Naruto vouch for him he would be forgiven. So its possible


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 7, 2012)

Beliz said:


> Taka had its moment but tbh if it went further than what it did, it would have been lame and predictable. Sorry
> 
> Teamwork is they key to this Manga and will always bring down end game villains. Shikamaru is in a league of his own with his strategies and partnered up with all the other rookies, is an extremely powerful force. Imagine having a plan crafted by Shikamaru and has Naruto's power to play with? I believe Tobi is second guessing himself it seems and Shikamaru will solve him soon enough



LOL and this comes from an itachi fan that wanks to the sharingan? And you bring shikamaru to the talk, buahahaha PATHETIC! Manga has been lame as it is and so far we ve had your shikamarus and your sharingans, none of taka. The chars of taka where more interesting than your over exploited shikamaru (which is no longer kishis favorite) and over exploited itachi.

Go back under your rock and read some books, like Dr. Jekyll and Mr hide, and besides Kirigakure owns.


----------



## Orochibuto (Feb 7, 2012)

Jad said:


> I see what you mean, and they don't have to beat Sasuke, they could rough him up. I believe all the Rookies have new advanced techniques that put them in Kage level area, maybe Low. All those one time techniques, Gates, Beast Transformations, Butterfly mode etc....
> 
> That being said, I like the idea Lee going up against Sasuke, and taken it to the 8 gates level. Sasuke doesn't have to particularly fight Naruto at his fullest in these coming chapters.
> 
> Naruto at the moment is running low, if Sasuke fought him at 100% now, it would be one sided perhaps. So Sasuke needs his dose.



This I can see happening but that would make Sasuke's the cause of Lee's death and logic would dictate that no one, not even Naruto would forgive him after this, but we know Naruto's wankery for Sasuke knows no limits......


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 7, 2012)

Jad said:


> *If one of the Rookies, say Lee, rough him up, and take him to the utmost stretch. *Sacraficing my character to death, but dieing as one of the top tiers closest to a main character, and since the manga is ending soon, I would tell Kishi, "Do it".
> 
> That would show Sasuke's powers, and puts my favorite character up there
> 
> ...



The only people who are going to take Sasuke to his limit are Naruto (for certain) and possibly Tobi. No way in hell is a rookie, even Lee, going to bring him even close. Sorry but that's just sheer disillusionment.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Feb 7, 2012)

Oh yeah, a poster named Suigetsu sure has room to talk about bias towards characters.


----------



## NarutoIzDaMan (Feb 7, 2012)

There is no way in hell the rookies are gonna face Sasuke, he would easily one-shot them no problem, EASILY. Besides, Naruto already specifically told them that he would personally deal with him way back at the end of the Kage Summit Arc.


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Feb 7, 2012)

What if Itachi/gai and kakashi + Rookies vs Sasuke?


----------



## Gabe (Feb 7, 2012)

sasuke has 5 possible destinations
1. kabuchimaru and itachi
2. madara vs the kages
3. naruto vs tobi
4. run into suigetsu and juugo
5. run into the rookies

as for naruto vs tobi i think we will move from the fight for a while maybe to the kages or itachi. i have always believed after the bijuus got defeated and before tobi and naruto face off kishi would change scenes to the kages. before the big fight occurs.


----------



## Time Expired (Feb 7, 2012)

Sasuke's back!


----------



## atenzor (Feb 7, 2012)

Soul Assassin said:


> Sasuke's back!



for a moment, i thought it was the chapter release, DAMN YOU lol


----------



## Jad (Feb 7, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> The only people who are going to take Sasuke to his limit are Naruto (for certain) and possibly Tobi. No way in hell is a rookie, even Lee, going to bring him even close. Sorry but that's just sheer disillusionment.



I still believe in the power of the 8 Gates. Even if it puts him at Bijuu Mode Naruto level and not KCM Naruto level. And BM Naruto would still rough up anyone even KCM Naruto.

I have this theory that Lee at Genin level, when he used the 5 gates, was stronger then when Gai used the 5 Gates. When Gai had around about the time learned how to master it.  So I believe, Lee in gates surpasses his Master when going 8 or 7.



MEIzukage said:


> What if Itachi/gai and kakashi + Rookies vs Sasuke?



Don't kick a man in the balls >_>


----------



## Santoryu (Feb 7, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WkbRI5LVFvs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Orochibuto (Feb 7, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> The only people who are going to take Sasuke to his limit are Naruto (for certain) and possibly Tobi. No way in hell is a rookie, even Lee, going to bring him even close. Sorry but that's just sheer disillusionment.



The same was said about Naruto and look what happened with Nagato, if this isnt Sasuke's final power up he can be roughed up 1 week to sunday.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 7, 2012)

If Sasuke ran into the rookies it might force Naruto to abandon his fight with Tobi to go protect them, which would give Tobi the chance to grab KB and escape. 

This fight is definitely going to be interrupted somehow, be it by Sasuke, Naruto himself, or Tobi himself (by escaping). If this fight isn't, that means Tobi will be up against Naruto, KB, Kakashi, Gai, and a bunch of unknown-level-jounin kids. Tobi's not going to lose to that many people, especially not when most of them have no relevance whatsoever to him, but it would also be awkward to have him win with everyone, as it would mean he'd have to kill someone and Kishi can't do that.



Gabe said:


> sasuke has 5 possible destinations
> 1. kabuchimaru and itachi
> 2. madara vs the kages
> 3. naruto vs tobi
> ...



He has no place in Madara's fight. Having him run into Suigetsu and Juugo would just be anti-climactic. That leaves 1, 3, or 5.



And tl;;dr I'm not going to argue with those of you who are telling me Lee could beat or equal Sasuke.


----------



## Orochibuto (Feb 7, 2012)

5 is the more logical one. Rookies have no place against the gargantuans clash Tobi vs Naruto and would only prevent Naruto from using his most destructive techniques (althought Naruto can always use "choo choo armored train no jutsu" like he did with Kakashi and Tobi).


----------



## ShadowReij (Feb 7, 2012)

Klue said:


> Kishi said that Naruto and Sasuke's development goes hand-and-hand, like Yin-and-Yang. After watching Garuto pwn Six Bijuu, I can't even imagine how Sasuke is going to be, but I can't wait to see it - that's for sure.
> 
> Love or hate Sasuke, no one gets the forum buzzing quite like him.



Winged Susanoo cloak mode here we come.


----------



## vered (Feb 7, 2012)

ShadowReij said:


> Winged Susanoo cloak mode here we come.



most likely.after all, Sasuke from kishis own words practically has to compare somehow to Narutos power.
kishi indicated they will always stand on equal grounds though their powers are different from one another.one is body related ,the other is eye related.


----------



## Phemt (Feb 7, 2012)

It's Bijuu related more than anything.

I do miss seeing Sasuke with wings. Wings minus CS2 transformation would be nice.


----------



## navy (Feb 7, 2012)

Where are Naruto's clones at?


----------



## ShadowReij (Feb 7, 2012)

vered said:


> most likely.after all, Sasuke from kishis own words practically has to compare somehow to Narutos power.
> kishi indicated they will always stand on equal grounds though their powers are different from one another.one is body related ,the other is eye related.



I don't think we needed Kishi to spell it out for us but yeah. Hopefully with an amaterasu aura.


----------



## Orochibuto (Feb 8, 2012)

vered said:


> most likely.after all, Sasuke from kishis own words practically has to compare somehow to Narutos power.
> kishi indicated they will always stand on equal grounds though their powers are different from one another.one is body related ,the other is eye related.



Though it would be wise to remember Sasuke's power didnt compared to Naruto SM until the fight with the Kages and Danzou.

And Naruto didnt compared with Sasuke CS2 and much less mangekyou until he got SM. They are at times 1 power up behind the other so its possible EMS isnt enough for current Naruto.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Feb 8, 2012)

Suddenly, posting stops completely.


----------



## atenzor (Feb 8, 2012)

when sasuke enters, this song will play:

Beast (18 seconds in.)


----------



## Beliz (Feb 8, 2012)

Suigetsu said:


> LOL and this comes from an itachi fan that wanks to the sharingan? And you bring shikamaru to the talk, buahahaha PATHETIC! Manga has been lame as it is and so far we ve had your shikamarus and your sharingans, none of taka. The chars of taka where more interesting than your over exploited shikamaru (which is no longer kishis favorite) and over exploited itachi.
> 
> Go back under your rock and read some books, like Dr. Jekyll and Mr hide, and besides Kirigakure owns.



LOL who isn't an Itachi fan? And let me guess you're a Suigetsu fan? What a lame choice! Let me guess you were a Raditz fan in DBZ lol.

No the manga isn't lame, in fact im sure a lot of people on this forum would agree that's its pretty amazing. Why is it amazing? Because Kishi is a fucking genius. He took Taka out of the manga at the right time so the MAIN STORY (not taka filler aka Sasuke development) could move along. Itachi and Shikamaru have accomplished far more in this story than your water boy and actually have quite a bit of significance to the story OUCH

It must burn you deep inside that Taka will never reform and now they are non existant? Nobody likes Taka, move along!


----------



## First Tsurugi (Feb 8, 2012)

atenzor said:


> when sasuke enters, this song will play:
> 
> Beast (18 seconds in.)



That's Tobi's theme when he becomes the Juubi jinchuriki.


----------



## Orochibuto (Feb 8, 2012)

Beliz said:


> *LOL who isn't an Itachi fan? *And let me guess you're a Suigetsu fan? What a lame choice! Let me guess you were a Raditz fan in DBZ lol.
> 
> No the manga isn't lame, in fact im sure a lot of people on this forum would agree that's its pretty amazing. Why is it amazing? Because Kishi is a fucking genius. He took Taka out of the manga at the right time so the MAIN STORY (not taka filler aka Sasuke development) could move along. Itachi and Shikamaru have accomplished far more in this story than your water boy and actually have quite a bit of significance to the story OUCH
> 
> It must burn you deep inside that Taka will never reform and now they are non existant? Nobody likes Taka, move along!



I am not and I know a fuckton of people who arent.


----------



## Seraphiel (Feb 8, 2012)

I think Orochibutos fandom will get soloed.


Good morning.


And now



SAUCEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Time Expired (Feb 8, 2012)

atenzor said:


> for a moment, i thought it was the chapter release, DAMN YOU lol



 sorry

I can see the chapter cover next week as Sasuke joins the fray ~ 
​


----------



## Beliz (Feb 8, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> I am not and I know a fuckton of people who arent.



I was exaggerating  My point was that there are many Itachi fans out there in the Naruverse. More so then not is a fair assumption.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 8, 2012)

Itachi and Minato haters are the most amusing groups on this forum.

Like, seriously.

I found Orochibuto's point about the EMS actually being behind Naruto's current abilities quite plausible. It can turn out that Sasuke can get his ass whipped by his rival and THEN get another power-up to even the odds.

But I, along with many other Sasuke fans, would rather it go down its seemingly natural course.


----------



## atenzor (Feb 8, 2012)

we all know that since tobi is a troll, when his mask if off, THIS WILL PLAY:

Beast (18 seconds in.)

hahaahahhahaa


----------



## vered (Feb 8, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Though it would be wise to remember Sasuke's power didnt compared to Naruto SM until the fight with the Kages and Danzou.
> 
> And Naruto didnt compared with Sasuke CS2 and much less mangekyou until he got SM. They are at times 1 power up behind the other so its possible EMS isnt enough for current Naruto.



im pretty sure EMS wont be his last upgrade if you know what i mean


----------



## T-Bag (Feb 8, 2012)

when sasuke enters this song will play 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5rfS08QrKuA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 8, 2012)

man i got fucking goosebumps with the script 


this will probably be one of the most badass spreads we have ever seen in naruto


----------



## Ginkurage (Feb 8, 2012)

FUCK YES ROOKIE TIME 



Beliz said:


> LOL who isn't an Itachi fan?



Sup? I don't dislike him or anything but I wouldn't consider myself a fan. Also to your stuff about Taka, I don't personally like Karin or Juugo but Suigetsu is pretty interesting if you ask me.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 8, 2012)

vered said:


> im pretty sure EMS wont be his last upgrade if you know what i mean



Sasuke will probably get the Rinnegan.

But honestly speaking, I would see that as a quite boring power-up because we already know what it can do and capable of. 

On a somewhat different topic, anyone else believe that Sasuke and Naruto will fuse in the end?


----------



## Bringer (Feb 8, 2012)

Konaha 11 no Naruto but Sai vs Sasuke anybody?

Kages vs Madara

8 gate guy and MS Kakashi and Naruto and Bee vs Tobi

Itachi vs Kabuto

Mr.Popo vs Chuck Norris




This manga got epic


----------



## Orochibuto (Feb 8, 2012)

Seraphiel said:


> I think Orochibutos fandom will get soloed.
> 
> 
> Good morning.
> ...



I am fan of 2 characters, Naruto and Kabuto. So far Naruto is the one I like the most. So you should specify which of the 2 you refer.


----------



## atenzor (Feb 8, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hBeTadeecU0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 8, 2012)

LMAO the fandom of this people is centered only about the power and imbaness of characters. Not background, nor the dreams nor behaviour of the char.

So bland and gray you are


----------



## Guiness (Feb 8, 2012)

Rookie 9 or Rookie 6 gets dispatched by Cap'n Sauce to serve as hype for the skipper.

Tobi retreats from battle.

Kabuto defeats Itachi somehow.

No comment.

Hmmm, now if things played out like that


----------



## Orochibuto (Feb 8, 2012)

How did Suigetsu and Juugo got fans I will never understand it.


----------



## ShadowReij (Feb 8, 2012)

Of course it isn't, there's that redemption power up after the his turn around. 

But until then, I'm going to enjoy the show.


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Feb 8, 2012)

Sutol said:


> It's Bijuu related more than anything.
> 
> I do miss seeing Sasuke with wings. Wings minus CS2 transformation would be nice.



Sasuke has ascended to a hawk after shedding his snake skin.  He already has wings in the form of the hawk summon and the Susanoo is a Karasu Tengu, it showed feathers earlier, would be interesting if it could fly even for a bit.

Btw, Orochibuto, where is this "reliable" spoiler?


----------



## Ginkurage (Feb 8, 2012)

BringerOfChaos said:


> Konaha 11 no Naruto but Sai vs Sasuke anybody?



That's not even a fight. It's a slaughter.


----------



## T-Bag (Feb 8, 2012)

foreign said:


> Rookie 9 or Rookie 6 gets dispatched by Cap'n Sauce to serve as hype for the skipper.
> 
> Tobi retreats from battle.
> 
> ...





when you up against the king, you best not miss


----------



## Guiness (Feb 8, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> How did Suigetsu and Juugo got fans I will never understand it.



Indeed.

And going by what Suigetsu seems to be implying, how is it that the Sauce has so little on this forum..

People just love to hate.


----------



## ShadowReij (Feb 8, 2012)

foreign said:


> Sasuke will probably get the Rinnegan.
> 
> But honestly speaking, I would see that as a quite boring power-up because we already know what it can do and capable of.
> 
> On a somewhat different topic, anyone else believe that Sasuke and Naruto will fuse in the end?



No, we don't need the actual Sage to appear, but something like Megaman's Soul Unison would be cool for both of them.


----------



## Orochibuto (Feb 8, 2012)

foreign said:


> Sasuke will probably get the Rinnegan.
> 
> But honestly speaking, I would see that as a quite boring power-up because we already know what it can do and capable of.
> 
> On a somewhat different topic, anyone else believe that Sasuke and Naruto will fuse in the end?



We dont remember if Sasuke gets Rinnegan it wouldnt be just Rinnegan, it would be Rinnegan+EMS which we havent seen what can do even with Madara.

Because apparently if you combine your EMS with Rinnegan you can use your own personalized techniques above the 6 paths techniques. So even if Madara show us all its abilities it could and possibly will be totally different from Sasuke's.

As Madara EMS+Rinnegan abilities would have stemmed from his own style with Sharingan which possibly developed in things like meteor no jutsu and stuff.

Sasuke's EMS+Rinnegan abilities would be centerd about his key ability which is enton manipulation. For example rather than a meteor we could see a mini amaterasu star that explodes on the enemy supernova style or something.


----------



## vered (Feb 8, 2012)

foreign said:


> Sasuke will probably get the Rinnegan.
> 
> But honestly speaking, I would see that as a quite boring power-up because we already know what it can do and capable of.
> 
> On a somewhat different topic, anyone else believe that Sasuke and Naruto will fuse in the end?



and thats when my long standing points will be proven once and for all.
this misconception will be proven as such.soon very soon.


----------



## Ginkurage (Feb 8, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> How did Suigetsu and Juugo got fans I will never understand it.



I like Suigetsu's abilities. He also actually has a personality unlike certain other characters people seem to love that shall not be named.



ShadowReij said:


> No, we don't need the actual Sage to appear, but *something like Megaman's Soul Unison would be cool for both of them.*



pek This


----------



## Tony Lou (Feb 8, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> How did Suigetsu and Juugo got fans I will never understand it.



Personality. 

Suigetsu used to crack some jokes back in the Hebi days. 

As for Juugo I can't explain since I'm not a fan. But to sum it up, non-power level related things.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 8, 2012)

T-Bag said:


> when you up against the king, you best not miss



Haha, indeed.

I would rather it Itachi wins, but I think if he does, Kabuto will perform a tactical retreat. If Edo Tensei is cancelled, that means no more Edo Madara which means in a sense the plot can become stagnant.

Something which Kishi never does.

For that reason, and the more obvious ones such as Madara having to show more shit and more info to be revealed etc. I think Itachi really won't be raining on Kabuto's parade any time soon. Besides, one must keep that hope for a Orochimaru revival alive


----------



## atenzor (Feb 8, 2012)

interesting:



> 章で第575明らかにされるマスクの人の表面


----------



## Guiness (Feb 8, 2012)

ShadowReij said:


> No, we don't need the actual Sage to appear, but something like Megaman's Soul Unison would be cool for both of them.



I just had an image of the TTGL formed in my brain just now 



Orochibuto said:


> We dont remember if Sasuke gets Rinnegan it wouldnt be just Rinnegan, it would be Rinnegan+EMS which we havent seen what can do even with Madara.
> 
> Because apparently if you combine your EMS with Rinnegan you can use your own personalized techniques above the 6 paths techniques. So even if Madara show us all its abilities it could and possibly will be totally different from Sasuke's.
> 
> ...



An rather interesting thought. I can't entertain it much right now due to the fact we are yet what Sasuke can do with his EMS and Madara hasn't cleared the air with his Rinnegan shennanigans either. You could be right though.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 8, 2012)

atenzor said:


> interesting:



...

What does it mean?


----------



## Seraphiel (Feb 8, 2012)

Carnage is coming to the battlefield bitches!


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 8, 2012)

Beliz said:


> LOL who isn't an Itachi fan? And let me guess you're a Suigetsu fan? What a lame choice! Let me guess you were a Raditz fan in DBZ lol.
> 
> No the manga isn't lame, in fact im sure a lot of people on this forum would agree that's its pretty amazing. Why is it amazing? Because Kishi is a fucking genius. He took Taka out of the manga at the right time so the MAIN STORY (not taka filler aka Sasuke development) could move along. Itachi and Shikamaru have accomplished far more in this story than your water boy and actually have quite a bit of significance to the story OUCH
> 
> It must burn you deep inside that Taka will never reform and now they are non existant? Nobody likes Taka, move along!



Vegeta and Trunks actually.

Your the typical prototype fan that only likes chars due to their imbaness over powers. The typical douche that has never read a book in his life except ABC or manga on the internet. Parasite that bitches and moans about the work of an author that doesnt even get paid nor benefited by him. Speaking of characters as if they where real people... . Son... as far as I am concerned Ton Ton could become the Jubbi, destroy tobi and be the next president of Japan, you know why?? Because they do not exist, the guy that made them can make up the rules and circumstances.

Kishimoto has a changing mind, he changes of favorite characters, Sasuke was at some point his favorite, then he moved to others. Shikamaru was his fav at some point, now it's Killer bee and Chouji. 

Shikamaru it's boring because it's just vanilla plain gray, just portrayed super smart by the author and dogs like you come and eat the plate of bones that they throw at them without questioning shit.

The characters that I like are interesting, they have interesting backgrounds that where never explored, ambitions, dreams, Personalities and possibilities that where never explored.
What happened with taka was sudden because kishimoto decided at last minute to make sasuke into a bad evil failz dude and thus disbanded the team, forgetting about the chars as if he where canceling a tv series in mid season, never hearing from it again. Taka dont matter to me, but I feel betrayed that he never did with it's members what he promised with the premise of them, it's like a super awaited match on tv was canceled out of a sudden only because the directives felt like it.

But ofcourse you cannot process this in your primitive mind because you are superficially dumb.

*DUUUUUUUUURH*


----------



## ShadowReij (Feb 8, 2012)

Blue Bombardment said:


> I like Suigetsu's abilities. He also actually has a personality unlike certain other characters people seem to love that shall not be named.
> 
> 
> 
> pek This


Think something similar to Bass Soul x2 and there you go. 


foreign said:


> Haha, indeed.
> 
> I would rather it Itachi wins, but I think if he does, Kabuto will perform a tactical retreat. If Edo Tensei is cancelled, that means no more Edo Madara which means in a sense the plot can become stagnant.
> 
> ...



Still waiting for Oro to use Kabuto's geo stigma to come back for one more round with the Uchihas.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 8, 2012)

Its out


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 8, 2012)

man im amused, why the fuck i didnt come here yesterday, i feel so fucking happy with these spoilers, i havent felt this way in a looooong time, fuck yeah my sauce .


is it just my impression or tobi felt this way because of sasuke? o.o...and why the fuck does the side note refers to sasuke as a demon, like srsly.


----------



## Time Expired (Feb 8, 2012)

atenzor said:


> interesting:
> 
> *章で第575明らかにされるマスクの人の表面 *



Hmmm. Let's see... 

章で第575明ら - Eat 
かにされるマスクの人の - at 
表面 - Joe's. 

Eat at Joe's. Agreed - that is interesting!


----------



## atenzor (Feb 8, 2012)

foreign said:


> Its out


----------



## Seraphiel (Feb 8, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> man im amused, why the fuck i didnt come here yesterday, i feel so fucking happy with these spoilers, i havent felt this way in a looooong time, fuck yeah my sauce .
> 
> 
> *is it just my impression or tobi felt this way because of sasuke? o.o...and why the fuck does the side note refers to sasuke as a demon, like srsly.*



I like MS version better.


----------



## Orochibuto (Feb 8, 2012)

What are Suigetsu's dreams and ambitions? The most personality wise I remember is making jokes. Perhaps someone could enlighten me why so much people find him interesting. I am not criticizing at all the Suigetsu fandom or Taka team fandom I merely attempt to understand.


----------



## atenzor (Feb 8, 2012)

*Method*


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Feb 8, 2012)

vered said:


> im pretty sure EMS wont be his last upgrade if you know what i mean



I can see Sasuke going the parallel route to Uchiha Madara, and gain the rinnegan, however then Naruto will have to gain it also.  It'll be a battle of the Rikudous at full power that I always wanted to see.  

However as it stands, Sasuke is more likely to evolve his EMS to the elder son's doujutsu, so that he has access to all the Mangekyou jutsus, and possibly the spiritual weapons also.  That would be more than nuff to counter the current Naruto.  Cause in addition to all the Mangekyou jutsus, Sasuke would also have the power of Izanami which is the death incarnate.  (goddess of destruction).

Tho Naruto will definitely gain the rinnegan in order to defeat the Jyubi, he is after all the true reincarnation of the Rikudou Sennin. 

I see Sasuke using Izanami at the end of their battle, to turn the tide, and just at that point when all hope seems lost for Naruto, he awakens the rinnegan in order to use Izanagi so he could seal Sasuke's Izanami and all the rest of the Mangekyou powers for good, Sasuke would be powerless/sharinganless, and only then Naruto will spare his life.  

Following that, I see Naruto using his rinnegan to deal with the Jyubi.


----------



## Orochibuto (Feb 8, 2012)

atenzor said:


> *Method*



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WsNS8jYTVAQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tony Lou (Feb 8, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> What are Suigetsu's dreams and ambitions? The most personality wise I remember is making jokes. Perhaps someone could enlighten me why so much people find him interesting. I am not criticizing at all the Suigetsu fandom or Taka team fandom I merely attempt to understand.



Deidara didn't have an objective either, and yet he is popular. 

Suigetsu is a lighthearted, likeable character. That is enough.



Jeαnne said:


> is it just my impression or tobi felt this way because of sasuke? o.o...and why the fuck does the side note refers to sasuke as a demon, like srsly.



The demon thing isn't relevant. It's just another "Sasuke is evil!!" statement.


----------



## T-Bag (Feb 8, 2012)

carnage is here. doomsday begins


----------



## vered (Feb 8, 2012)

seems like Naruto got some RS influenced power.Tobi felt it.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Feb 8, 2012)

Looks like Sasuke doesn't need to guess where Naruto is. The alliance and their footprints did that for him...but it doesn't look like he's in any hurry to get there.


----------



## Kek (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## Phantom Roxas (Feb 8, 2012)

Seraphiel said:


> Carnage is coming to the battlefield bitches!



Naruto/Spider-Man crossover?


----------



## calimike (Feb 8, 2012)

Naruto 573 is trending worldwide again


----------



## SageEnergyMode (Feb 8, 2012)

Okay, Kishimoto is one amazing ass writer. He seriously is. This was one of the most powerful manga chapters I've ever seen.

Holy crap. It's clear that Naruto has some sort of new, mysterious power that has Tobi afraid. He doesn't even understand *why* he's supposed to be afraid, and he's actually trying very hard to convince himself that he somehow isn't.

Naruto has him rattled. The look on Naruto's face really tells it all. This is going to be CRAZY!!!!

I also have this very ominous feeling that a chunk of the rookies may end up being killed by Sasuke, possibly even Hinata. I hope I'm wrong, though. The 9 tails' power has changed somehow. The power of the other bijuu is seemingly coming together and forming something new inside Naruto. That's what I think.


----------



## Sasuko (Feb 8, 2012)

I'm absolutely curious as to what Naruto has in store that has Tobi shaking. The last few chapters have been a bit slow (except for the bijuu brawl) but this one really made me happy. 

I liked the team work theme. 

Oh and Sasuke's profile panel.


----------



## bach (Feb 8, 2012)

maybe like son, even the other bijus gave naruto a bit of their chakra, forming a "little" juubi (or the new form RS spoke of) inside naruto...


----------



## Taijukage (Feb 8, 2012)

> LOL who isn't an Itachi fan?


me. 



> Let me guess you were a Raditz fan in DBZ lol.


is that supposed to be a bad thing? 



> That doesn't make up for her being a terrible character.


then its a good thing she isnt.


----------



## Mariko (Feb 8, 2012)

The last panel sounds like this to me:


----------



## Babby (Feb 8, 2012)

I see pwnage in the future.


----------



## skins (Feb 8, 2012)

calimike said:


> Naruto 573 is trending worldwide again



Wow, are you serious? O_O;; blimey, That's incredible.


----------



## sirbenoit (Feb 8, 2012)

ok chapter, guess its more of a build up for another battle... i would rather see whats going on in the kage vs madara fight, instead of having another one coming up..


----------



## OGkush (Feb 8, 2012)

Loved this chapter, was really something else. So I'm just gonna throw out a wildcard here and say sasuke's gonna come to naruto soon, as will everyone else, sasuke and naruto will fight one on one whilst the others try to take on Tobi. Not too sure about Madara vs the kages but we should find out soon enough, it's probably safe to asume they're no match for him though.


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Feb 8, 2012)

Nice chapter. I've always believed that Tobi was going to die in this war but this chapter definitely seals the deal that Tobi is going to die here.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Feb 8, 2012)

Ohaithar, pairing storm.


----------



## Mister (Feb 8, 2012)

I came across this theory and so happened to notice it mentioned the water would be the cue for Naruto and Sasuke's reunion in some fashion.

What happened this chapter? Naruto and Sasuke seem like they'll clash sometime soon and it starts to rain.

Obviously I don't expect the theories conclusions to come true, but I found the 'water' prediction (in relation to Naruto-Sasuke's reunion) quite interesting.


----------



## Jizznificent (Feb 8, 2012)

lol now i understand why onoha mentioned something about sasuke cutting his hair or something. 

oh silly onoha.


----------



## Penance (Feb 8, 2012)

Heh, this chapter was banannas...


----------



## Majin Lu (Feb 8, 2012)

I loved the chapter pek


----------



## Swagger Wagon (Feb 8, 2012)

Reading it again wet Sakura looked like a friggin Nagato/Madara clone

*Spoiler*: __ 







Sakura gets Rinnegan
Calling it


----------



## Heshimaru (Feb 8, 2012)

Kishimoto sucks at building suspense. Even I wouldn't drag something on like this. Almost nothing exciting happened today. And we see Sasuke do nothing AGAIN. He might as well go back and sit his ass down like Zetsu told him to. Plus, why are we missing out on Kages vs. Madara? That fight couldn't possibly last so long. 

Oh yeah, anyone else notice that we still don't know the Hachibi's name? I mean, come on... Did Kishi forget or something?


----------



## Kek (Feb 9, 2012)

Heshimaru said:


> Oh yeah, anyone else notice that we still don't know the Hachibi's name? I mean, come on... Did Kishi forget or something?



Its Gyuuki. Rikudo said it in Kurama's flashback las chapter.


----------



## Boradis (Feb 9, 2012)

I bet I can convey this entire chapter in three seconds.


Tobi's sweating.
Everyone in the alliance loves Naruto.
Sasuke's a dick.

Done!


----------

